# A Tolkien version of "Do You Know This..."



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 11, 2006)

Well since my US-version of this game wasn't successful I'll try this tack instead. Here comes the Do You Know This...-thread about Things Middle-Earth related.

The point of this game is to unclue the clues I give you. Hope it won't be too difficult. It's just for fun. Hope that'll be acceptable.

Ok, here goes...beginning with LOTR:

...gathering of evil fellows:

1.1 - Black clad + fingerornamented. = *The Nazgûl*

...tiny people:

1.2 - Hairy feeted short ones. = *The Hobbits*

...shiny ones:

1.3 - Pointy eared glowing softtreading. = *The Elves*

...withdrawn people of which one will rule:

1.4 - Darkcloaked, stealthy guardians. = *The Rangers*


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not sure what the rules are for this game. Do I just give one-word answers for each clue, or do the clues together point to an answer in the form of a LotR event or chapter?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 11, 2006)

Eledhwen said:


> I'm not sure what the rules are for this game. Do I just give one-word answers for each clue, or do the clues together point to an answer in the form of a LotR event or chapter?



The rules are fairly simple. I picked LOTR to begin with, it being the most read piece of JRRT's.
So the game will run like this for example, I give you a subject and then the clue/s... 

What you should think about though is that the TITLE of thread is DO YOU KNOW THIS...

and as the example shows beneath there can only be one answer to this particular clue 

...wizard:

0.0 - White dressed main foe of Sauron. = *Gandalf*

and only one answer to this one...

...earthbound denizen of an ancient forest:

0.0 - Evil tree = *Old Man Willow*


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 11, 2006)

...one ring-bearer:

1.5 - Skinny, half-starved both good and evil. = *Gollum*

...huge enemy-filled dark space:

1.6 - Once ruled by dwarves now by orcs. = *Moria*

...Realm of huge green fields:

1.7 - Run by horselords. = *Rohan*

...Realm in a triangular island:

1.8 - Treeliving pointy eared citizens. = *Lorien*

...impressive fortress:

1.9 - Seven levels and a white tower. = *Minas Tirith*


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

Hallooo! You *have* read LOTR?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 14, 2006)

...leader of _the_ bad guys:

2.0 - Crowned former royalty. = *Witchking of Angmar*

...other leader of bad guys:

2.1 - Kidnapper of the small people. = *Ugluk* was the kidnapper in pratice but *Saruman* was the instigator, both are really correct.

...female with dreams of chivilrous deeds:

2.2 - Greenfields-leader's niece. = *Eowyn*


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 14, 2006)

Witch King of Angmar, and Saruman (or do you mean Ugluk?), and Eowyn.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 14, 2006)

You're correct.  You may proceed.

...elven port in the west:

2.3 - Drab harbours. = *Grey Havens*

...first attempted passing of mountains by the fellowship:

2.4 - Snowy hindering peak. = *Caradhras*

...huge nasty denizen of the black pit:

2.5 - Durin's bane. = *The Balrog*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Feb 14, 2006)

The Grey Havens, Caradhras, and the Balrog?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 14, 2006)

Correct indeed.  You may proceed.

...nasty weasel:

2.6 - Whispering lies in the King's ear. = *Grima*

...wizard:

2.7 - First white then multi-coloured. = *Saruman*

...man:

2.8 - Fell for it then fought to restore his honour. The one of the Fellowship who did not survive. = *Boromir*

...spokesman:

2.9 - First to meet the Army of the West at Black Gates. = *The Mouth of Sauron*

...wizard:

3.0 - The non-descript one who liked birds. = *Radagast*

...saving elf:

3.1 - Lends Frodo his horse. = *Glorfindel*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 14, 2006)

Grima, then Saruman, then something else, then Mouth of Sauron.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 14, 2006)

Correct indeed.  You may proceed.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Feb 15, 2006)

Radagast and Glorfindal? And the man from the last question is Boromir.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 15, 2006)

Correct indeed, you may proceed. 

...word:

3.2 - That opens a door. = *Mellon*

...place under siege in the horselord country:

3.3 - Attacked by multitudes of Orcs, blasting through. = *The Hornburg*

...odd helpful people:

3.4 - Make passage to Tower Town less lethal. = *The Wildmen, led by Ghan-Buri-Ghan*

...pirate people:

3.5 - Harsh black-sailed ship owners = *The Haradrim*

...ghost people:

3.6 - Breaking of oath caused century long curse. = *The Dead, who broke their oath of allegience to Isildur*

...site of revealing dance:

3.7 - The Stepping Horse. = *The Prancing Pony* 

...funny fellow:

3.8 - Sings and cavorts a lot = *Tom Bombadil*


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Mar 5, 2006)

Mellon.

The Hornberg.

The Wildmen, headed by Ghan-Buri-Ghan.

The Haradrim.

Uh, this one I'm not so sure how to answer. As I recall exactly who these people were and where they came from was somewhat ambiguous, they were mostly just referred to as "the Dead". But that's who it is, obviously...the oathbreakers from the Paths of the Dead. The ones Isildur cursed...

The Prancing Pony

Tom Bombadil

Do I pass?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 6, 2006)

indeed u do! correct on all.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 6, 2006)

...about where a secret was revealed:

1.1 - a house in the land of the "liqour deer". = *Crickhollow*

...about what found the hobbits sleeping:

1.2 - a red predator. = *a Fox*

...about three petrified characters:

1.3 - caught by Gandalf = *Trolls*

...earth elevation:

1.4 - of looking. = *Amon Hen*

...earth elevation:

1.5 - of hearing. = *Amon Lhaw*


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 13, 2006)

...moved downthread...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 13, 2006)

1.2-fox
1.3-trolls

Either 1.4 or 1.5 is Amon Hen, but I don't remember which. (I'll edit when I get home and look it up.)


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 13, 2006)

Correct indeed. u may proceed.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 18, 2006)

General Tolkien Knowledge:

...one of the baddies:

A - sire of the werewolf race. = *Draugluin*

...race of men:

B - most easterly of them all living on western shore of the Lake of Rhûn. = *Dorwinions*

...piece of hardware:

C - Iron Flame, belong to Elwë = *Anglachel*

...piece of hardware:

D - Western Brilliance. = *Anduril*

...fortress:

E - Iron Prison. = *Angband*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 23, 2006)

Okay, A is Dragluin, I'm guessing that C is Anglachel, D is Anduril, and E is Angband. As for B...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 23, 2006)

Correct indeed. U may proceed.
(due to intermittent state of this thread even I had forgotten what B was, had to look it up).

...royalty:

F - Dûn, Gdr, Father of Finduilas. = *Adrahil of Dol Amroth*

...royalty:

G - Dûn, Gdr, 19th King. = *Tar-Adûnakhôr*

...geology:

H - Meres of Twilight. = *Aelin-uial*

...woman:

I - Of the House of Hador, wife of Brodda. =*Aerin*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 24, 2006)

Okay, F is Adrahil of Dol Amroth, G is Minalcar (crowned as Romendacil II), H is Aelin-uial, and I is Aerin. Or so I believe


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

Correct on all but G. U may proceed (and just a tip, this is the *A*-session. )

..."god":

K - Lord of Trees. Quenya. = *Aldaron*

...man:

L - Prince, Old. Rhn, 3rd king. = *Aldor*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm guessing, but I'll say that J is Taur-na-Fuin if it's supposed to be a forest, K is Orome, and L is Aldor the Old. Did I get at least one right?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes you're correct on L. Unfortunately not on the other two. (the Guide I'm working from have the names in alphabetical order, so at the monent all clues begins *A*), I hope the *Quenya* addition will help.

You may proceed.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you for pointing out your hint again. I'm going to blame my screaming children as a distraction. I've been looking through the backs of the LotR and The Silmarillion for the answers. I just found the lord of the trees- Aldaron!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

You're welcome . 

Correct indeed  U may proceed.


...destruction:

M - Two trees lament. Quenya. = *Aldudénië*


...man:

O - Dûn. Leader of the Faithtul. Father of Elendil. = *Amandil*

...elda:

P - Loved by Finrod, didnt follow with him in the Exile. = *Amarie*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 26, 2006)

Alas, I do not have my Two Towers book with me and I cannot find an answer for J, but I shall find it tonight-at least I hope I will. M is Aldudenie, I'm hazarding a guess that N is Alcarinque cos it's a star (and they're radiant) and it's in alphabetical order . O is Amandil and P is Amarie.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 27, 2006)

Correct indeed on *M, O and P*. But try again on *N*.

You may proceed.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 27, 2006)

...forest:

J - Tree shadow. Treebeard's wood in Quenya = *Aldalómë*

...elfess:

N - Radiance. Quenya. Owner of an Elven-Ring. Another name for Tree Town High Citizeness. = *Altariel* original name of Galadriel due to her golden hair.

...elf:

Q - Twin brother of Amrod, youngest son of Fëanor. = *Amras*

...elf:

R - Builder of the port Dol Amroth. = *Amroth*

...elf:

S - Sun-lover, Dûn., 6th king Gdr. = *Anardil*

...beast:

T - Jaws-Crushing, slain by Eärendil. in the Great Battle. His fall broke Thangorodrim. = *Ancalagon*

...geology:

U - Long Wall. The Great Enscarpment of Beleriand. = *Andram*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 27, 2006)

I believe that N is Galadriel, but I cannot think of another name for her that starts with A . Q is Amras, S is Anardil, T is Ancalagon, and U is Andram.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 27, 2006)

Correct indeed.  U may proceed.

...building:

V - Iron Home. = *Angmar*

...building:

W - Iron Fortress. = *Angrenost*

...piece of hardware:

X - Iron Cleaver = *Angrist*

...elf:

Y - Third son of Finarfin = *Angrod*

...elf:

Z - Fosterfather of Tuor = *Annael*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 27, 2006)

Okay, V is Anghabar, W is Angrenost, X is Angrist, and Y is Angrod. Alas I can find no name for the grey elf that fostered Tuor (or perhaps I am to lazy to do more research, but I really don't remember a specific name in the Silmarillion).


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, M'Lady, yer doin' terrificly well. Only one slightly wrong (Ang_mar_). 

Correct indeed on the majority. U may proceed.

...person:

AA - Giftlord. Name assumed by Sauron. = *Annatar*

...entrance:

AB - Gate of the Noldor, leads to Cirith Ninniach. = *Annon-in-Gelydh*

...building:

AC - Tower of the West, Sunset Tower. = *Annuminas*

...country:

AD - Sunland. Part of Gdr. = *Anorien*

...person:

AE - King's Man. Adan 3H, son of Marach. = *Aradan*

...person:

AF - Dûn. 14th Chieftain of D.ot.N. = *Arador*

...person:

AG - Royal Tree. Dûn. 6th C o DotN. = *Araglas*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 28, 2006)

I forgot to answer R And I'm gonna take a wild guess and say it was Amroth himself. AA is Anatar, AB is Annon-in-Gelydh, AC is Annuminas, AE is Aradan, and AF is Arador. I cannot find anything about a sunland and or a royal tree name that starts with A


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 28, 2006)

You're correct on *R*. 

And you're correct on all the others as well. Well done.

...person:

AH - Dún. 5th C. of the DotN. Killed by wolves. = *Aragorn I*

...person:

AI - Dún. 16th and last C. of DotN. Named Elessar. *Aragorn II*

...person:

AJ - Dún. 8th C of DotN. = *Aragost*

...person:

AK - Dún. 7th C of DotN. = *Arahad I*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh yea, I knew the first two without having to look them up H is Aragorn I, I is Aragorn II, J is Aragost, and K is Arahad I. It's so nice to be able to answer them all at once for a change.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 28, 2006)

Correct indeed.  U may proceed.

...person:

AL - Dún. 10th CoDotN. = *Arahad II*

...person:

AM - Dún. 2nd CoDotN. = *Arahael*

...piece of hardware:

AN - King's Ire. Sword of Elwë and also the Kings of Númenor. = *Aranrúth*

...person:

AO - 5th King of Arnor. = *Arantar*

...person:

AP - Elf of Gondolin. Father of Voronwë. = *Aranwë*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay, AL is Arahaad II, AM is Arahael, AN is Aranruth, AO is Arantar, and AP is Aranwe.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 28, 2006)

Very good. Correct Indeed. U may proceed.

...geology:

AQ - THE ACTUAL PLACE. Region, realm. = *Arda*

...elf woman:

AR - Noble Elf. Youngest Child and only daughter of Fingolfin. = *Aredhel* or as you pointed out and I just checked out *Ar-Feiniel*

...maia:

AS - Guide of the Sun. = *Arien*

...city:

AT - Royal Heaven Fortress. Called the Golden. = *Armenelos*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay, I'm going to say that AQ is Arda, AR is Aredhel (or as I perfer, Ar-Feiniel ), AS is Arien, and I'll guess that Armenelos is the answer for AT.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 29, 2006)

Correct indeed.  U may proceed.

...country:

AU - The Senior Dúnadan Kingdom of Middle-Earth. Founded in SA 3320. = *Arnor*

...river:

AV - Formed the eastern and southern bounderies of Doriath. = *Aros*

...ford:

AW - of the Upper of the _AV_'s. = *Arossiach*

...person:

AX - King Last, Dún. 15th and last. = *Arvedui*

...person:

AY - Royal Maiden. Bride to be. = *Arwen*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 29, 2006)

Okay, here we go. AU is Arnor, AV is Aros, AW is Arossiach, AX is Arvedui Last-king, And I'm guessing that AY is Arwen cos she doesn't actually get married til the end of the third book.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 29, 2006)

Correct indeed.  U may proceed.

...country:

AZ - Perfectly-Down-Fallen. = *Atalantë*

...person:

AAA - Manfather. Dún. 10th king of Gdr. = *Atanatar I*

...person:

AAB - Neglected everything. Gave away advantages. = *Atanatar II*

...city:

AAC - Near Valinor. of the Eldar. = *Avallónë*

...resistant ppl:

AAD - The Unwilling, the Refusers. = *Avari*

...resiliant dwarf:

AAE - Slain by the Dragon but in turn severly wounded and forced the beast to retreat. = *Azanulbizar*

...orc:

AAF - Murderer and torturer of Thrór touched off a major conflict. = *Azog*

...this concludes the *A*-session...


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 30, 2006)

Okay, AZ is Atalante, AAA is Atanatari I, I have no idea about AAB , AAC is Avallone, AAD is Avari, AAE is Azaghal, and this is a guess but I'll say Azgog is the last answer.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 30, 2006)

Correct indeed.  U may proceed.

Thus begins the *B*-session.

...man:

BA - of Rohan. Eldest Son of King Brego. = *Baldor*

...dwarf:

BB - of t. H of Durin. King of KD. *Balin*

...beasts:

BC - Power Terror. = *Balrog*

...farmer:

BD - Mushroom protector = *Bamfurlong*

(And, Ar Feiniel, I can't get to my PM's. There's something wrong the function.)


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 2, 2006)

Okay, I'm feeling pretty sure on all but the last answer. But here goes, BA is Baldor, BB is Balin, BC is Balrog, and the only farmer I can think of is Farmer Maggot and I can't find his first name... But I did find the name of his lands which is Bamfurlong, so that's my answer for BD. (I sent you another PM.Hope it went through )


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 2, 2006)

(Unfortunately, I still cant get get to my PMs, even tho ur latest were registered on 2/4.)

Correct indeed.  U may proceed.

...hobbit:

BE - Halfling in Westron. = *Banakil*

...hobbitese:

BF - Halfwise = *Banazir*

...building:

BG - Enemy Main. = *Barad Dúr*

...man:

BH - Adn 1H, Father of Morwen. = *Baragund*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 2, 2006)

Holy crow! I have no idea what the first two are. BG is Barad-dur and BH is Baragund, though, and this I know. (i'll send you an e-mail.)


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 3, 2006)

(I've gotten it and sent u a reply.)

Correct indeed. U may proceed.

...man:

BI - Tower Lord, Lord 1H, son of Bregor. = *Barahir*

...man:

BJ - Son of Bëor, Lord 1H. = *Baran*

...river:

BK - Golden-brown. Flows south from Neunial. = *Baranduin*

...obstruction:

BL - Hindering snowy top. = *Barazinbar*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 5, 2006)

Ah, it's good to be back Okay, BI is Barahir, BJ is Baran, BK is Baranduin, and BL is Barazinbar (the Redhorn). So, am I right? (And by the way, I sent you another e-mail.)


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 5, 2006)

(Welcome back, AF! . I found the mail in my hotmail inbox.)

Correct indeed. U may proceed.

...man:

BM - Descendant of Girion of Dale. = *Bard I*

...man:

BN - 4th King of Dale. = *Bard II*

...race:

BO - Daleings. = *Bardlings*

...Elevations:

BP - Haunted Ruins. = *Barrowdowns*

...area:

BQ - For burial of Rohan's Kings. = *Barrowfield*

...spirits:

BR - Haunters. = *Barrow-wights*

...battle:

BS - 3rd of Nov 3019. = *Battle of Bywater*

...battle:

BT - 15th - 17th of March 3019. = *Battle of Dale*

...battle:

BU - Of the Quintet of forces. = *Battle of Five Armies*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay, this was a long one, and I'm not quite sure of all my answers -but here goes. BM is Bard, BN is Bard II, BO is Bardlings, BP is Barrowdowns, BQ is Barrowfield, BR is Barrow-wights, BS is Battle of Bywater, BT is Battle of the Pelennor, and you didn't give me a date for BU so I'm stumped.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 6, 2006)

Correct on all but *BT* and there u have *BU*.

U may proceed.

...man:

BV - Great Eagle. Dún. 15th Rlg Std. = *Belecthor I*

...man:

BW - Dún. 21st Rlg Std. = *Belecthor II*

...elf:

BX - Mighty. Sindarin. =*Beleg*

...man:

BY - Great Tree Dún 4th Rlg Std. = *Belegorn*

...building:

BZ - Mighty Fortress. Dwarfowned. Near Mount Dolmed. = *Belegost*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 8, 2006)

Okay, I have to say that my daughter helped me find most of the answers so blame her if they're wrong . Okay, that's a joke. I'm pretty sure they're right. BV is Belecthor I, BW is Belecthor II, BX is Beleg(one of my favorite Tolkien characters), BY is Belegorn, and BZ is Belegost.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 8, 2006)

.....moved downthread...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 10, 2006)

...man:

BBF - Man of Gondor. Soldier of the 3rd Cmp of the Citadel. = *Beregond*

...man: 

BBG - Adan, 1H. Descendant of Bëor, Father of Emildir. = *Beren*

...man:

BBH - Adan, son of Barahir. = *Beren*

...man:

BBI - Dún. 19th Rlg Std. = *Beren*

...man:

BBJ - Dún. of Gdr. Son of Beregond. = *Bergil*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 26, 2006)

Okay, here's my answers (they sound eerily alike) BBF is Beregond, BBG is Beren, as is BBH, and BBI. And BBJ is Beregil.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, AF. They do don't they. 

They're all correct.  U may proceed.

...man:

BBA - Adan, 1H, Son of Bregolas. = *Belegond*

...tree:

BBB - Divine Radiance. Articificial, made by Turgon. = *Belthil*

...man:

BBC - Adan, 1H, Absolute first Lord. = *Bêor*

...man:

BBD - Chieftain, Instrumental in the winning of the Battle of Five Armies.
= *Bêorn*

...man:

BBE - Adan, 1H, Grandson of Baran. = *Bereg*

-----------------------------

…person:

BBK – Next but first trinket-carrier. Cousin of the third. = *Bilbo Baggins*

…mountainrange:

BBL – Other name for Erid Luin = *Blue Mountains*

…dwarf:

BBM – Member of Thorin & Co. Descended of the DKD’s. Not of Durin’s Line. = *Bofur*

…dwarf:

BBN – Member of Thorin & Co. Fat. Descended of the DKD. Not of Durin’s Line. = *Bombur*

…man:

BBO – Adn 1h, Son of boron = *Boromir*

…man:

BBP – Dún. 11th Rlg Std. = *Borormir*

…man:

BBQ . Dún. of Gdr. M o F. = *Boromir*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 28, 2006)

Two bunches of questions- . Luckily I am prepared. BBa is Belegund, BBB is Belthil, BBC is Beor, BBD is Beorn, and BBE is Bereg.

As for the next set, I'll warn in advance I guessed on the dwarves. But here goes-BBl is The Blue Mountains, BBM is Bofur,, BBN is Bombur, and BBO, BBP, and BBQ are all Boromir .


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 29, 2006)

Correct indeed. U may proceed.

…shire-guard:

BBR – Part of the Watch = *Bounders*

…family of the Shire:

BBS – ”To hold back” + midsection piece of cloth. = *Bracegirdle*

…settlement:

BBT – Of Men and Hobbits = *Bree*

…ent:

BBU – Sind. Swift-tree. Of Fangorn. = *Bregalad*

…river:

BBV – In Eriador. Of Rivendell. = *Bruinen River*

…land:

BBW – Of Merry. = *Buckland*

…pony:

BBX – One of Merry’s. = *Bumpkin*

…mountain top:

BBY – One of three. Cloudyhead. = *Bundushatur*

…pubowner:

BBZ - Of Bree. = *Butterbur*

...and this concludes the *B*-session...


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 30, 2006)

Okay, BBR is Bounders, BBS is Bracegirdle, BBT is Bree, BBV is Bruinen River, BBW is Buckland, BBX is Bumpkin, BBY is Bundushatur, and BBZ is Butterbur.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Correct indeed.  U may proceed.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 1, 2006)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 5, 2006)

The principal poster has just been heard from after a six-month break. Now - Im just wondering why you other TTFers are so quiet and haven't even attempted to unclue the clues - this is supposed to be a TOLKIEN site isnt it?


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry GW, I don't go for this type of game (I never do crosswords either). If I'm going to have to do lots of looking up, I would rather it was for a debate. Perhaps you need to market it more forcefully in your signature (bold, colour, better description?) so that people can more easily see what sort of game it is.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Eledhwen said:


> Sorry GW, I don't go for this type of game (I never do crosswords either). If I'm going to have to do lots of looking up, I would rather it was for a debate. Perhaps you need to market it more forcefully in your signature (bold, colour, better description?) so that people can more easily see what sort of game it is.



Thanks, Eledhwen. I did put in a full description in my sig but was forced to remove it due to it taking up too much space. Now u can find a description in my Announcement thread which can be found here http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18396.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 15, 2006)

I'll give it a try.

CB - Cair Andros, CF - Caradras, CI - Charcaroth


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue to unclue.

…hole:

CA – Gorge in the river Teiglin. = *Cabad-en-Aras*

…island:

CB – Sind. Ship long foam. = *Cair Andros*

…variant:

CC – Qu. Light-elves. = *Calaquendi*

…land:

CD – Sind. Green Region. Of Gdr between the Anduin and the Isen. = *Calenardhon*

…beacon tower hill:

CE – Sixth of these. = *Calenhad*

…mountain top:

CF – Redhorn = *Caradhras*

…community:

CG – City of the Trees. = *Caras Galadon*

…bird:

CH – Raven friendly with the Dwarves of the Mountain = *Carc*

…beast:

CI – Mightiest of the all wolves. Enemy of Huan. = *Carcharoth*

…building:

CJ – Fortress and chief city of Angmar = *Carn Dum*


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 6, 2006)

Is CH the bird Caroc?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 6, 2006)

Correct indeed, u may continue. (And I sincerely hope you will, since this game is lying dormant for ages at a time). Please do continue to try! And if you find the clues to difficult try to look them up in any Tolkien books you've got.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm back! Okay,CA is Cabad-en-Aras, CC is Calaquendi, CD is Calenardhon, CE is Calenhad, CG is Cara Galadon, and CJ is Carn Dum. At least that's what I'm guessin'...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 6, 2006)

Well done, AF! Welcome back!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 6, 2006)

Okay, I can't find the first one right now(due to crappy maps ), but CL is Carnimirie, CM is Celebdil, and CN and CO are both Celeborn. Maybe I'll find the answer to the first one tonight.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 6, 2006)

OK, let's see. CL could be Rowan. CM could be Celebdil. And CN could be Celeborn.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 7, 2006)

...river:

CK - Red Water. Flowing from the Iron Hills to the Running. = *Carnen* 

...tree:

CL - Red-Jewelled. Of Fangorn. = *Carnimirie*

...mountaintop:

CM - Silvertine. = *Celebdil*

...elf:

CN - Silvertree. Kinsman of Elwë. = *Celeborn*

...tree

CO - A seedling of Galathilion. Sprang from Nimloth. = *Celeborn*


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 7, 2006)

Well done, Starbrow and AF! 

And yes, Starbrow, it is a Rowan tree but the name (which I should have specified) was what I was after.

Will add new ones soon.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 7, 2006)

...watercourse:

CP - Flowing from springs in Nanduhirion through Lorien and into Anduin. = *Celebrant*

...elf:

CQ - Eldarin Lady, daughter and seemingly only child of Celeborn and Galadriel. = *Celebrian*

...elf:

CR - Nold, quenya: Silver-fist. Of the House of Feänor, son of Curufin. = *Celebrimbor*

...denomination:

CS - Sind. Silverfoot. The epithet of Idril. = *Celebrindal*

...man:

CT - Dun. 5th King of Artheduin = *Celebrindor*

...watercourse:

CU - Sind. Silver-foam. Stream in Brethil. It fell into Teiglin by the Dimrost. = *Celebros*


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, CQ would be Celebrian, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 7, 2006)

First off I'd like to say that I did find the name of that darn river last night but I see you've already got it up. So down to business- CP is the Celebrant River, or the Silverlode (I'm feeling sassy tonight ), Starbrow has the answer to CQ, CR is Celerimbor, CS is Celebrindal (how couldn't I know that!) CT is Celebrindor, and CU is Celebros.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Well done, Starbrow and AF!  U may continue.

...elf:

CV – Nold. 3rd son of Feänor = *Celegorm*

...man

CW – Dun. 4th King of Arthedain = *Celepharn*

...watercourse:

CX – Sind. Stream flowing down from heights. Small one in Beleriand, rising at Himring and flowing southwest past Nan Elmoth until it emptied into the Aros. = *Celon*

...watercourse:

CY – Sind. flowing-snow. In southern Gondor, from its sources in the Ered Nimrais into the Sirith. = *Celos*

...man:

CZ – Quenya. Earthlord. Dun. 4th King of Gondor. = *Cemendur*

...forest:

CCA - Of Bree-land. = *Chetwood*

...elf:

CCB - Sind. Ship-maker. One of the wisest of the Sindar. = *Cirdan*

...watercourse:

CCC - In Lamedon, Gondor, flowing into the Ringlo. = *Ciril*

...man:

CCD - Dun. 12th RLG STD of Gondor. = *Cirion*

…opening:

CCE – Haunted. = *Cirith Gorgor*

…opening:

CCF – Rainbow. = *Cirith Ninniach*

…opening:

CCG – Of the Eagles. = *Cirith Thoronath*

…opening:

CCH – Of the Spider = *Cirith Ungol*

…group of signs:

CCI – Devised by Daeron of Doriath. = *Cirth*


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 8, 2006)

Are these right?
CV - Celegorm
CCA - Chetwood
CCB - Cirdan
CCD - Cirion


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 10, 2006)

CW is Celepharn, CX is Celon, CY is the River Celos, CZ is Cemendur, CCC is the River Ciril, is CCE Cirith Gorgor , CCF is Cirith Ninniach, CCG is Cirith Thoronath, CCH is Cirith Ungol, and CCI is Cirth.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 11, 2006)

…man:

CCJ – Dun, 14th King of Gondor = *Ciryandil*

…man:

CCK - Dun, 3rd son of Isildur. = *Ciryon*

…beast:

CCL - Of the kind that slew King Dain I. = *Cold-drake*

…area:

CCM – Wild region north of Rivendell, perhaps the Ettenmoors. = *Coldfells*

…followers:

CCN – Of the trinket-bearer = *Company of the Ring*

…enemy:

CCO – Beaten by Aragorn and the Army of the Dead. = *Corsairs of Umbar*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 11, 2006)

Boy, they're getting harder. CCJ is Ciryandil, CCK is Ciryon, CCN is the Company or Companions of the Ring, and CCO are the Corsairs. At least that's my guess.... I give up, what's the dragon's name?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…gathering:

CCP – Of the Wizards. = *The White Council*

…gathering:

CCQ – Of the Company and the Wise. = *The Council of Elrond*

…gathering:

CCR – Of Aragorn’s homeland to be. = *The Council of Gondor*

… top open area:

CCS – Of the Tower of Guard. = *The Court of the Fountain*

…dangerous hot opening:

CCT – In the land of the Enemy. = *The Crack of Doom*

…bread:

CCU – Travelling food of the Men of Esgaroth. = *Cram*

…birds:

CCV – Black Crows of Fangorn and Dunland. = *Crebain*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 12, 2006)

CCP is the Council of the White or Wise, CCQ is the Council of Elrond, and all I could find for CCR is the Council of Denethor...Oh well, CCS is Court of the Fountain, CCT is Crack of Doom, CCU is Cram, and CCV is Crebain. I know I got at least one of them right.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Very well done, AF!  U may continue.

…stopover:

CCW – Of Frodo’s on his way to Rivendell. = *Crickhollow*

…range:

CCX – Home of the Eagles of Manwë = *Crissaegrim*

…elf:

CCY – Nold. 5th son of Fëanor and Father of Celebrimbor = *Curufin*

…name:

CCZ – Quenya, Man of skill. Saruman’s = *Curunir*

…this concludes the *C*-session


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 13, 2006)

CCW - Crickhollow
CCY - Curufinwe, I think.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 14, 2006)

CCX is Crissaegrim, and CCZ is Curunir.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 14, 2006)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

...this commences the *D*-session...

…elf:

DA – Sind. such of Doriath, Loremaster and minstrel of Thingol. = *Daeron*

…fight:

DB – Sind. Battle Glorious. Third of the Five major ones of the Wars of Beleriand. Fought c FA 60. = *Dagor Aglareb*

…fight:

DC – Sind. Battle quick-flame. Fourth of the major ones of the Wars of Beleriand. Fought in the winter of FA 455.
= *Dagor Bragollach*

…battlefield:

DD – Sind. Battle-plain. The great, treeless open plain between the Dead Marshes nd Cirith Gorgor. = *Dagorlad*

…fight:

DE – Sind. Battle-beneath-stars. Second of the major battles of the Wars of Beleriand. = *Dagor-nuin-Giliath*

…dwarf:

DF – King of Durin’s Folk (2585-89) Slain in his palace by a cold-drake. = *Dain I*

…dwarf:

DG – King of Durin’s Folk (2941-3019) Killer of Azog in the Battle of Azanulbizar in 2799. = *Dain Ironfoot*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 15, 2006)

DA is Daeron, DB is Dagor Aglareb, DC is Dagor Bragollach, DD is Dagorlad, DE is Dagor-nuin-Giliath, DF is Dain I, and DG is Dain Ironfoot.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Well done, AF! (and sorry for the delay) U may continue.

...victim:

DH - Second trinket-finder. Murdered by friend = *Deagol*

...forest:

DI - Sind. horror-night-shadow. = *Delduwath*

...elf:

DJ - Sind. Lord of the Nandor, son of Lenwë. = *Denethor*

...man:

DK - Dun, 10th rlg std of Gondor. = *Denethor I*

...man:

DL - Dun, 26th rlg std of Gondor. = *Denethor II*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 18, 2006)

DH is Deagol, DI is Delduwath, DJ is Denethor, DK is Denethor I, and DL is Denethor II.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2006)

…man:

DM – 7TH King of Rohan = *Deor*

…man:

DN – Man of Rohan, Chief of the Knights of Theoden’s household. = *Deorwine*

…place:

DO – Site of Entmoots. =*Derndingle*

…name:

DP – Alias used by Eowyn. = *Dernhelm*

…man:

DQ – Of Gondor. Son of the Lord of Ringlo Vale. = *Dervorin*


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 19, 2006)

DO would be Derndingle and DP would be Dernhelm.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 21, 2006)

DM is Deor, DN is Deorwine, DQ is Dervorin. I need a hint for the last two. Do they start with Dol?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…wasteland:

DR – Done by a particular dragon. Term for general poluting and scrapheaping of grounds. = *The Desolation of Smaug*

…wasteland:

DS – Done by Sauron’s troops in front of the Gates. Term for general poluting and scrapheaping of grounds. = *The Desolation of the Morannon*

…area:

DT – Of northern Beleriand, bounded by the rivers Sirion and Mindeb and the Crissaegrim. = *Dimbar*

…forest:

DU – A Small one of black trees in Rohan, near the Dark Door = *Dimholt*

…depression:

DV – Westron for Azanulbizar = *Dimrill Dale*

…path:

DW – Leading from DV to the Redhorn Pass = *Dimrill Stair*

…waterfall:

DX – Sind. rainy stair. In Brethil near Cadeb-en-Aras. = *Dimrost*

…depression:

DY – The valley of the Withywindle in the Old Forest. = *The Dingle*

…man:

DZ – Son of Beren and Luthien, born and raised in Tol Galen. = *Dior*

DR is (just a guess ), DU is , DV is , DX is , and I'm stumped on DS and DY. I can't find anything that would match in alphabetical order....


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 22, 2006)

Is DW the Dimrill Stair?
DZ is Dior and DT is Dimbar.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 22, 2006)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 22, 2006)

DR is the Desolation of Smaug (just a guess ), DU is Dimholt, DV is Dimrill Dale, DX is Dimrost, and I'm stumped on DS and DY. I can't find anything that would match in alphabetical order....


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 22, 2006)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 23, 2006)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 24, 2006)

DDD is Dis. DDF is Dol Amroth. DDH is Dol Guldor. I think DDE is the Dispossessed. Is DDJ the Dominion of Men?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 24, 2006)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 29, 2006)

Boy, these are getting tough...DDA is Dior, DDG is Dol Baran, and DDI is Dolmed. I just don't know the other two.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 30, 2006)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…man:

DDA – Dun, 9th Rlg Std of Gdr = *Dior*

…man: 

DDB – Dun OTN, a descendant of Aranarth. husband of Ivorwen and father of Gilraen = *Dirhael*

…dwarf:

DDD – Of Durin’s Line, 3rd Child and only daughter of Thrain II. Mother of Fili and Kili. = *Dis*

…denomination:

DDE – Of Fëanor and his House. Meaning the taking of all their things from them. = *The Dispossessed*

…elevation:

DDF – Castle and port, the chief city of Belfalas, gondor. = *Dol Amroth*

…elevation:

DDG – the southernmost foothill of the Misty Mountains. = *Dol Baran*

…elevation:

DDH – Sind. Hill of sorcery. Fortress in the southwestern Mirkwood. = *Dol Guldur*

…elevation: 

DDI – Sind. Head-wet. placed in the central Ered Luin, known as the Home of Dwarves = *Dolmed*

…era:

DDJ – Denomination of the Fourth Age after the passing of the Elves. = *The Dominion of Men*

...area:

DDM - Sind. Silent land. = *Dor Dinen*

...dwarf:

DDP - Of the House of Durin. Member of Thorin & Co = *Dori*

...area:

DDQ - Sind. Land of the Fence. = *Doriath*


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 30, 2006)

DDB is Dirhael. DDM is Dor Dinen. DDP is Dori. DDQ is Doriath, I think.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

...area:

DDK - Sind. Land of bow-helm. = *Dor Cuarthol*

...area:

DDL - Sind. Land of shadow-horror. = *Dor Daedeloth*

...area:

DDO - Land of the Dead that are quick. = *Dor-Firn-i-Guinar*

…man:

DDR – Adan of Brethil. He was the leader of a company rescued from Orcs by Turin. = *Dorlas*

…area:

DDS – Land between the Eded Lomin and the Mountains of Mithrim = *Dor-lomin*

…area:

DDT – Sind. land under thirst-ash. = *Dor-nu-Fauglith*

…area:

DDU – Sind. land of pines. = *Dorthonion*

…area:

DDW – Of the Barrow-Downs = *Downlands*

…beast:

DDX – Evil creatures of northern Middle-Earth, hugs powerful, sacle-covered, long-lived and greedy for treasure. = *Dragons*

…beast:

DDY – Sind. Wolf-blue. Greatest of the werewolves of Morgoth and Sauron. = *Draugluin*

…firth:

DDZ – running from the Sea into Dor-lomin through Ered Lomin. = *Drengist*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay, here are my guesses this time, and most of them are guesses! DDK is Dor Cuarthol, DDL is Dor Daedeloth, DDN is Dor Caranthir, DDO is Dor-Firn-i-Guinar, DDR is Dorlas, DDS is Dor-lomin, DDT is Dor-nu-Fauglith, DDU is Dorthonion, DDW is the Downs, DDX is Dragons, DDY is Draugluin, and DDZ is Drengist. I believe that at least three are right


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…area:

DDV – Land on the NV shores of the Sea of Rhûn. = *Dorwinion*


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 31, 2006)

Would DDV be Dorwinion?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 1, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.

…elf:

DDC – Adan of the Havens of Sirion, Killed when the Havens were attacked by Fëanor. He was a poet. = *Dirhavel*

...area:

DDN - Land of the Prince. = *Dor-en-Ernil*

…hobbit:

DDDA – Frodo’s Father = *Drogo*

…greenery:

DDDB – Sind. Wild Man. In Anorien. 30 miles NV of Minas Tirith = *The Druadan Forest*

…area:

DDDC – Sind. Old Wildfolk. Bounded by Ered Nimrais and the rivers Isen and Adorn = *Druwaith Iaur*

…watercourse:

DDDD - 1 of 7 rivers of Ossiriand, flowing from Ered Luin into the Gelion = *Duilwen*

…denomination:

DDDE – Specifically Aragorn’s. Definite Article = *The Dunadan*

…denomination:

DDDF – Sind. Edain of the West. = *Dunedain*

…area:

DDDG – West of the Misty Mountains and south of the Glanduin = *Dunland*

…folk:

DDDH – Men and last remnant of the people that once inhabited the valleys of Ered Nimrais. = *Dunlendings*

…dwarf:

DDDI – Eldest and most renowned of the 7 fathers. = *Durin I*

…dwarf:

DDDJ – King of Durin’s Folk and Khazad-Dûm. Probably at the time of the building of the West Gate. = *Durin II*

…dwarf:

DDDK – K o DF and KD. At the time of the Forging of the Rings of Power. = *Durin III*

…dwarf:

DDDL – K o DF and KD. Released the Balrog which killed him = *Durin VI*

…dwarf:

DDDM – Last King of Durin’s Folk = *Durin VII*

…piece of hardware:

DDDN – The Weapon of Durin I. Lost twice in KD = *Durin's Axe*

…denomination of feared killer:

DDDO – Of Durin VI = *Durin's Bane*

…last line of defence:

DDDP – A single 50 foot arch of stone spanning abyss at Eastern end of 2nd Hall = *Durin's Bridge*

…memorial:

DDDQ – Marker for the first viewing = *Durin's Stone*

…mountain top hollowed:

DDDR – Chamber at the top of the Endless Stair = *Durin's Tower*

…building:

DDDS – Sind. Dark-oppression. Gondorian. Placed on the West side of Udun. Guarding the entrance to Mordor. = *Durthang*

…dwarf:

DDDT – Of Durin’s Folk. 2nd son of Fundin. = *Dwalin*

…folk:

DDDU – Khazad. Created by Aulë. = *Dwarves*

…denomination:

DDDV – Of Chief Leader of the Enemy by Eowyn. Rohanian. = *Dwimmerlaik*

…mountain:

DDDW – Rhn. Haunted Moutain. Site of Dark Door. = *Dwimorberg*

…denomination:

DDDX – Rhn. Haunted Valley. Other for Lorien. = *Dwimordene*

...this concludes the *D*-session...


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are some of my guesses.

DDDA - Drogo
DDDE - The Dunadan
DDDF - dunedain
DDDH - Dunlendings
DDDI - Durin I
DDDJ - Durin III
DDDK - Durin IV
DDDL - Durin VI
DDDM - Durin VII
DDDS - Durthang
DDDT - Dwalin
DDDU - Dwarves
DDDV - dwimmerlaik


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 3, 2007)

I finally found the answers I didn't know in Unfinished Tales! So DDC is Dirharel, DDN is Dor-en-Ernil, DDDB is the Druadan Forest, DDDC is Druwaith Iaur, DDDD is Duilwen, DDDG is Dunland, DDDN is DUrin's Axe, DDDO is Durin's Bane, DDDP is Durin's Bridge, DDDQ is Durin's Stone, DDDS is Durin's Tower, DDDW is Dwimorberg, and DDDX is Dwimordene. Then again, I might be wrong....


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Well done, AF! You have all correct answers except one and a sligth misspelling.

...denomination:

EA - Of the creation. = *Eä*

...avians:

EB - The greatest and noblest. = *Eagles*

...elf:

EC - Quenya. Sea-lover. Aot3H. Son of Tuor and Idril. = *Eärendil*

...man:

ED - Dun. 5th King of Gondor. = *Eärendil*

...man: 

EE - Dun of Nûm. Lord of Andúnië = *Eärendur*

...man: 

EF - Dun. 10th King of Gondor. = *Eärendur*

...man:

EG - Dun. 13th King of Gondor. = *Eärnil I*

...man:

EH - Dun. 32nd King of Gondor. = *Eärnil II*

...man:

EI - Dun. 33rd King of Gondor. = *Eärnur*

...ship:

EJ - Built by Tuor in which he and Idril sailed into the West. = *Eärrame*

...elf:

EK - Elda of the Teleri. Daughter of Olwë, wife of Finarfin and mother of Finrod. = *Eärwen*

...group of elves:

EL - The Silvans = *The East Elves*

...group of men:

EM - Tribes of men who entered Beleriand after Dagor Bragollach at the instigation of Morgoth = *The Easterlings*

...group of men:

EN - Of Rhûn. Who off and on attacked Gondor. = *The Easterlings*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 4, 2007)

The misspelling was cos I couldn't read my own handwriting. I can only hope it doesn't happen again. Well, here goes- EA is Ea, EB is Eagles, EC is Earendil, ED is Earindil, EE is Earendur, EF is Earendur, EG is Earnil, EH is Earnil II, EI is Earnur, EJ is Earrame, EK is Earwen, EL is Edhelrim, EM is Easterlings, and EN is Easterlings.That's my guess anyway


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Well done, Af!  U may continue.

…part of an area:

EO – One of the Four Farthings = *Eastfarthing*

…area:

EP – Of Rohan bounded by the Mering Stream, The Entwash, The Snowbourn and the Ered Nirmrais. = *Eastfold*

…range:

EQ – Other name for Ered Lomin . = *Echoing Mountains* (sorry for the mistake)

…range:

ER – between the Pass of Sirion and Dorthonion. = *Echoriath*

…elf:

ES – Captain of Gondolin and warden of the Gate. = *Ecthelion of the Fountain*

…man:

ET – Dun. 17th Rlg std of Gondor = *Ecthelion I*

…man:

EU – Dun. 25th Rlg std of Gondor. = *Ecthelion II*

…name of group:

EV – Sind. the Second Ones. = *The Edain*

…part of city:

EW – Sind. Elf-haven. The harbour at Dol Amroth or at the mouth of the Morthond-Ringlo. = *Edhellond*

…denomination:

EX – The elves or the Eldar. = *Edhil*

…city:

EY – Rhn. The Courts. = *Edoras,*

…elf:

EZ – Of Nargothrond, the Chief of the ten elves who accompanied Beren and Finrod on the Quest of the Silmaril. = *Edrahil*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 5, 2007)

Okay, EO is Eastfarthing, EP is Eastfold, EQ is Ered Lomin, I'm gonna guess that ER is Ered Wethrin cos I can't read my map, ES is Elemmakil, ET is Ecthelion (and I don't mean the Captain of the Fountain ), EU is Ecthelion II, EV is Edain, EW is Edhellond, EX is Edhelrim or Eledhrim, EY is Edoras, and EZ is Edrahil.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 5, 2007)

Well done indeed, AF!  Just a few missed ones. U may continue. (and again I apologize for the mistake on EQ).

...man:

EEA - Dun. 18th Rlg Std of Gondor. = *Egalmoth*

...area:

EEB - The heart of Lorien, between Anduin and Celebrant at their confluence. = *Egladil*

...area:

EEC - Sind. Land of the forsaken. Early name for the lands contained within the Girdle of Melian. = *Eglador*

...city:

EED - One of the Havens of the Falas located at the mouth of the River Nenning. = *Eglarest*

...group of elves:

EEE - Sind. The Forsaken. Those of the Teleri who remained behind in ME for the love of Elwë. = *Eglath*

...warningposts:

EEF - The 2nd of the northern beacon-tower hills of Gondor, located in the Druadan Forest. = *Eilenach*

...elf:

EEG - Aof3H. Wife of Gorlim. = *Eilinel*

...watercourse:

EEH - The source of the River Narog. = *Eithel Ivrin*

...bloom:

EEI - Sind. star-sun. Yellow. Of Lorien. = *Elanor*

...name:

EEJ - Sind. star-queen. The most common Sindarin name for Varda. = *Elbereth*

...man:

EEK - Dun. 4th King of Arnor. = *Eldacar*

...man:

EEL - Dun. 21st King of Gondor. = *Eldacar*

...denomination:

EEM - Specifically of the Elves. = *Eldar*

...area:

EEN - Quenya. elvenhome. = *Eldamar*


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 5, 2007)

EEI is elanor. EEJ is Elbereth. EEM is eldar.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 7, 2007)

EEA is Egalmoth, EEB is Egladil(?), EEC is Eglador, EED is Eglarest, EEE is Eglath, EEF is Eilenach, EEG is Eilinel, EEH is Eithel Ivrin, EEK is Eldacar, EEL is Eldacar, and EEN is Eldamar.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

...folk:

EEO - Of the stars. = *Eldar*

...speech:

EEP - Of EEO = *Eldarin*

...man:

EEQ - Dun. 2nd King of the Reunited Kingdom. = *Eldarion*

...name:

EER - Epithet applied to Morwen. = *Eledhwen*

...star:

EES - Wrought by Varda in preparation for the awakening of the Elves. = *Elemmire*

...man:

EET - Dun. 4th King of Num. = *(Tar-)Elendil*

...man:

EEU - Dun of Num. Son of Amandil, of Andunie and leader of the Faithful. = *Elendil*

...grouping:

EEV - The Faithful. = *Elendili*

...man:

EEW - Dun. the eldest son of Isildur. Slain in the battle of gladden fields. = *Elendur*

...man:

EEX - Dun. 9th King of Arnor. = *Elendur*

...island:

EEY - Quenya. starwards. The place where the Num was founded. = *Elenna (nore)*

...name:

EEZ - Quenya. starqueen. Epithet of Varda. = *Elentari*


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, let's see. EEO would be the Eldar. I'm guessing EEP is Eldarin. I think EEQ is Eldarion. EEU is Elendil.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 9, 2007)

All correct, but EEX!Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 9, 2007)

EER is Eledhwen, EES is Elemmire, EET is (Tar-)Elendil, EEU is Elendil, EEV is Elendili, EEW is Elendur, EEX is Elendur, EEY is Elenna (nore), and EEZ is Elentari.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 10, 2007)

…elf:

EEEA – Elda of the Vanyar. Wife of Turgon and mother of Idril. = *Elenwe*

…name:

EEEB – Of Taniquetil. = *Elerinna*

…man:

EEEC – Quenya. Elfstone. = *Elessar*

…man:

EEED – Rider of Rohan. Marshal of the Éored with which Eowyn and Merry rode. = *Elfhelm*

…woman:

EEEE – Wife of Theoden = *Elfhild*

…man:

EEEF – 19th King of Rohan. = *Elfwine*

…elf:

EEEG – Sind. Elf-man. One of the Brothers. = *Elladan*


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 10, 2007)

EEEC is Elessar. EEED is Elfhelm. EEEE is Elfhild. EEEF is Elfwine. EEEG is Elladan.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 11, 2007)

EEEA is Elenwe and EEEB is Elerinna.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue. (will post more clues later today)


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 12, 2007)

…building:

EEEH – Sind. Star watch. The tallest and westernmost of the White Towers. = *Elostirion*

…elf:

EEEI - Sind. Elf-Horse-master. One of the Brothers. = *Elrohir*

…elf:

EEEJ – Sind. Stardome. One of the Peredhil. Son of Eärendil and Elwing. = *Elrond*

…elf:

EEEK – Sind. Star-foam. One of the Peredhil. Son of Eärendil and Elwing. = *Elros*
…elf:

EEEL – Sind.. Elu’s heir. Son of Dior and Nimloth = *Elured*

…elf : 

EEEM – Sind. Elu-remembrance. Son of Dior and Nimloth = *Elurin*

…entrance:

EEEN - The West Gate of Khazad-Dûm = *The Elven Gate*
…land:

EEEO – Of all elves. = *Elvenesse*

…land:

EEEP – Of some elves. Doriath =*Elvenhome*
…land:

EEEQ – Of some elves. Eldamar. = *Elvenhome*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 12, 2007)

Okay, I don't think I have the books I need with me so there's going to be a few blanks. But for what I do have, EEEH is Elostirion, EEEJ is Elrond, EEEK is Elros, EEEL is Elured, EEEM is Elurin, EEEN is the Elven Gate, and EEEQ is Elvenhome. And to tell you the truth the only answers I'm sure about are the obvious ones.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 13, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 13, 2007)

...folk:

EEER - The Firstborn = *The Elves*

...elf:

EEES - Of the Teleri, one of the greatest of Elven-lords. Surnamed Greycloak = *Elwe*

...elf:

EEET - Sind. Star-spray. Princess of Doriath, daughter of Dior and Nimloth = *Elwing*

...man:

EEEU - Ao1H, daughter of Beren, wife of Barahir. = *Emildir*

...folk:

EEEV - The tree shepherds. = *Ents*

...elf:

EEEW - Of the Teleri, kin to Elwë. Gave the sword Anglachel to Thingol in return for living in Nam Elmoth. = *Eol*

...man:

EEEX - 18th King of Rohan, former 3rd Marshal of Riddermark. = *Eomer*

...man:

EEEY - Of Rohan. Father of EEEX and Eowyn. = *Eomund*

...god:

EEEZ - Maia, the herald and standard-bearer of Manwë. = *Eonwe*

...unit:

EEEEA - Military. Of the Rohirrim. = *Eored*

...man:

EEEEB - First King of Rohan = *Eorl*


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 13, 2007)

EEER is Eldar. EEES is Elwe. EEEV are ents. EEEX is Eomer. EEEY is Eomud. EEEZ is Eonwe. EEEEA is Eorlingas. EEEEEB is Eorl.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 14, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow, all but two!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 14, 2007)

EEET is Elwing, EEEU is Emeldir, EEEW is Eol, and I believe EEEEA is an Eored.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 14, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…folk:

EEEEC – In connection with Eorl. = *Eeorlingas*

…area:

EEEED – Land near the sources of Anduin = *Eothóed*

…folk:

EEEEE – Men of the Vales of Anduin. Definite form. = *The Eothóed*

…relative:

EEEEF – Woman of Rohan, daughter of Eomund and Theodwyn. = *Eowyn*

…range:

EEEEG - Stockade of the Haladin. = *Ephel Brandir*

…range:

EEEEH – Sind. Outer-fences dark-shadow. = *Ephel Duath*

…man:

EEEEI – Dun. 2nd Rlg Std of Gondor. = *Eradan*

…name:

EEEEJ – Sind. One-handed. Epithet of Beren = *Erchamion*

…home:

EEEEK – Mountain east of Mirkwood and West of the Iron Hills. = *Erebor*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry for the dela, but I'm back. EEEC is Eeorlingas, I can't find EEEED or EEEEE, EEEEF is Eowyn, EEEEG is Ephel Brandir(?), EEEEH is Ephel Duath, EEEEI is Eradan, EEEEJ is Erchamion, and EEEEK is Erebor.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 6, 2007)

…elevation:

EEEEL – Hill in Lamedon upon which stood a stone on which an allegiance was sworn, then to broken = *Erech*

…range:

EEEEM – Sind. Iron Mountains. = *Ered Engrin*

…range:

EEEEN – Sind. Mountains of Terror = *Ered Gorgoroth*

…range:

EEEEO – Sind. Ashy Mountains. = *Ered Lithui*

…range:

EEEEP – Sind. Echoing Mountains. = *Ered Lomin*

…range:

EEEEQ – Sind. Blue Moutains. = *Ered Luin*

…range:

EEEER – Sind. Grey Mountains. = *Ered Mithrin*

…range:

EEEES – Sind. White Horn Mountains. = *Ered Nimrais*

…range:

EEEET – Sind. Mountains of Shadow. = *Ered Wethrin*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Feb 14, 2007)

E4L is Erech, E4M is Ered Engrin, E4N is Ered Gorgorath, E4O is Ered Lithui, E4P is Ered Lomin, E4Q is Ered Luin, E4R is Ered Mithrin, E4S is Ered Nimrais, and E4T is Ered Wethrin.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 14, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…area:

EEEEU – Sind. Holly-region. Between the rivers Glanduin and Bruinen = *Eregion*

…name:

EEEEV – Sind. Scion of Kings. = *Ereinion*

...beacon:

EEEEW – The fourth such of the northern ones of Gondor = *Erelas*

…elf:

EEEEX – Elrond’s Chief Councellor = *Erestor*

…area:

EEEEY – Between the Misty Mountains and the Ered Luin. = *Eriador*

…man:

EEEEZ – Of Rohan. Master of Westfold and the Hornburg = *Erkenbrand*

…watercourse:

EEEEEA – Of Gondor. Flowing from Lossarnach into Anduin = *Erui*

…greenery:

EEEEEB – Sind Wood of green leaves. Name given to mirkwood after its cleansing in TA 3019 = *Eryn Lasgalen*

…greenery:

EEEEEC – Sind Black Woods. Forest on the coast of Minhiriath south of the outlest of th River Baranduin = *Eryn Vorn*

…watercourse:

EEEEED – Of Beleriand, flowing south from Dorthonion to Menegroth and then west into Sirion = *Esgalduin*

…city:

EEEEEE – Of men, located by the Long Lake. = *Esgaroth*


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 16, 2007)

EEEEU is Eregion. 6E is Esgaroth.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 16, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 17, 2007)

Is EEEEZ Erkenbrand?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 18, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Feb 19, 2007)

E4V is Ereinion, E4W is Erelas, E4X is Erestor, E4Y is Eriador, E5A is Erui, E5B is Eryn Lasgalen, E5C is Eryn Vorn, and E5D is Esgalduin.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…spirit:

EEEEEF - Quenya. rest – Ainu. one of the Valier – wife of Lorien. = *Estë*

…name:

EEEEEG – Sind. Hope. Aragorn’s name in his youth = *Estel*

…area:

EEEEEH – Sind. encampment. Land in East Beleriand south of Nan Elmoth and east of the River Celon. = *Estolad*

…waterfall:

EEEEEI – Trollfells north of Rivendell = *Ettenmoors*

…elevation:

EEEEEJ – Green mound before the western gate of Valimar. = *Ezellohar
*

...and this concludes the *E*-session...


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I know two of them.
EEEEEF = Esse.
EEEEEG = Estel.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 21, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Feb 21, 2007)

E5H is Estolad, E5I is Ettenmores (or dales ), and E5J is Ezellohar.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 21, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

...name:

FA - Given to Finduilas by Gwindor = *Faelivrin*

...area:

FB - The coasts of Beleriand south of Nevrast. = *Falas*

...man:

FC - Dun. 12th king of Gondor = *Falastur*

...elf:

FD - Mariner, companion of Eärendil on his voyages. = *Falathar*

...folk:

FE - Sind. Coast-people. = *Falathrim*


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 21, 2007)

I may be way off, but I think FB is Falas.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 1, 2007)

FA is Faelivrin, FC is Falastur, FD is Falathar, and FE is Falathrim.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…folk:

FF – The least numerous of the three strains of the Hobbits. = *Fallohides*

…elfname:

FG – Quenya. Those of the waves. Other for the Teleri = *Falmari*

…hound:

FH – One of farmer Maggots guarddogs = *Fang*

…ent:

FI – Sind. Beardtree = *Fangorn*

…greenery:

FJ – Wood of great age east of the southern end of the Misty Mountains = *Fangorn Forest*

…peak:

FK – Sind. Cloudy-head. = *Fanduidhol*

…name:

FL – Of Varda’s. …ever-white. = *Fanuilos*

…man:

FM – Dun of Gdr, Son of Kind Ondoher = *Faramir*

…man:

FN – Dun of Gdr, 2nd son of Denethor II. = *Faramir*


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 1, 2007)

OK, I think I know some of these.

FF is Fallohide. FH is Fang. FI and FJ are both Fangorn. FK is Fanduil, I think. FN is Faramir (YEA!).


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 5, 2007)

FG is Falmari and FM is Faramir.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 5, 2007)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 6, 2007)

FT is Feanor.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 7, 2007)

FP is Far Downs(I'm guessin' ), FQ is Farin, FR is Fengel, and FS is Feanaro.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…elevation:

FO – Hills in Eriador near the western border of the Shire = *Faraway*

…elevation:

FP – Marking the western border of the Shire = *Far Downs*

…dwarf:

FQ – Dwaft of Durin’s Line. Son of Borin and father of Fundin & Groin = *Farin*

…man:

FR – Of Rohan. Son of King Folcwine. Brother of Folcred. = *Fastred*

…name:

FS – Quenya: Spirit-Fire. The name given her only son by Miriel Serindë = *Feanaro*

…elf:

FT - Sind. Spirit of Fire. The name he was known by. = *Feanor*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay, Grey Wolf, You've got me beat. Please post the answers and some new questions. I bet I'll get at least one new one right.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, here goes - a new batch - good luck, AF!

…spirits:

FU – Quenya Spirit-masters – name of the valar Mandos and Lorien = *Fëanturi*

…name:

FV – added name to Finrod = *Felagund*

…mount:

FW – Of King Eorl and the first of the Mearas. = *Felaróf*

…man:

FX – 15th king of Rohan. = *Fengel*

…opening:

FY – Sind, The Closed Door. = *Fen Hollen*

…area:

FZ – In Rohan. marshy land along the Mering Stream = *Fenmarch*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 21, 2007)

FU- All I can remember is Irmo and I think Namo.

FV- name added to Finrod would have to be Felagund.

That's all I've got.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Well done, Noldor Returned! *F*V is correct - guess again on the rest. Since Im posting them in alphabetical order and we are in the *F*-session all answers should begin with *F*.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay, FU is Feanturi, FW is Felarof, FX is Fengel, FY is Fen Hollen, and FZ is Fenmarch, at least that's what I'm guessin'...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…area:

FFA – The marshes around Aelin-uial. = *Fens of Sirion*

…area:

FFB – Meadowlands btn the Limlight and the Silverlode. = *Field of Celebrant*

…area:

FFC - Quenya. Circle golden. Place in Northern Ithilien where the downfall of Sauron was celebrated. = *Field of Cormallen*

…area:

FFD – In front of Minas Tirith. = *Field of Pelennor*

…other name:

FFE – More descriptive of the actual activity of Orodruin = *Fiery Mountain*

…dwarf:

FFF – Of Durin’s Line, son of Dis and nephew of Thorin II. = *Fili*

…entwife:

FFG – Sind. Thin-Birch. = *Fimbrethil*


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 21, 2007)

FFF would be Fili. Is FFG - Fimbrethil?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 22, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 22, 2007)

FFA is Fen of Sirion, FFB is Field of Celebrant, FFC is Field of Cormallen, FFD is Field of Pelennor, and FFE is Fire(Fiery)-Mountain. At least those are my guesses.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 22, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 22, 2007)

Let's see. FFH would be Finarfin. FFK is Finduilas. Would FFN be Fingon?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 23, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 27, 2007)

FFM: Fingolfin I believe


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done, NR! U may continue.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 27, 2007)

Is FFL: Fimbrethil?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 28, 2007)

No that was FFG, good guess tho, NR! Try again! Have edited the clue to ease unclueing. You may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 29, 2007)

…elf:

FFH – Nold. Prince – 3rd Son of Finwë. = *Finarfin*

…man:

FFI – Man of Gondor – made a copy of the Red Book of Westmarch for the Thain of the Shire. = *Findegil*

…elf:

FFJ – Nold. Princess – Daughter of Orodreth. = *Finduilas*

…elf:

FFK – Dun of Gondor – Daughter of Adrahil of Dol Amroth – wife of Denethor II. = *Finduilas*

…ent:

FFL – Sind. Hair-leaf. One of the three male eldest. = *Finglas*

…elf:

FFM – Nold Prince – 2nd Son of Finwë = *Fingolfin*

…elf:

FFN – Noldorin – Son of Fingolfin and father of Gil-galad. = *Fingon*

…elf:

FFO – Noldorin – Eldest son of Finarfin = *Finrod*

…elf:

FFP – Noldorin – One of the ambassadors chosen by Orome to visit Aman and later the leader of the Noldor on the Great Journey. = *Finwe*

…substance:

FFQ – What the Flame Imperishable was of the Four Elements = *Fire*

…mount:

FFR – Of Eomer’s during WR = *Firefoot*

…hobbit:

FFS – Of the Shire, daughter of Elanor and Fastred. = *Firiel*

…woman:

FFT – Of Gondor, Character in a Hobbit poem – offered by the Elves departing West to come along but could not due to her mortality. = *Firiel*

…area:

FFU – Rhn. Mountainfield. = *Firienfeld*

…greenery:

FFV – Oakwood at the foot of Ered Nimrais. = *Firien Wood*

…name:

FFW – Quenya. Mortal ppl. Called this by the Elves. = *Firimar*

….opposite:

FFX – Of the Abyss in the Timeless Halls = *The Firmament*

…chronology:

FFY – Primary major period = *The First Age*

…ent:

FFZ – Sind. Skinbark – One of the Three Eldest. = *Fladrif*


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 29, 2007)

FFP is Finwe. FFQ is fire. FFY is the First Age


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 8, 2007)

Boy, these were hard! FFJ is Finduilas, FFL is Finglas, FFO is Finrod, FFU is Firienfeld, FFV is Firien Wood, FFW is Firimar, and FFZ is Fladrif. Mind you, most of these are guesses.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 8, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 8, 2007)

I wish I could, but I don't know any of the other answers. I'm stumped...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, Af and all. Here comes a few new ones.

…power:

FFFA – Spoken of by Gandalf. it being his own on the Bridge of KD. = *Flame of Anor*

…power:

FFFB – Enemy’s opposite such at the same time – called this. = *Flame of Udun*

…temp restplace:

FFFC – In the trees of Lorien = *Flet*

…dwarf:

FFFD – Went with Balin to KD – killed a major player of the enemy before he was slain – buried near the Mirrormere. = *Floi*

…man:

FFFE – Of Rhn. 13th King. = *Folca*

…man:

FFFF – Of Rhn. Son of Folcwine and brother of Fastred. = *Folcred*

…man:

FFFG – Of Rhn. 14th King. = *Folcwine*

…area;

FFFH – Near Edoras – homeland of the royal family = *Folde*

…denomination:

FFFI – Population from the peaked rock. Short statured, axecarriers. = *Folk of the Mountain*

…denomination:

FFFJ – Population from the massed collection of trees and bushes. Pointyeared, archers. = *Folk of the Forest*

…denomination:

FFFK – Meaning those who come after. = *The Followers*

…opening:

FFFL – Unlawful Entry. = *Forbidden Door* 

…crossing-place:

FFFM - In the upper part of the river's course, on the northern borders of Brethil. = *Ford of Brithiac*

…crossing-place:

FFFN - Which lies at the entrance to the valley of Rivendell, said to be under the power of Elrond. = *Ford of Bruinen*


…crossing-place:

FFFO - A stony eyot in the upper reaches of the River Anduin, to the north of the Old such. = *Ford of Carrock*

…crossing-place:

FFFP - On the upper reaches of the River Isen. As the only direct route between Eriador and Gondor, this had great strategic value, and Isengard was built to guard them. They were the scene of two Battles between Saruman and the Rohirrim during the War of the Ring. = *Fords of Isen*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 9, 2007)

FFFE is Folcwine, FFFG is Fastred. That's all I got.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 9, 2007)

FFFA is Flame of Anor, FFFB is Flame of Udun, FFFC is Flet, FFFD is Floi, FFFE is Folca, FFFF is Folcred, FFFG is Folcwine, FFFH is Folde, and maybe I'm overthinking it but I can't think of anything for the last two.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 9, 2007)

Im sorry, NR, you were wrong in both cases, but do take a stab at the new batch. U may continue.

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 9, 2007)

Is FFFO the Ford of Carrock? FFFN is the Ford of Bruinen and FFFP is the Fords of Isen.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 10, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 12, 2007)

Okay, I'm having problems.... I believe FFFI has something to do with dwarves, but what kind? Likewise, FFFJ has something to do with elves so I'll say Forest Elves. I'll take a guess that FFFK is the Followers, I have no idea what FFFL is, and I'll say that FFFM is Ford of Aros. Did I get any right?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 12, 2007)

Good guesses, AF!  U may continue.

…entrance:

FFFQ – to an elfpath crossing northern Mirkwood. = *Forest Gate*

…watercourse:

FFFR – flowing from Ered Mithrin through northern Mirkwood and into the Long lake. = *Forest River*

…derogative nickname:

FFFS – Rohanians called this by Dunlendings. = *Forgoil*

…area:

FFFT – Sind. North-lindon. = *Forlindon*

…port:

FFFU – On the northern side of the Gulf of Lhûn. = *Forlond*

…man: 

FFFV – Of Gondor. Lord of Lossarnach. = *Forlong (the Fat)*


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 12, 2007)

It always throws me when the answers are in English. With that in mind, I'll give some a shot. FFFQ is Forest Path. FFFR is Forest River. FFFS is Forgoil. FFFV is Forlong (the Fat).


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 13, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 15, 2007)

FFFT is Forlindon and FFFU is Forlond, I think.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 16, 2007)

Well done, AF!  You may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll give a few a try. FFFY is Fornost. FFFZ is Forochel. FFFFD is Fram. FFFFI is Frealaf. FFFFJ is Fredegar Bolger.


----------



## Annaheru (Apr 17, 2007)

FFFW: Formenos 
FFFFB: Eglath I believe
FFFFE: Frar, Loni and Nali are mentioned


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 17, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow and welcome to the game, Annaheru, but just a minor thing, the letter coding of the clues, which now is *F*, means that all answers begin that letter! 

…stronghold:

FFFW – Quenya. North-citadel. Of the house of Finwe. = *Formenos*

…name:

FFFX – Of Tom Bombadil’s = *Forn*

…stronghold:

FFFY – Quenya, North Fortress of the Kings. On the North Downs. = *Fornost*

…area:

FFFZ – Cold, barren such in northern ME about 300 mls north of the Shire. Morgoth made it cold. In the 3rd Age inhabited solely by the Lossoth. = *Forochel*

…folk:

FFFFA – Sind. North-people. Men of the first age. = *Forodwaith*

…elves:

FFFFB – Variant on Deserted – name of the Umanyar. = *The Forsaken*

…hobbit:

FFFFC – Of the Shire, Son of Ferumbras, 25th Thain of the Shire. = *Fortinbras*

…man:

FFFFD – Lord of Eotheod, son of Frumgar. Slew the dragon Scatha and won his hoard. = *Fram*

…dwarf:

FFFFE – Went to KD with Balin, and was slain in the defence of Durin’s Bridge and the 2nd Hall. = *Frar*

…man:

FFFFF – 4th King of Rohan. = *Frea*

…man:

FFFFG – 10th King of Rohan. = *Frealaf*

…man:

FFFFH – 5th King of Rohan. = *Freawine*

…man:

FFFFI – Of Rohannish and Dunlendish blood, father of Wulf. = *Freca*

…hobbit:

FFFFJ – Of the Shire. Helped cover Frodo’s departure from Crickhollow. = *Fredegar Bolger*


----------



## Annaheru (Apr 17, 2007)

thought I was missing something. . . hmm, F's, let's see:

FFFFC: ?Fortinbras
FFFFF: Frea
FFFFH: Freawine
FFFFG: Frealaf
FFFFI: Freca
FFFB: ?Forsaken


----------



## Annaheru (Apr 17, 2007)

this is a wonderful way to deal with insomnia. 

FFFX: ?Forn


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks, glad you enjoy the game. 

Well done, Anna!  U may continue. 

...event:

FFFFK - Where the the Major of the Shire was elected. = *The Free Fair*

...dwarf:

FFFFL - Of Durin's Line. 2nd son of Thrain II and younger brother of Thorin II. = *Frerin*

...denomination:

FFFFM - Aule in instructing the Noldor was given this name. = *Friend of the Noldor*

...hobbit:

FFFFN - The predominant Ring-bearer in the War of the Ring. = *Frodo Baggins*

...hobbit:

FFFFO - 2nd child and eldest son of Sam. = *Frodo Gardner*

...village:

FFFFP - In the Eastfarthing on the Great East Road. The Floating Log can be found here. = *Frogmorton*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 17, 2007)

F4K is the Free Fair, F4L is Frerin, F4M is Friend of the Noldor, F4N is Frodo Baggins, F4O is Frodo Gardner, and F4P is Frogmorton.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 17, 2007)

Well done, Af!  U may continue.

…entrance:

FFFFQ – The main gate of Erebor. out of which flowed the River Running = *Front Gate*

…entrance:

FFFFR – The name of the main entrance to the domicile of the Orcs of the Misty Mountains. = *Front Porch*

…dwarf:

FFFFS – Of Durin’s Folk, 2nd son of Dain I. = *Fror*

…man:

FFFFT – Chief of the Eotheod. In TA 1977 he lead the Eotheod north from their previous home btwn the Gladden and the Carrock to the land named after the folk. = *Frumgar*

…dwarf:

FFFFU – Of Durin’s Line, son of Farin and Father of Balin and Dwalin. He was slain in the Battle of the Azanulbizar. = *Fundin*

...and this concludes the *F*-session...


----------



## Annaheru (Apr 17, 2007)

FFFFR: Front Gate
FFFFU: Fundin


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 17, 2007)

Well done, Anna! Slight miss on the first.  U may continue.


----------



## Annaheru (Apr 17, 2007)

crossed the 1st two up. . .

FFFFQ: Front Gate
FFFFR: Front Porch
FFFFS: Fror
FFFFT: Frumgar


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 17, 2007)

Well done, Anna!  U may continue


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 17, 2007)

FFFFA is Forodwaith. GC is Galadriel. GE is Galadrim. GI is Galon. GL is Gamgee.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 18, 2007)

Is GM Gamling? That's all I can think of atm.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow & NR! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 18, 2007)

I think GF is Galathion.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 19, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

...now the *G*-session begins...

…name:

GA - Of Belegost = *Gabilgathol*

…name:

GB – For Ossë. = *Gaerys*

…name:

GC – Sind. Tree-lady. Celeborn’s spouse. = *Galadriel*

…elf:

GD – Sind Lady of light. Nold. princess. The daughter of Finarfin. = *Galadriel*

…folk:

GE – Sind. Tree-people. = *Galadrim*

…greenery:

GF – Sind Tree.moon white. The White Tree of the Eldar. = *Galathilion*

…elf:

GG – Adan of the 3rd House, Elder son of Hador. = *Galdor*
…elf:

GH – Of the Grey Havens. Messenger of Cirdan and his rep at the Council of Elrond. = *Galdor*

…elf:

GI – Of the Woodland Realm, butler of Thranduil. = *Galion*

…man:

GJ – Of Rhn. Father of Grima. = *Galmod*

…stuff:

GK – Sind. Shining black. Invented by Eol. = *Galvorn*

…familyname:

GL – Of Sam’s. = *Gamgee*

…man:

GM – Of Rhn. Leader of the men who guarded Helm’s Deep before the Battle of the Hornburg. = *Gamling*

…village

GN – In the Shire. Home of Hamfast, the founder of the Gamgee family. = *Gamwich*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 19, 2007)

GA is Gabilgathol, GB is Gaerys, GD is Galadriel, GG is Galdor, GH is Galdor, GJ is Galmod(?), GK is Galvorn, and GN is Gamwich.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 19, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 19, 2007)

Is GP Gap of Rohan? That's all I got from the top of my head.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, let's see. GO is Gandalf. GU is Ghan-Buri-Ghan. GV is Gift of Illuvatar. GY is Gilgal. GZ is Gilgalad.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done, NR & Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 21, 2007)

…wizard:

GO – One of the Five.= *Gandalf*

…entrance:

GP – To rhn. = *Gap of Rohan*

…watercourse:

GQ – Of Beleriand, flowing southward from sources in Lake Helvorn and Mt Rerir. = *Gelion*

…elf:

GR – Noble of Nargothrond, son of Guilin. He was captured by Morgoth during Dagor Bragollach and blinded. = *Gelmir*

…elf:

GS – Nold. Companion of arminas. = *Gelmir*

…hobbit:

GT - Of the Shire. Son of Fortinbras Took and 26th Thain. = *Gerontius Took*

…leader:

GU – Of the Woses. = *Ghan-Buri-Ghan*

…mortality:

GV – Final fate of men. = *Gift of Illuvatar*

…elf:

GW – Adan of the 1st House. One of the last 12 outlaw followers of Barahir in Dorthonion. = *Gildor*

…elf:

GX – Elda of the House of Finrod. He sailed with the Last Riding of the Keepers of the Rings. = *Gildor Inglorion*

…stellar object:

GY – Sind. Star of hope. Name given to the star Eärendil. = *Gil-Estel*

…elf:

GZ – Sind. Star of Brilliance. Nold. Son of Fingon. Last High-King of the Noldor. = *Gilgalad*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 22, 2007)

Why I do believe GT is Gerontius Took, the Old Took.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 22, 2007)

Well done, NR! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 25, 2007)

GQ is Gelion, GR is Gelmir, GS is Gelmir, GW is Gildor, GX is Gildor Inglorion, and GY is Gil-Estel.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…woman:

GGA – Sind. Wandering-star. Dun. of the North, daughter of Dirhael. In 2929 she married Arathorn II, 2931 their only child Aragorn was born. = *Gilraen*

…watercourse:

GGB – In Lebennin, flowing southward from its source in the Ered Nimrais until it entered the Bay of Belfalas. = *Gilrain*

…name:

GGC – Sind Star-kindler. Epithet of Varda. = *Gilthoniel*

…man:

GGD – Dun. of Num. younger son of Ar-Gimilzor. = *Gimilkhad*

…man:

GGE – Dun. 22nd king of Num. = *Gimilzor, Ar-*

…member of the FotR:

GGF – Sturdy fellow. Axe-weilder = *Gimli*

…watercourse:

GGG – A small one of Beleriand, tributary of the Narog. = *Ginglith*
= 
…shield:

GGH – Magical such. Created soon after Morgoth’s return to ME after his theft of the Silmarils. = *Girdle of Melian*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 25, 2007)

GGA is Gilraen, GGB is Gilraen, GGC is Gilthoniel, GGD is Gimilkhad, GGE is Gimilzor, GGF is Gimli, GGG is Ginglith, and GGH is the Girdle of Melian.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…island:

GGI – In the Brandywine just above the Bridge of Stonebows, perhaps a part of the Shire = *Girdley Island*

…man:

GGJ – Last King of Dale of the old line. Killed by Smaug. = *Girion*

…name:

GGK – Name for Ringarë used only by the Dunedain. = *Girithron*

…watercourse:

GGL – Flowing east from its source in the central Misty Mountains. It emptied into the Anduin in a marsh. = *The Gladden*

…area:

GGM – Marshes where GGL and the Anduin meets. = *The Gladden Marshes*

…piece of hardware:

GGN – Sind. Foe-hammer. Of Gandalf’s. = *Glamdring*

…name:

GGO – Sind. Din-horde. For the Orcs. = *Glamhoth*

…watercourse:

GGP – Flowing west from its source in the Misty Mountains and joinimng the Mitheithel above Tharbad. = *Glanduin*

…reptile:

GGQ – First and greatest of the Uruloki. Bred by Morgoth in Angband. = *Glaurung*

…man:

GGR – Of Rhn. Theoden’s minstrel. = *Gleowine*

…greenery:

GGS – Sind Hanging flame or gleaming light. Artificial tree of gold fashioned by Turgon. = *Glingal*

…man:

GGT – Of Brethil, a seer and minstrel. = *Glirhuin*

…domicile:

GGU – Other name for The Aglarond = *The Glittering Caves*


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 25, 2007)

Is GGJ - Girion? I think GGL is the Gladden, which would mean that GGM is the Gladden Marshes. GGN is Glamdring. GGQ could be Glaurung and GGU could be the Glittering Caves.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 26, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 27, 2007)

I have no clue about GGI or GGK , but GGO is Glamhoth, GGP is Glanduin, GGR is Gleowine, GGS is Glingal, and GGT is Glirhuin.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 28, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…dwarf:

GGV – King of Durin’s Folk. = *Gloin*

…dwarf:

GGW – KoDF. Son of Groin and father of Gilmi. = *Gloin*

….woman:

GGX – Adan of the 3rd House. Daughter of Hador. = *Gloredhel*

…elf:

GGY – Sind. golden-hair. Eldarin lord of Gondolin – one of the captains of Turgon. = *Glorfindel*

…elf:

GGZ – Eladarin lord of great power, probably of the House of Finarfin. = *Glorfindel*

…entrance:

GGGA – To the Orc-tunnels of the Misty Mountains, probably a back-door. = *Goblingate*

…name:

GGGB – Of the Orcs. = *Goblins*

…man:

GGGC – Of Gondor. Probably Dun. Lord of Anfalas. = *Golasgil*

…woman:

GGGD – Wife of Bombadil. = *Goldberry*

…restingplace:

GGGE – Inn in Stock. Reputed during WR to have the best beer in the Eastfarthing. = *Golden Perch*

…greenery:

GGGF – Yellow metalled. = *Golden Tree*

…forest:.

GGGG – Residence of Galathrim. = *Golden Wood*
…man

GGGH – Of Rhn. Sixth king. = *Goldwine*

…orc:

GGGI – Called by the Hobbits of the Shire – King of the Orcs of Mt Gram. = *Golfimbel*

…ringbearer:

GGGJ – Pre-Bilboan cave-dweller. = *Gollum*


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes! I know some of these. GGW is Gloin. GGY is Glorfindel. GGGB is Goblins. GGGD is Goldberry. GGGE is the Golden Perch. GGGI is Golfimbel. And GGGJ is Gollum.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay, GGV is Gloin, GGX is Gloredhel, GGZ is Glorfindel, GGGC is Golasgil, GGGF is Golden Tree, GGGG is Golden Wood, and GGGH is Goldwine.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, let's see. GGGL is Gondolin. GGGN is Gondor. GGGS is Gorbag.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 1, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 3, 2007)

…name:

GGGK – The Sindarin form of Noldor. = *Golodhrim*

…city:

GGGL – Elven city and kingdom in the hidden valley of Tumladen. = *Gondolin* 

…citydwellers:

GGGM – Of GGGL = *Gondolindrim*

…realm:

GGGN – The Southern one. = *Gondor*

…name:

GGGO – Sind. Stone-lord-people. Elves of the first age called them this. = *Gonnhirrim*

…hobbitfamilyname:

GGGP – Of the Shire, perhaps of the Upper Class = *Goodbody*

…hobbitfamilyname:

GGGQ – Of the Shire, perhaps of the Working Class. = *Goodchild* 

…hobbit:

GGGR – Of the Shire. Master of Buckland (2910-63)= *Gorbadoc Brandybuck*

…orc:

GGGS – Uruk of Minas Morgol, captain of a company of Orcs. Killed in a fight over Frodo’s Mithril coat. = *Gorbag*

…hobbit:

GGGT – Of the Shire. Son of Orgulas Brandybuck = *Gorbulas Brandybuck*

…open area:

GGGU – The Great plateau of the NW Mordor. = *Gorgoroth*

…name:

GGGV – The Orcs were called this by Ghân-buri-Ghân. = *Gorgun*

…hobbit:

GGGW – Of the Shire. His heirs were the Masters of Buckland. = *Gorhendad Oldbuck*

…man: 

GGGX – Adan of the First House. Son of Angrim = *Gorlim*

…hobbit:

GGGY – Of the Shire. MoB (until 2836). Married Malva Headstrong. Called Deepdelver. Might have been the enlarger of Brandy Hall. = *Gormadoc Brandybuck*

…name:

GGGZ – Of Sauron. Sind. abominable dread. = *Gorthaur the Cruel*


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 3, 2007)

Is GGGU Gorgoroth and GGGZ Grond? And possibly GGGV ghash?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 3, 2007)

Well, 1 of 3, NR!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 3, 2007)

GGGK is Golodhrim, GGGM is Gondolindrim, GGGO is Gonnhirrim, either GGGP or GGGQ is Goodbodies (I'm guessin', and I can't find any other hobbit names that fit), GGGR is Gorbadoc, GGGT is Gorbulas, GGGV is gorgun, GGGW is Gorhendad, GGGX is Gorlim, GGGY is Gormadoc, and GGGZ is Gorthaur.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 3, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 4, 2007)

G4A is Gorthol, G4B is Gothmog, G4C is Gothmog, G4D is Gram, G4E is Great Armada, G4F is Great Barrows, G4G is Great Battle, G4H is Greenway(?). That's all I had time to find right now. I'll try to find the others in a bit.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 4, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (May 4, 2007)

Then GGGGH must be the Great Bridge and GGGGJ would be the Great Road. At least that's what I'm guessing.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 5, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…name:

GGGGA – Sind Terrorhelm. Pseudonym used by Turin = *Gorthol*

…balrog:

GGGGB – Lord of them and Captain of Angband = *Gothmog*

…henchman:

GGGGC – The Lieutenant of MM and commander of Sauron’s army during the Battle of Pelennor Fields after the fall of the Lord of the Nazgul. = *Gothmog*

…man:

GGGGD – Of Rohan. 8th King. = *Gram*

…buildup:

GGGGE - Naval such for the Num. attack on Valinor. = *Great Armament*

…burial place:

GGGGF – The graves on the BD’s in which were buried chieftains of the Edain and also Dunedain of Cardolan. Later taken over by wights. = *Great Barrows*

…conflict:

GGGGG – The massive such which ended the First Age. Fought btwn The Host of Valinor and the Forces of Morgoth. NW regions of ME was broken and sank beneath the waves of Belegar. = *Great Battle*


…constructed crossing:

GGGGH – Of Stonebrow. = *Great Bridge*

…period:

GGGGI – Unlighted. Of the Dominion of Morgoth in ME. = *Great Darkness*

…way:

GGGGJ – That ran from the Grey Havens to Rivendell, passing thru the Shire and Breeland. = *Great East Road*


----------



## Starbrow (May 5, 2007)

Here's a couple of more guesses. GGGGI is the Great Darkness. GGGGL is Greater Gelion. GGGGS is the Great House. GGGGT is the Great Jewels. GGGGU is the Great Journey. GGGGV is the Great Music. GGGGZ is the Great Rings. GGGGGA is the Great River.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 6, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 6, 2007)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2007)

I think I figured out some other greats. GGGGO is the Great Goblin. GGGGQ could be the Great Hall. GGGGY could be the Great Plague. GGGGGD is the Great Smials. GGGGGF are the Great Spiders. GGGGGK is the Green Dragon. GGGGGL are the Green Elves. Is GGGGGN the Greensward? GGGGGQ is the Greenway. GGGGGR is the Greenwood.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 7, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! All but one. U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2007)

I just remembered another one. GGGGGS is the Grey Company. And I think GGGGGT is the Grey Elves.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 8, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (May 8, 2007)

Hey, Ar-Finiel and NR and anyone else, I need some help here. 
Here's a few more guesses. GGGGR - Great Helm. GGGGGC - Great Ships. GGGGGW - Grey Mountains. GGGGGZ - Grima Wormtongue. 6GE - Grishnak. 7G - Grond. 6GH - Grond.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Yes, please, fellow solvers, come in here and help Starbrow! And well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 9, 2007)

Okay, here's some answers. I hope some of them are right. G4M is the Great Gate, G4R is the Great Horn, G5H is the Great Wood, G5I is the is Great Worm, G56 is Great Worms(?), G5M is Green Fields, G5N is Green Hills, G5P is Green Mound, G5U is Greyflood, G5V is Grey Havens, G5X is Grey Wood, G5Y is Griffo Boffin, G6A is Grimbeorn, G6B is Grimbold, G6C is Grimslade, G6F is Groin, G6I is Gror, G6J is the Guarded Plain, G6K is the Guarded Realm, and G6M are the Guards of the Citadel. And that's all I got.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 9, 2007)

…name:

GGGGK – Of Morgoth. = *Great Enemy*

…name:

GGGGL – Sized one of Gelion. = *Greater Gelion*

…entrance:

GGGGM – Of Gondor's main city. = *Great Gate of MT*

…entrance:

GGGGN – The Eastern one of Moria. = *Great Gates of Moria*


…specification:

GGGGO – Of the Orc-Leader of all the orcs of the Misty Mountains. = *Great Goblin*

…coastline:

GGGGP – Of Belegaer in the First Age, located in the Extreme south of Arda. = *Great Gulf*

…room:

GGGGQ – The First Royal building of Gondor, located in Osgiliath = *Great Hall*

…heirloom:

GGGGR – Of the House of Stewards of Gondor from the Time of Vorondil. = *Great Horn*

…domicile:

GGGGS – Of the Master of Esgaroth = *Great House*

…product:

GGGGT – Of Feanor’s. = *Great Jewels*

…wandering:

GGGGU – Of the Eldar from Cuiviénen to Eldamar early in the First Age. It took many years due to the touristy affection of the ME which the Eldar had. = *Great Journey*

…creation:

GGGGV – Tonal such of Iluvatar’s. = *Great Music*

…specification:

GGGGW – Of the race which the Uruk-Hai was. = *Great Orcs*

…room:

GGGGX – In the Greater Smials where Gerontius Took spent the last time of his life. It’s kept as it was. = *Great Place of the Tooks*

…decease:

GGGGY – Which wiped out a huge number of Men, caused the discontinuence of the guard on Mordor, the abandonment of Osgiliath, the deaths of King Telemar, all his children and the White Tree. = *Great Plague*

…possession:

GGGGZ – Of the Three Guardians. = *Great Rings*


----------



## Starbrow (May 9, 2007)

Okay. Let me take some more guesses at the greats.
GGGGK - Great Evil. GGGGN - Great Gate of Moria. GGGGP - Great Gulf. GGGGW - Great Orcs. Great Place of the Tooks. 5GB - Great Roost. 5GE - Great Sorty. 6G - Great Tower.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 10, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…watercourse:

GGGGGA – The Main One. = *Great River*

…perilous domicile:

GGGGGB – Of the King of the Eagles located in the Misty Mts near Old Forest Rd. = *great Shelf*

…conveyances:

GGGGGC – Of the Numenoreans. = *Great Ships*

…domicile:

GGGGGD – Chief dwelling of the Tooks – a vast (for hobbits) series of tunnels at Tuckborough. = *Great Smials*

…call to arms:

GGGGGE – Of Sauron’s for the marching out of the MM army amongst others. = *Great Signal*

…monsters:

GGGGGF – Of the Eightlegged variety. = *Great Spiders*

...spire:

GGGGGG – Of the Enemy in the WR. = *Great Tower*

…major greenery:

GGGGGH – Mirkwood, in particular the Woodland Realm. = *Great Wood*

…denomination:

GGGGGI – Of Glaurung's = *Great Worm*

…denomination:

GGGGGJ - Of the Dragons = *Great Worms*

…place of rest:

GGGGGK – Inn in Bywater. = *Green Dragon*

…name:

GGGGGL – Of the Laiquendi. = *Green Elves*

…area:

GGGGGM – Wooded area in the East and Southfarthing = *Green Hill Country*

…name:

GGGGGN – Of the Pinnath Gelin = *Green Hills*

…town:

GGGGGO – In the Shire, located on the Far Downs. = *Greenholm*

…denomination:

GGGGGP – Of Ezellohar. = *Green Mound*

…denomination:

GGGGGQ – Of the North Rd. = *Greenway*

…name:

GGGGGR – Of the vast forest east of Anduin. = *Greenwood the Great*

…unit:

GGGGGS – Which journeyed thru the Paths of the Dead. = *The Grey Company*

…name:

GGGGGT – Of the Sindar = *Grey Elves*

…name:

GGGGGU – Gwaithlo = *Greyflood*

…port:

GGGGGV – Town and harbour of Cirdan = *Grey Havens*

…range:

GGGGGW – Ered Mithrin = *Grey Mountains*

…forest:

GGGGGX – Thickets east of Amon Din, in Anorien = *Grey Wood*

…hobbit:

GGGGGY – Of the Shire, Husband of Daisy Baggins = *Griffo Boffin*

…undercover agent:

GGGGGZ – Of Saruman’s in Theoden’s Court. = *Grima Wormtongue*

…man:

GGGGGGA – Son of Beorn and Chieftain of the Beornings = *Grimbeorn*

…man:

GGGGGGB – Of Rhn. Marshal, from Grimslade. = *Grimbold*

…home

GGGGGGC – Of Grimbold's = *Grimslade*

…village:

GGGGGGD – In the southern part of Buckland, outside the High Hay. = *Grindwall*

…orc:

GGGGGGE – Of Barad-Dûr. Captain of the Mordor orcs that slew Boromir. = *Grishnak*

…dwarf:

GGGGGGF – Of Durin’s Line, second son of Farin. = *Groin*

…piece of hardware:

GGGGGGG – Of Morgoth’s = *Grond*

…piece of hardware:

GGGGGGH – Of Sauron’s attacking army. Gatebreaker. = *Grond*

…dwarf:

GGGGGGI – Of Durin’s Line, youngest son of Dain I. = *Gror*

…name:

GGGGGGJ – In Westron of Talath Dirnen = *Guarded Plain*

…name:

GGGGGGK – In Westron of Valinor = *Guarded Realm*

…unit of safekeepers:

GGGGGGL – Of Faramirs. = *Guard of Faramir - the White Company*

…elite unit:

GGGGGGM – Of Minas Tirith = *Guards of the Citadel*

…denomination:

GGGGGGN – Men were called this because of their brief stay in ME = *Guests*

…elf:

GGGGGGO – Noble. Of Nargothrond, Father of Gelmir. = *Guilin*

…spirits:

GGGGGGP – Invisible servants of Sauron’s = Gûl

…mountain:

GGGGGGQ – In the Misty Mountains at the time of the War of the Dwarves and the Orcs the site of the northernmost orc-hold. = *Gundabad*

…hobbit:

GGGGGGR – Of the Shire, married Salvia Brandybuck. = *Gundabald Bolger*

…man:

GGGGGGS – Adan of the 3rd House, younger son of Hador. = *Gundor*

…piece of hardware:

GGGGGGT – Sind. Death-Iron. Name given to the reforged Anglachel. = *Gurthang*

…man:

GGGGGGU – Of Rhn. Banner-bearer of Theoden’s in the Battle of Pelennor Fields. He was slain in the battle. = *Guthlaf*

…piece of hardware:

GGGGGGV – Of Eomer’s. = *Guthwine*

…leader:

GGGGGGW – Of the Eagles of the Misty Mountains. = *Gwaihir*

…people:

GGGGGGX – Sind. Of-the-jewel-smiths. = *Gwaith-i-Mirdain*

…elf:

GGGGGGY – A lord of Nargothrond, son of Guilin. = *Gwindor*

…name:

GGGGGGZ - Sind. form of Viressë used only by the Dunedain. = *Gwirith*

...and this concludes the *G*-session...


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 10, 2007)

G6O is Guilin, G6Q is Gundabad, G6R is Gundabald Bolger, G6s is Gundor, G6T is Gurthang, G6U is Guthlaf, G6V is Guthwine, G6W is Gwaihir, G6X is Gwaith-i-Mirdain, G6Y is Gwindor, and G6Z is Gwirith. And I can't find any of the other answers. I'm done for on the G's.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 10, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

...now the *H*-session begins...

…name:

HA – The first elvish name for Khazad-Dum. = *Hadhodrond*

…man:

HB – Adan of the Third House, son of Hathol and father of Galdor and Gundor. = *Hador*

…man:

HC – Dun. 7th Rlg Std of Gdr. = *Hador*

…family:

HD – The Second House of the Edain. = *Haladin*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 10, 2007)

Ha, I'm jolly on the spot today! HA is Hadhodrond, HB is Hador, HC is Hador, and HD is Haladin.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 10, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…man:

HE – Dun. Ranger of the North – met up with Aragorn in Rohan. = *Halbarad*

…man:

HF – Adan of the Haladin. Father of Haleth. = *Haldad*

…man:

HG – A o H. Son of Haldar. = *Haldan*

…man:

HH – A o H. Son of Haldad. = *Haldar*

…man:

HI – Adan, Lord of the H. Son of Halmir. = *Haldir*

…elf:

HJ – One of the three brothers who intercepted the C o R in Lorien. = *Haldir*

…man:

HK – First Chief of the H. = *Haleth*

…man:

HL – Of Rhn. Eldest son of King Helm. = *Haleth*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 11, 2007)

HE is Halbarad, HF is Haldad, HG is Haldan, HH is Haldar, HI is Haldir, HJ is Haldir, and HL is Haleth.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 11, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…hobbit:

HM – Of the Shire. Son of Halfred of Overhill. = *Halfast of Overhill*

…brothers:

HN – Westron for the Peredhil. = *Half-elven*

…name:

HO – Westron for the hobbits. = *Halflings*

…servants:

HP – Of Saruman’s. Cross btwn Men and Orcs. = *Half-orcs*

…hobbit:

HQ – Of the Shire. Second son of Hamfast Gamgee. = *Halfred Gamgee*
…hobbit:

HR – Of the Shire. Eldest son of Holman the Greenhanded. = *Halfred Greenhand*

…hobbit:

HS – Of the Shire. Youngest son of Hobson Gamgee. = *Halfred of Overhill*

…signalling place:

HT – The seventh and last of the northern beacon-towe hills of Gondor. = *Halifirien*


----------



## Starbrow (May 11, 2007)

HN is Half-elven. HO is Halflings. HP is Half-man and Half-orcs. One of those hobbits must be Hamfast. Is it HR?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 12, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! All but one! You may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (May 12, 2007)

HK is Haleth.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 13, 2007)

HM is Halfast, HQ is Halfred, HR is Halfred, HS is Halfred, and HT is Halifirien.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…man:

HU – Sind. Tall-leaf. Dun. 13th Rlg Std. = *Hallas*

…place of worship:

HV – The only temple of Numenor before the coming of Sauron. = *Hallows of Eru*

…burial place:

HW – Of Minas Tirith = *The Hallows*

…man:

HX – Adan of the Haladin. Lord of Brethil. = *Halmir*
= 
…man:

HY – Of Rhn. Younger son of King Helm. = *Hama*

…man:

HZ – Of Rhn. Doorward of KIng Theoden and captain of the King’s Guard. = *Hama*

…hobbit:

HHA – Of the Shire. son of Hobson Gamgee. = *Hamfast Gamgee*

…hobbit:

HHB – Of the Shire, fourth son of Sam Gamgee = *Hamfast Gamgee*

…hobbit:

HHC – Of the Shire. eldest son of Hamfast Gamgee. = *Hamson Gamgee*

…man:

HHD – Adan of the Haladin, Lord of Brethil. Son of Haldir. = *Handir*
…hobbit:

HHE – Of the Shire. Wife of Madoc Brandybuck = *Hanna Brandybuck*

…area:

HHF – The lands south of the River Harnen. = *Harad*

…people:

HHG – Sind. South-people. Primitive and savage. = *Haradrim*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 13, 2007)

HU is Hallas, HW is the Hallows, HX is Halmir, HY is Hama, HZ is Hama, HHA is Hamfast, HHB is Hamfast, HHC is Hamson, HHD is Handir, HHE is HAnna HHF is Harad, and HHG is Haradrim. I couldn't find anything for HV so I'm gonna take a guess and say HV is the Hallowed Mountain.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Well done, Af!  u may continue.

…route:

HHH – Running from Ithilien into Harad. = *Harad Road*

…combination name:

HHI – For the Sind. South folk and their land. = *Haradwaith*

…village:

HHJ – In the Northfarthing, home of the Bracegirdles. = *Hardbottle*

…man:

HHK – Of Rhn. Killed in the battle of Pelennor Fields. = *Harding*

…hobbit:

HHL – Of the Shire. Son of Holfast the Gardner. = *Harding of the Hill*

…woman:

HHM – Adan of the Haladin. Daughter of Halmir. = *Hareth*

…type:

HHN – Of hobbit. The most typical one. = *Harfoots*

…area:

HHO – The portion of Lindon south of the Gulf of Lhûn. = *Harlindon*

…port:

HHP – Sind. South-haven. Harbour on the southern side of the G of Lhûn. = *Harlond*

…port:

HHQ – Harbour and quays of the west side of Anduin. Three or four mils south of MT. = *Harlond*

…watercourse:

HHR – Sind. Southwater. River flowing from the southern Ephel Duath westward to the Bay of Belfalas. = *Harnen*

…area:

HHS – Sind. South Gondor. The land btwn the Poros and the Harnen. = *Harondor*

…valley:

HHT – In Rhn above Edoras. = *Harrowdale*

…man:

HHU – Of Bree. keeper of the Western Gate. Joined Bill Ferny and his ruffians. = *Harry Goatleaf*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 13, 2007)

HHH is Harad Road, HHI is Haradwaith, HHJ is Hardbottle, HHK is Harding, HHL is Harding of the Hill, HHM is Hareth, HHN is Harfoots, HHO is Harlindon, HHP is Harlond, HHR is Harnen, HHS is Harondor, HHT is Harrowdale, and HHU is Harry. I have no idea of what HHQ is, though.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 14, 2007)

Well done, AF!  u may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (May 14, 2007)

HHV is Harvestmath. HHW is Hasufel. HHHE is the Haunted Mountain. HHF is the Haunted Pass.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 15, 2007)

well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 15, 2007)

Okay, HHX is Hathaldir, HHY is Hathol, HHZ is Haudh-en-Arwen, HHHA is Haudh-en-Elleth, HHHB is Haudh-en-Ndengin, HHHC is Haudh-en-Nirnaeth, HHHG is Haven of the Eldar, HHHH is Haven of the Swans, and HHHI is the Havens. And that's all I know, I can't find any more.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 17, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.

…name:

HHV – Name given Halimath in Bree. = *Harvestmath*

…mount:

HHW – Lent to Aragorn by Eomer. = *Hasufel*

…man:

HHX – Adan of the 1st House. One of the last twelve survivors of Barahirs outlaw band in Dorthonion. = *Hathaldir*

…man:

HHY – Adan. Lord of the 3rd House. Son of Magor. = *Hathol*

…elevation:

HHZ – Other name for Tûr Haretha. = *Haudh-en-Arwen*

…elevation:

HHHA – Sind. Mound of the Elf-maid. Burial-place of Finduilas in Brethil. = *Haudh-en-Elleth*

…elevation:

HHHB – Sind. Mound of the Slain. The great mound in the middle of Anfauglith. = *Haudh-en-Ndengin*

…elevation:

HHHC – Sind. Mound of tears. = *Haudh-en-Nirnaeth*

…elevation:

HHHD – Mound in which Princes Folcred and Fastred of Rohan were buried, near the Crossings of Poros. = *Haudh-en-Gwanur*

…peak:

HHHE – Westron for Dwimorberg. = *The Haunted Mountain*

…entrance:

HHHF – Westron for Cirith Gorgor. = *The Haunted Pass*

…port:

HHHG – Westron for Avallónë. = *Haven of the Eldar*

…port:

HHHH – Westron for Alqualondë = *Haven of the Swans*

…port:

HHHI – Specified community name in which the Grey Havens is a prominent part. = *Havens of Mithlond*


----------



## Starbrow (May 17, 2007)

HHHL is High Hay or just Hay. HHHM is Hay Gate. HHHQ is Heathertoes.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 18, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 21, 2007)

Okay, the H ones are way too hard! HHHN is Haysend, HHHO is Hayward, HHHS is Heir of Earendil, and I think HHHT is, too. That's all I got.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (May 21, 2007)

OK, how about these. HHHT is Heir of Elendil. HHHV is Heir of Isildur. I just can't think of HHHU right now; I had it before. ARGHHHH!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 22, 2007)

I have a feeling that either HHHJ or HHHK is Hirlond or something like that. I could of course be completely wrong.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Im sorry, NR! Try again! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 22, 2007)

Okay, so would HHHT and HHHU be Heir of Isildur and Heirs of Isildur? I wasn't joking when I said the Hs were too hard!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Well done, Af!  U may continue.

…port:

HHHJ – Westron. In the 6th Century of the First Age, Eärendil was lord of this port. Specified name: the river at which it lies. = *Havens of Sirion*

…port:

HHHK – Collective name for Brithombar and Eglarest. Specied name: the river at which it lies. = *Havens of the Falas*

...barrier:

HHHL – Local name for the grown barrier next to the Old forest. = *Hay*

...barrier-entrance

HHHM – Near Crickhollow. = *Hay Gate*

...village:

HHHN – In Buckland at the mouth of the Withywindle. So called because of its nearness to HHHL. = *Haysend*

...hobbit-family:

HHHO – Of the Eastfarthing. "Keeper of harvestremains". = *Hayward*

...hobbit-family:

HHHP – Of the Shire. "Not willing to change his/her mind". = *Headstrong*

...family:

HHHQ – Of Bree. Greenery on the plains + Foot-extensions. = *Heathertoes*

...barrier-name:

HHHR – In Westron. = *The Hedge*

...progeny:

HHHS – Title claimed by Ar-Pharazon as head of the House of Elros. = *Heir of Earendil*

...progeny:

HHHT – Title claimed by Aragorn - due to him being in line straight for 40 generations. Of the Ring-keeper, _not_ his father. = *Heir of Isildur*

...group of progenies:

HHHU – Title claimed by the Kings of Gondor (actually the decendants of Northern realm). = *Heirs of Anarion*

...this group of progenies:

HHHV – The eldest sons of the Line of the indecisive _ring-desposer_, the ring-finger cutter's son. = *Heirs of Isildur*

…sea:

HHHW – Quenya. Icy-cold. = *Helcar*

…strait:

HHHX – Quenya. Icy-fangs. = *Helcaraxe*

…lake:

HHHY – Sind. Glass-black. Deep, dark one in Thergalion south of Mt Rerir. = *Helevorn*

…stellar object:

HHHZ – Identified with Sirius. = *Helluin*

…name: 

HHHHA – Given to Turin as one of the Two Captains of Talath Dirne. = *Helm*

…man:

HHHHB – Of Rhn. Ninth king and last of the First Line. = *Helm Hammerhand*

…name:

HHHHC – Of the men of Westfold = *Helmingas*

…specification:

HHHHD – Of headwear of Dor-Lomin. = *Helm of Hador*

…gorge:

HHHHE – Winding into Ered Nirmrais below the Thrihyrne. Defensive centre of the Westfold. = *Helm's Deep*

…defense:

HHHHF – Trench and rampart built along the side of the Deepening Coomb. = *Helm's Dike*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 24, 2007)

At last, a few that I know! HHHW is Helcar, HHHX is Helcaraxe, HHHY is Helevorn, HHHZ is Helluin, H4B is Helm Hammerhand, H4C is Helmingas, H4D is Helm of Hador, H4E is Helm's Deep, and H4F is Helm's Dike.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 25, 2007)

…entrance:

HHHHG – To Helm’s Deep – across which the Deeping Wall was built. = *Helm's Gate*

…hobbit:

HHHHH – Of the Shire. Third son of Holman the Greenhanded. = *Hending*

…hiding-place:

HHHHI – Of the Rangers of Ithilien. = *Henneth Annun* 

…man:

HHHHJ – Of Rhn. Slain in the Battle of Pelennor Fields. = *Herefara*

…man:

HHHHK – Dun. 3rd Rlg Std of Gondor. = *Herion*

…man_

HHHHL – Of Rhn. Slain in the Battle of Pelennor Fields. = *Herubrand*

…piece of hardware:

HHHHM – Of Theoden’s. = *Herugrim*

…man:

HHHHN – Quenya. Lord-black. Black Numenorian who became a great lord of the Haradrim. = *Herumor*

…name

HHHHO – Quenya. Lord-West. The eldarin name of Ar-Adunakhor inscribed in the Scroll of Kings. = *Herunumen*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 25, 2007)

Finally I think I got them all. H4G is Helm's Gate, H4H is Hending, H4I is Henneth Annun, H4J is Herefara, H4k is Herion, H4L is Heru brand, H4M is Herugrim, H4N is Herumor, and H4O is Herunumen.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 25, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.


… secret realm:

HHHHP – Of the Sindar. = *Hidden Kingdom of Doriath*

…secret realm:

HHHHQ – Of the Noldor. = *Hidden Kingdom of Gondolin*

…secret area:

HHHHR – Of Galadriel’s folk. = *Hidden Land*

…covering:

HHHHS – Nurtale Valinoreva. = *Hiding of Valinor*

…name:

HHHHT – Westron for the Quenya. = *High Elven*

…name:

HHHHU – Westron for the Eldar. = *High Elves*

…royal title:

HHHHV – Of Elendil’s. Called this because he ruled both Arnor and Gondor. = *The High King of Arnor*

…royal title:

HHHHW – Of the Head of the House of Finwe. = *The High King of the Noldor*

…leader:

HHHHX – Of the Nine Black Riders. = *High Nazgul*

…entrance:

HHHHY – Over the Misty Mts east of Rivendell. = *High Pass*

…entrance:

HHHHZ – Cirith Ungol was called this in Westron. = *High Pass*

…denomination:

HHHHHA – In Westron of Quenya. = *High Tongue*

…woman:

HHHHHB – Of Rhn. Daughter of Gram and mother of Frealaf. = *Hild*

…hobbit:

HHHHHC – Of the Shire. Wife of Seradic Brandybuck. = *Hilda Bracegirdle*

…hobbit:

HHHHHD – Of the Shire. 8th son of Gerontius Took. = *Hildabrand Took*

…hobbit:

HHHHHE – Of the Shire. 6th son of Gerontius Took. = *Hildifons Took*

…hobbit:

HHHHHF – Of the Shire. 2nd son of Gerontius Took. = *Hildigard Took*

…hobbit:

HHHHHG – Of the Shire. 4th son of Gerontius Took. = *Hildigrim Took*

…name:

HHHHHH – Quenya. Followers, aftercomers. Given to Men. = *Hildor*

…area:

HHHHHI – In the eastern ME, the place where Men awoke. = *Hildorien*


----------



## Starbrow (May 25, 2007)

Is HHHHQ the Hidden Kingdom of Gondolin? Is HHHHU the High Elves? HHHHV is the High King. HHHHW is the High King of the elves. HHHHY is the High Pass. 5HA is the High Tongue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 29, 2007)

H4P is the Hidden Kingdom of Doriath, H4R is the Hidden Land or Hidden Realm, H4S is the Hiding of Valinor, H4T is High Elven, H5C is Hilda Bracegirdle, H5D is Hildabrand Took, H5E is Hildifons Took, H5F is Hildigard Took, H5G is Hildigrim Took, H5H is Hildor, and H5I is Hildorien. That's all I got.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Well done, Af!  U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 29, 2007)

…elevation:

HHHHHJ – On which western side Bombadils house was built. = *Hill*

…race of men:

HHHHHK – An evil one. Living perhaps in the Ettenmoors. Allied with Angmar. = *Hill-men*

…elevation:

HHHHHL – The easternmost spur of Mindolluin which MT was built. = *Hill of Guard*

…elevation:

HHHHHM – Amon Lhaw in Westron. = *Hill of Hearing*

…elevation:

HHHHHN – Amon Hen in Westron. = *Hill of Sight*

…elevation:

HHHHHO – Amon Ethir in Westron. = *Hill of Spies*

…area:

HHHHHP – Sind. Cool-plain. In East Beleriand. bounded by rivers Celon and Aros. = *Himlad*

…elevation:

HHHHHQ – Sind Cool-cold. The greatest of these located btwn Aglon and Maglor’s Gap. = *Himring*

…man:

HHHHHR – Of Gondor, Messener of Denethor II. = *Hirgon*

…greenery:

HHHHHS – The greatest tree of Neldoreth. = *Hirilorn*

…man:

HHHHHT – Of Gondor. Lord of Pinnath Gelin. = *Hirluin*

…range:

HHHHHU – Name for the misty mountains. = *Hithaeglir*

…substance:

HHHHHV – Sind. Mist-thread. Used by the elves of Lorien for their ropes. = *Hithlain*

…area:

HHHHHW – North of Beleriand. bounded on the west by Ered Lomin and on the east and south by Ered Wethrin. = *Hithlum*


----------



## Starbrow (May 29, 2007)

OK, I'll try a few. Since Hill is next alphabetically, is the answer to 5HJ just Hill? 5HK is Hill Troll. 5HM is Hill of Hearing. 5HN is Hill of Seeing. 5HV is hithlem. 5HW is Hithlum.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 30, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (May 30, 2007)

Is H5K maybe Hill Dwellers? And H5L the Hill of Guard? H5O is Hill of Spies, H5P is Himlad, H5Q is Himring, H5R is Hirgon, H5S is Hirilorn, H5T is Hirluin, H5U is Hithaeglir, and H5V is Hithlain.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 30, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (May 30, 2007)

5HZ is Hobbiton. 6HD is Hobbits. That's all I can figure out.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 31, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…name:

HHHHHX – Other for The Mitheithel. = *Hoarwell*

…language:

HHHHHY – Of the Shire. = *Hobbitish*

…village:

HHHHHZ – In the Shire. In the W farthing nort of the Great East Rd. = *Hobbiton*

…elevation:

HHHHHHA – In the Shire. Westfarthing. = *Hobbiton Hill*

…route:

HHHHHHB – Running from Bywater over the Water. = *Hobbiton Road*

…group of peacekeepers:

HHHHHHC – In the Shire. Military such. = *Hobbitry-in-arms*

…people:

HHHHHHD – Of the Shire. = *Hobbits*


----------



## Starbrow (May 31, 2007)

I don't suppose 5HA would be Hobbiton Hill and 5HB would be Hobbiton Road?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay, the only answer I know is H5X is Hoarwell. That's it for me.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…hobbit:

HHHHHHE – Of the Shire. Son of Wiseman. = *Hob Gammidge*

…folk:

HHHHHHF – Definition of the Uruk-hai. = *Hobgoblin*

…hobbit:

HHHHHHG – Of the Eastfarthing. Before the WR he guarded the Hay Gate. = *Hob Hayward*

…hobbit:

HHHHHHH – Of the Shire. Son of Hob. = *Hobson Gamgee*

…hobbitfamily:

HHHHHHI – Of the Shire. Old farmer of the name appears in th poem Perry-the-Winkle. = *Hogg*

…name:

HHHHHHJ – The hobbits were called in Rhn. = *Holbytla*

…name:

HHHHHHK – Given Merry in Rhn. = *Holdwine*

…area:

HHHHHHL – Westron for Eregion. = *Hollin*

…hobbit:

HHHHHHM – Of the Shire. An excellent gardner and founder of the Greenhand family. = *Holman Cotton*

...hobbit:

HHHHHHN – Of the Shire. Son of Halfred. = *Holman Cotton*

…peak:

HHHHHHO – Westron for Taniquetil. = *The Holy Mountain*

…name:

HHHHHHP – Westron for Ainur. = *The Holy Ones*

…man:

HHHHHHQ – Of Rhn. Killed in the B. of P F. = *Horn*

…hobbitfamily:

HHHHHHR – All or most of them dwelt in the Southfarthing. = *Hornblowers*

…fortress:

HHHHHHS– In W Rhn. Built by Gdr in the days of its power, near Thryhyrne. = *Hornburg*


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 2, 2007)

6HF is Hobgoblin. 6HG is Hob Hayward. 6HJ is Hobitlya. 6HK is either Holdwine or Holdmark, I think. 6HL is Hollin. 6HM is Holman.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 5, 2007)

H6E is Hob Gammidge the Roper, H6N is Holman Greenhand, H6O is The Holy Mountain, H6P is The Holy Ones, H6Q is Horn, H6R is Hornblowers, and H6S is the Hornburg.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…warning:

HHHHHHT – Of Merry’s land. = *Horn Call of Buckland*

…instrument:

HHHHHHU – Given to Merry. = *Horn of the Mark (from Scatha's Hoard)* 

…promontory:

HHHHHHV – On which the Hornburg rested. = *Hornrock*

…name:

HHHHHHW – Rohan was called this by the Orcs. = *Horseland*

…name:

HHHHHHX – Rohirrim was called this by the Wild Men. = *Horsemen*

…army:

HHHHHHY – Opposing Morgoth. = *Host of the West*

…army:

HHHHHHZ – After the defeat the Sauron’s army in the BoPF this force went off to lure him out. = *Host of (the Lords of) the West*

…canine:

HHHHHHHA - Great hound born in Valinor, one of the hunting dogs of Orome. = *Huan*


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 5, 2007)

6HT is the Horn Call of Buckland. 6HU is the Horn from Scatha's Hoard? 6HW is Horseland. 6HX is Horsemen. 6HZ is the Host of the Lords of the West? 7HA is Huan.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 6, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.

…surname:

HHHHHHHB – Of William, one of the Trolls caught by Gandalf. = *Huggins*

…hobbit:

HHHHHHHC – Of the Shire. He married Donnamira Took. = *Hugo Boffin*

…hobbit:

HHHHHHHD – Of the Shire. A guest at the Farewell Party, noted to borrow books and not returning them. = *Hugo Bracegirdle*

…name:

HHHHHHHE – Name given to the full bright of this sky-object in the Shire in mid-November. = *Hunter's Moon*

…man:

HHHHHHHF – Adan of the Haladil of Brethil. The only one brave enough to accompany Turin when he went to kill Glaurung. = *Hunthor*

…mission:

HHHHHHHG – To recover the silmaril from the belly of the hound. = *Hunting of the Wolf*

…man:

HHHHHHHH – Adan of the Third House. Elf-Friend and hero. Son of Galdor and Hareth. = *Huor*

…group of treebeings:

HHHHHHHI – From Fangorn. Who became wild and dangerous duing the Great Darkness. Helped out at Helm’s Deep. = *Huorns*

…man:

HHHHHHHJ – Adan, Lord of the First House. Elder son of Galdor and Hareth. = *Hurin*

…man:

HHHHHHHK - Dun of Gdr. Std of King Minardil and founder of the House of Stewards. = *Hurin*

…man:

HHHHHHHL – Dun. 5th Rlg Std of Gdr. = *Hurin I*

…man:

HHHHHHHM – Dun. 14th Rlg Std of Gdr. = *Hurin II*

…man:

HHHHHHHN – Of Gondor. Of high rank. Warden of the Keys of Minas Tirith. = *Hurin the Tall*

…man:

HHHHHHHO – Dun. 15th King of Gdr and the last Ship-King. = *Hyarmendacil I*

…man:

HHHHHHHP – Dun. 24th King of Gdr. Took the name in commemoration of the great victory over the Haradrim in 1551. = *Hyarmendacil II*

…peak:

HHHHHHHQ – Mountain of the Pelori, the highest peak in southern Aman. = *Hyarmentir*

...and this concludes the *H*-session


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 6, 2007)

H7C is Hugo Boffin, H7D is Hugo Bracegirdle, H7F is Hunthor, H7G is the Hunting of the Wolf, H7H is Huor, H7I are Huorns, H7J is Hurin, H7K is Hurin, H7L is Hurin I, H7M is Hurin II, H7N is Hurin the Tall, H7O is Hyarmendacil I, H7P is Hyarmendacil II, and H7Q is Hyarmentir.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 6, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

IA – Sind. Bridge old. In Beleriand. = *Iant Iaur*

…name:

IB – Elvish name for Bombadil. = *Iarwain Ben-adar*

…dwarf:

IC – Of the Noegyth Nibin. Son of Mim. = *Ibun*

…elf:

ID – Sind. Sparkle brilliance. Daughter of Turgon. = *Idril Celebrindal*


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 6, 2007)

IA is Iant Iaur. IC is Ibun. ID is Idril Celebrindal.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 7, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 7, 2007)

…hobbit:

IE – Of the Shire. Second son of Seredic B. = *Ilberic*

…light:

IF – The Northern One of the Valar. = *Illuin*

…spirit:

IG – One of the greatest of the Maiar, handmaiden of Varda. = *Ilmare*

…house:

IH – Of Manwe and Varda atop Taniquetil. = *Ilmarin*

…area:

II – Where the stars are. The heavens of Ea. = *Ilmen*

…creator:

IJ – _The_ one = *Illuvatar*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 7, 2007)

IJ is Illuvatar...that's all I got atm...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 7, 2007)

Well done, NR! U may continue.!


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 7, 2007)

IE is Ilberic, IF is Illuin, IG is Ilmare, IH is Ilmarin, and II is Ilmen.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 7, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…man:

IK – Adan of the 3rd H. Son of Marach and father of Amlach. = *Imlach*

…valley:

IL - Sind. Of black magic. = *Imlad Morgul*

…valley:

IM – Sind. Deep-dale-cleft. = *Imladris*

…valley:

IN – In Gdr. perhaps Lossarnach noted for its roses. = *Imloth Melui*

…energy:

IO – Of creation of the World and its inhabitants. = *Immortal Flame*

…royalty:

IP – Dun of Gdr. In battle he bore the signs of his Dunadan and elvish ancestry. = *Imrahil*

…name:

IQ – Southern name of Gandalf. = *Incanus*

…elf

IR – Elda of the Vanyar. closely related to Ingwe – married Finwe – mother of Fingolfin and Finarfin. = *Indis*

…man:

IS – Of Gdr. Leader of the soldiers at the northern gate of the Rammas Echor before the Siege of Gdr. = *Ingold*

…elf:

IT – Elda of the Vanyar. One of the ambassadors chosen by Orome to visit Valinor. = *Ingwe*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 7, 2007)

IL is Imlad Morgul, IM is Imladris, IN is Imloth Melui, IP is Imrahil, IQ is Incanus, IR is Indis, IS is Ingold, and IT is Ingwe.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 7, 2007)

IO is Immortal Flame.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Well done, AF & Starbrow! U may continue.

…woman:

IU – Dun of Num. of the House of Andunie. One of the Faithful. Forced to marry Ar-Gimilzor. = *Inzilbeth*

…woman:

IV – Of Gdr. During the WR, serving in the Houses of Healing. = *Ioreth*

…man:

IW – Of Gdr. Uncle of Bergil. = *Iorlas*

…peak:

IX – Formed the north wall of Dunharrow. = *Irensaga*

…name:

IY – True name of Lorien the Maia. = *Irmo*

…headware:

IZ – Of Morgoth in Westron. = *Iron Crown*

…range:

IIA – East of Erebor where dwarves lived. In Westron. = *Iron Hills*

…name:

IIB – Ered Engrin in Westron. = *Iron Mountain*

…hobbit:

IIC – Of the Shire. 7th son of Gerontius. = *Isenbard*

…hobbit:

IID – Of the Shire. 5th son of Gerontius. = *Isembold*

..watercourse:

IIE – Flowing from Nan Curunir south through the Gap of Rohan. = *Isen*

…hobbit:

IIF – Of the Shire. Youngest son of Gerontius. = *Isengar*

…fortress:

IIG – Rhn. Iron-enclosure. = *Isengard*

…hobbit:

IIH – Of the Shire. The 22nd Thain. = *Isengrim*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 8, 2007)

I forgot about IK. It's Imlach. IU is Inzilbeth, IV is Ioreth, IW is Iorlas, IX is Irensaga, IY is Irmo, IZ is Iron Crown, IIA is Iron Hills, IIB is Iron Mountain, IIC is Isenbard, IID is Isembold, IIE is Isen, IIF is Isengar, IIG is Isengard, and IIH is Isengrim.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 9, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 9, 2007)

Okay is: IIO Isumbras (or III), IIL Isildur and IIN Istari?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 9, 2007)

Well done, NR! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 10, 2007)

IIJ is Isenmouth.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…hobbit:

III – Of the Shire. Eldest son of Gerontius and 27th Thain, = *Isengrim III*

…entrance:

IIJ – In Mordor. Between Gorgoroth and Udun. = *Isenmouthe*

…name:

IIK – Of the Moon in Quenya. = *Isil*

…man:

IIL – Dun. of Num. Eldest son of Elendil. = *Isildur*

…corruptor:

IIM – Of men in particular. Made of gold. = *Isildur's Bane*

…group:

IIN – Of wandering magicians. = *Istari*

...hobbit:

IIO – Of the Shire. 13th Thain and first of the Took Line. = *Isumbras*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 10, 2007)

III is Isengrim III, IIK is Isil, IIL is Isildur, and I'm guessing IIM is Isildur's Bane.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Well done, Af!  U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

…area:

IIP – Sind. Moonland. Of Gdr. Btwn Amduin and the Ephel Duath. = *Ithilien*

…communications device:

IIQ – Of the former Tower of the Moon. = *The Ithilstone*

…name:

IIR – For Yavannie of the Dunedain. = *Ivanneth*

…woman:

IIS – Dun of the North. Wife of Dirhael and mother of Gilraen. = *Ivorwen*

…resting place:

IIT – On the Bywater Road. Frequented by hobbits from Bywater and Hobbiton. = *Ivy Bush*

...and this concludes the *I*-session


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 11, 2007)

IIP is Ithilien, IIQ is the Ithilstone, IIR is Ivanneth, and IIT is The Ivy Bush. I can't find IIS.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…hobbitname

KA – Means jolly or gay in Westron. = *Kalimac*

…name:

KB – Of Rivendell in Westron. = *Karningul*

…trio:

KC – Galadriel, Elrond and Gandalf (Westron collective term for all three) = *Keepers of the Three Rings*

…group of beings:

KD – Quenya. The quick ones. Under the care of Yavanna. = *Kelvar*

…surname:

KE – Of Yavanna. = *Kementari*

…area:

KF – Realm SE of Mordor. Home of the Variargs. = *Khand*

…name:

KG – Of the Dwarves for themselves. = *Khazad*

…name:

KH – The Dwarves’ name of Moria. = *Khazad-Dum*

…water:

KI – Kh. Glass-lake. In Azanulbizar. = *Kheled-zaram*

…dwarf:

KJ – Of Noegyth Nibin. Son of Mim. = *Khim*

…speech:

KK – Of the Dwarves. = *Khuzdul*

…watercourse:

KL – Either the Silverlode or the springs that were its source. = *Kibil-nala*

…dwarf:

KM – Of Durin’s Line. Son of Dis and nephew of Thorin and a member of T and Co. = *Kili*

…cattle:

KN – A special kind of ox found near the Sea of Rhun. = *Kine of Araw*

...And this concludes the *K*-session...


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 11, 2007)

I guess I don't know my Westron very well. KD is Kelvar, KE is Kementari, and KF is Khand.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 11, 2007)

I think KA is Kalidoc. KG is Khazad. KH is Khazadum. KM is Kili. KN is kine.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 14, 2007)

KI is Kheled-zaram, KJ is Khim, and KL is Kibil-nala.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 14, 2007)

KA is Kalimac. KB is Karningul.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 15, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 15, 2007)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 15, 2007)

Is LD Laniquendi?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 16, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! Close enough! U may continue.

…area:

LA – In NE Dorthonion, the Home of the Lords of the First House of the Edain. = *Ladros*

…name:

LB – Of Galadriel in Westron. = *Lady of the Wood*

…orc:

LC – Of Cirith Ungol. Killed in the fight over Frodo’s mithril shirt. = *Lagduf*

…name:

LD – Quenya. Green-elves. = *Laiquendi*

...water :

LE – Where the Dagor-nuin-Giliath was fought. = *Lake Mithrim*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 17, 2007)

LA is Ladros, LB is Lady of the Golden Wood or Lady of the Noldor, LC is Lagduf, and LE is Lake Mithrim.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…woman:

LF – Sind. Laughter. Adan of the Third House. Sister of Turin. Died of plague, three years old. = *Lalaith*

…area:

LG – In Gdr around the headwaters of the Ciril. = *Lamedon*

…area:

LH – Sind. Tongue-host. Wasteland N of Drengist btwn Ered Lomin and the Sea. = *Lammoth*

…lighting devices:

LI – Of Middle-Earth in the Olden Days. = *Lamps of the Valar*

…name:

LJ – In Westron of Rath Celerdain. = *Lampwrights' Street*

…name:

LK – In Westron of Mordor. = *Land of Shadow*

…name:

LL – In Westron of Beleriand = *Land of the Elves*

…name:

LM – In Westron of Numenor. = *Land of the Star*

…eagle:

LN – Of the Misty Mountains. Brother of Gwaihir. = *Landroval*

…waterfall:

LO – Sind. fall of the echoing voices. In Ossiriand, located beside the house of Dior. = *Lanthir Lamath*

…hobbit:

LP – Of the Shire. 3rd son and 4th Child of Balbo Baggins. = *Largo Baggins*

…greenery:

LQ – Quenya. leaf-fall. Rowan-tree of Fangorn. Cut down by the Orcs of Isengard. = *Lassemista*

…gathering:

LR – The final one against Sauron. = *Last Alliance of Elves And Men*

…conflict:

LS – The Very Final One for the ultimate defeat of darkness in Eä. = *Last Battle*

…crossing:

LT – Of the Mitheithel. = *Last Bridge*

…dwellin:

LU – Of Elrond’s. = *Last Homely House*

…name:

LV – In Westron of Methedras. = *Last Mountain*

…journey:

LW – The Final One of Gandalf, Galadriel, Elrond, Bilbo and many Elves. = *Last Riding of the Keepers of the Rings*


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 18, 2007)

LR is Last Alliance. LS is Last Battle. LT is Last Bridge. LU is Last Homely House.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 19, 2007)

LF is Lalaith, LG is Lamedon, LH is Lammoth, LJ is Lampwrights' Street, LK is Land of Shadow, LM is Land of the Star, LN is Landroval, LO is Lanthir Lamath, LP is Largo Baggins, LV is Last Mountain, and LW is Last Voyage?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow & Af!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 19, 2007)

LI is Lamps of the Valar.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…beach:

LX – Of Eldamar. A general term for the Undying Lands. = *Last Shore*

…time:

LY – Eras after the Third Age. = *Later Ages*

…hobbit:

LZ – Of the Shire. Wife of Mungo Baggins. = *Laura Baggins*

…greenery:

LLA – The younger of the Two Trees. = *Laurelin*

…area:

LLB – Quenya. Gold-Song-Land-Valley. = *Laurelindornan*

…song:

LLC – The story of Earendil. = *Lay of Earendil*

…song:

LLD – The story of Luthien and Beren. = *Lay of Leithian*

…song:

LLE – The story of Nimrodel and Amroth and Lorien in the early days. = *Lay of Nimrodel*

…smoking greenery:

LLF – Mostly of the Hobbits. Westron. = *Leaf*

…ent:

LLG – Of Finglas. = *Leaflock*

…feat:

LLH – The Jumping aside by Luthien’s lover when attacked Celegorm. = *Leap of Beren*

…area:

LLI – Of Gdr. roughly those lands watered by the Gilrain, Serni, Celos, Sirith and Erui. = *Lebennin*

…greenery:

LLJ – Of Gdr. Growing in the Ered Nimrais. = *Lebethron*

…watercourse:

LLK – In Western Gondor. Flowing from its source in the western Ered Nimrais. = *Lefnui*

…elf:

LLL – One of the Nine Walkers. = *Legolas*

…watercourse:

LLM – One of the seven in Ossiriand. Flowing from the Ered Luin westward into the Gelion. = *Legolin*

…food:

LLN – The Waybread of the Elves. = *Lembas*

…elf:

LLO – Eldar of the Teleri. During the Great Journey he marched with the host of Olwe, but when he reached the Anduin he led part of the host, the Nandor, downstream. = *Lenwe*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 20, 2007)

LZ is Laura Grubb, LLA is Laurelin, LLB is Laurelindornan, LLC is Lay of Earendil, LLD is Lay of Leithian, LLE is Lay of Nimrodel, LLF is leaf, LLG is Leaflock, LLH is Leap of Beren, LLI is Lebennin, LLK is Lefnui, LLL is Legolas, LLM is Legolin, LLN is lembas, and LLO is Lenwe.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Well done, Af!  U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

…man:

LLP – Lord of Eotheod, Father of Eorl. = *Leod*

…name:

LLQ – Also called Brytta. = *Leofa*

…elves:

LLR – Westron for the Vanyar. = *Light Elves*

…horse:

LLS – Meara of Rhn. Sire of Snowmane. = *Lightfoot*

…hobbit:

LLT – Of the Shire. Wife of Tolman Cotton. = *Lily Brown Cotton*

…hobbit:

LLU – Of the Shire. Youngest child of Balbo Baggins. = *Lily Baggins Goodbody*

…watercourse:

LLV – Flowing from its source in the Fangorn Forest into Anduin. = *Limlight*

…water:

LLW – Sind. Lake of Birds. = *Linaewen*

…hobbit:

LLX – Of the Shire. Fourth child and second daughter of Mungo Baggins. = *Linda Baggins Proudfoot*

…name:

LLY – Quenya: Singers. Of the Teleri – called this by themselves. = *Lindar*

…elf:

LLZ – Of Rivendell. = *Lindir*

…area:

LLLA – In the First Age, the name given Ossiriand by the Noldor because of the singing of the Laiquendi who lived there. = *Lindon*

…man:

LLLB – Dun of Num. Sister of Earendur, Lord of Andunie. mother of Inzilbeth. = *Lindorie*

…town:

LLLC – In Lebennin, Gdr, Above the mouth of the Gilraen. = *Linhir*


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 20, 2007)

I think LLP is something like Leolaf. LLR is Light Elves. LLS is Lightfoot. LLY is Lingering Elves?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! 2/4 is good!  U may continue.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 21, 2007)

LLP is Leod, and is LLQ Labadal? I don't even know who that is...That's all I got for now...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Well done, NR!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 24, 2007)

LLT is Lily Brown Cotton, LLU is Lily Baggins Goodbody, LLV is Limlight, LLW is Linaewen, LLX is Linda Baggins Proudfoot, LLY is Lindar, LLZ is Lindir, LLLA is Lindon, LLB is Lindorie, and LLLC is Linhir.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 25, 2007)

LLLH is Lobelia, LLLI is Lockholes and LLLT is Longbottom Leaf.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Well done, NR!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 25, 2007)

LLLF is Little Gelion I suppose. LLLR is Longbeards. LLLS is Longbottom.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.

…area:

LLLD – Sind. Ash plain. One of the great plains of Mordor. = *Lithlad*

…village:

LLLE – In the NW part of the Westfarthing. = *Little Delving*

…watercourse:

LLLF – Smaller one of the Gelions. = *Little Gelion*

…denomination:

LLLG – In Westron of the Hobbits. Taken from their height in comparison to Men. = *Little People*

…hobbit:

LLLH – Of the Shire. Wife of Otho. = *Lobelia Sackville-Baggins*

…prison:

LLLI – Of the Shire. = *Lockholes*

…name:

LLLJ – Sind. Pools of Golden Water Flowers. = *Loeg Ningloron*

…bird:

LLLK – Quenya. Dusk-singers. Nightingales which always accompany Melian. = *Lomelindi*

…name:

LLLL – Quenya. Of the Twilight. Secret name given to Maeglin by his mother. = *Lomion*

…port:

LLLM – Sind. Shadow haven. Harbour in Eriador – deserted and in ruins at the time of WR. = *Lond Daer*

…area:

LLLN – Name given to lands btwn Bree and Rivendell. = *Lone Lands*

…name:

LLLO – In Westron of Tol Eressea. = *The Lonely Isle*

…home:

LLLP – Of the Dwarves in Westron. = *The Lonely Mountain*

…participant:

LLLQ – A chief one in the poem Perry-the-Winkle. = *Lonely Troll*

…name:

LLLR – In Westron of the Dwarves due to the facial hair. = *Longbeards*

…village:

LLLS – In the Southfarthing. Home of a family of Hornblowers. Famous for pipe-weed. = *Longbottom*

…produce:

LLLT – Of LLLS. = *Longbottom Leaf*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 26, 2007)

LLLG is Litle People, LLLJ is Loeg Ningloron, LLLK is Lomelindi, LLLL is Lomion, LLLM is Lond Daer, LLLO is the Lonely Isle, and LLLP is the Lonely Mountain.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 26, 2007)

I suppose LLLN could be the Lone Lands. LLLQ is Lonely Troll.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…village:

LLLU – In the Shire. Home of the North-Tooks. = *Long Cleeve*

…name:

LLLV – Surname used hobbits of Bree. = *Longholes*

…water:

LLLW – An oval shaped collection of water east of Mirkwood near Erebor. = *Long Lake*

…recollection:

LLLX – Of all living beings. Of the Ents. = *Long List of the Ents*

…area:

LLLY – Along the Forest River east of Mirkwood. = *Long Marshes*

…era:

LLLZ – Btwn the poisoning of the Two Trees and the first rising of the Moon and the Sun. = *Long Night*

…hobbit:

LLLLA – Of the Shire. 2nd son and 3rd child of Mungo Baggins. = *Longo Baggins*

…era:

LLLLB – The golden age of the Noldor in Beleriand. = *Long Peace*

…period:

LLLLC – Cold. Of TA 2758-59. during which Eriador and Rohan was snowbound for as much as five months. = *Long Winter*

…dwarf:

LLLLD – Of Erebor. he went to KD with Balin in 2989 and was slain by Orcs while defending Durin’s Bridge and the Second Hall. = *Loni*

…title:

LLLLE – In Westron of Gothmog. = *Lord of the Balrogs*

…title:

LLLLF – In Westron of Elwe. Self-claimed. = *Lord of Beleriand*

…title:

LLLLG – In Westron of Prime ring-wraith. In connection with his abode. = *Lord of Morgul*

…title:

LLLLH – In Westron of Melkor. = *Lord of the Dark*

…title:

LLLLI – In Westron of Gwaihir. = *Lord of Eagles*

…title:

LLLLJ – In Westron of Sauron. Self-claimed. = *Lord of the Earth*

…title:

LLLLK – In Westron of Gimli and his descendants of Aglarond in the Fourth Age. = *Lord of the Glittering Caves*

…title:

LLLLL – In Westron of the Prime ring-wraith. = *Lord of the Nazgul*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 27, 2007)

I only had time to find a few, but here they are. LLLV is Longholes, LLLW is Long Lake, LLLX is Long List of the Ents, L4A is Longo Baggins, L4B is Long Peace, L4C is Long Winter, L4D is Loni, L4E is Lord of the Balrogs, L4F is Lord of Beleriand, and L4G is Lord of Morgul.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 27, 2007)

LLLZ is Long Night. 5L is Lord on Ringwraiths.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 28, 2007)

I can't find any answers that would be in alphabetical order. Melkor was called the Dark Lord, Gwaihir was the Lord of Eagles and the Windlord(Lord of the Wind?), Gimli was Lord of the Glittering Caves, and Sauron was Lord of Barad-dur, Lord of the Dark Tower, and Lord of the Ring(s). I guess I need some help.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Well done, Af!  U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

…water:

LLLLM – In Valinor in which lies the island where Este sleeps. = *Lorellin*

…man:

LLLLN – Chief of the Easterlings of Hithlum. Enslaved Tuor and later put a price on his head. = *Lorgan*

…name:

LLLLO – The more common name of Irmo. = *Lorien*

…dwelling:

LLLLP – Of LLLLO. = *Lorien*

…realm:

LLLLQ – An elven one, west of the Anduin. = *Lothlorien* 

name:

LLLLR – Sind. Golden hair.Applied to Hador. For his golden hair. = *Lorindol*

…place:

LLLLS – In Lammoth at the mouth of Drengist. = *Losgar*

…area:

LLLLT – In Gdr. Comprising the mountain-valleys just SW of MT. = *Lossarnach*

…folk:

LLLLU – Sind. Snow-people. Men dwelling in Forochel in the Third Age. = *Lossoth*

…woman:

LLLLV – Sind. blossom-female. Dun of Gdr. Daughter of Imrahil. = *Lothiriel*

…plain:

LLLLW – Of the 1st Age bordered on the W by Ard-Galen, on the S by the March of Maedros and on the N by Ered Engrin. = *Lothlam*

…land:

LLLLX – Westron for Dreamflower. = *Lothlorien*

…hobbit:

LLLLY – Of the Shire. Son of Otho and Lobelia. = *Lotho Sackville-Baggins*

…watercourse:

LLLLZ – Westron for the Bruinen. = *Loudwater*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 29, 2007)

4LO and 4LP are both Lorien, I believe. 4LQ Lothlorien, or Lauredinoreon (or correct spelling) if you want the Entish name. 4LY is Lotho, and that's all I got.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

Well done, NR! U may continue.

(and indeed fairly correct Entish spelling on 4LQ)


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jun 29, 2007)

L4M is Lorellin, L4N is Lorgan, L4R is Lorindol, L4S is Losgar, L4T is Lossarnach, L4U is Lossoth, L4V is Lothiriel, L4W is Lothlann, L4X is Lothlorien, and L4Z is Loudwater.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

…part of domicile:

LLLLLA – Where Smaug collected his hoard. The nether rooms of the Dwarf domicile. = *Lower Halls*

…name:

LLLLLB – For Barad-Dur. = *Lugburz*

…orc:

LLLLLC – Uruk-Hai of Isengard. A member of Ugluk’s band. Was slain by Eomer near Fangorn. = *Lugburz*

…sky object:

LLLLLD – Wrought by Varda from the dews of Telperion in preparation of the Awakening of the Elves. = *Luinil*

…sky object:

LLLLLE – Also wrought by Varda from the dews of Telperion in preparation of the Awakening of the Elves. = *Lumbar*

…elf:

LLLLLF – Eldarin Princess, daughter of Thingol and Melian – the most beautiful of the Children of Iluvatar. = *Luthien*

...and this concludes the *L*-session...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 30, 2007)

5LF is Luthien. Then 5LA is Lonely Mountain and 5LB is something like Lugburz or Lugburg. The Orc name, however it goes.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Well done, NR!  2/3! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 1, 2007)

Is L5A Lower Hall(s)? L5B is Lugburz, L5D is Luinil, and L5E is Lumbar.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 1, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue!

…elf:

MA – Sind. heavy hand. Sind, of Doriath, Chief Captain of Thingol. = *Mablung*

…man:

MB – Of Gdr. A ranger of Ithilien. = *Mablung*

…hobbit:

MC – Of the Shire. Son of Gormadoc. = *Madoc 'Proudneck' B.*

…elf:

MD – Nold, eldest son of Fëanor. = *Maedhros*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 1, 2007)

MA is Mablung, MB is Mablung, MC is Madoc 'Proudneck', and MD is Maedhros.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 2, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…elf:

ME – Elda of Beleriand, son of Eol = *Maeglin*

…hobbit:

MF – Of the Shire. Frodo’s source of mushrooms when young. = *Maggot*

…route:

MG – To MF’s place. = *Maggot's Lane*

…elf:

MH – Nold. 2nd son of Fëanor. = *Maglor*

…plain:

MI – Guarded by MH. = *Maglor's Gap*

…
MJ – Adan of the 3rd H. Son of Aradan = *Magor*

…name:

MK – Given Aule by the Dwarves. = *Mathal*

…place:

ML – Of council and judgement of the Valar. = *Mahanaxar*

…elf:

MM – Nold. Father of Nerdanel. = *Mahtan*


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 2, 2007)

MF is Maggot. MG is Maggot's farm, I believe. MH is Maglor. MI is Maglor's Gap.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 3, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 3, 2007)

ME is Maeglin, MJ is Magor, MK is Mathal, ML is Mahanaxar, and MM is Mahtan.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 3, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 3, 2007)

…spirits:

MN – The lesser Ainur. = *Maiar*

…name:

MO – At birth of Aradan. = *Malach*

…man:

MP – Dun. of Artheduin, seer and royal councellor. = *Malbeth*

…watercourse:

MQ – In N Beleriand, a tributary of the Teiglin. = *Malduin*

…name:

MR – Quenya. Gold-tree. Of Laurelin. = *Malinalda*

…man:

MS – Dun. 3rd King of Artheduin. = *Mallor*

…greenery:

MT – The tree of lorien. = *Mallorn*

…greenery:

MU – Yellow flower growing in Lebennin. = *Mallos*

…hobbit:

MV – Of the Shire. Wife of Gormadoc B. She was born a Headstrong. = *Malva Brandybuck*

…man:

MW – Dun. 6th King of Artheduin. = *Malvegil*

…spirit:

MX – Quenya Prison-fortress. Ainu, brother of Lorien. = *Mandos*

…domicile:

MY – Of Namo. = *Mandos*

…spirit:

MZ – The noblest of the Ainur and the mightiest of the Aratar. = *Manwe*


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 3, 2007)

MN is Maia. MP is Malbeth. MT is Mallorn. MY is Mandos.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 5, 2007)

MO is Malach, MQ is Malduin, MR is Malinalda, MS is Mallor, MU is Mallos, MV is Malva Brandybuck, MW is Malvegil, MY is Mandos, and MZ is Manwe.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 5, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…man:

MMA – Adan, 1st recorded chtn of the 3rd H. = *Marach*

…hobbit:

MMB – Fallohide H of Bree. He settled in the Shire with his brother Blanco in 1601. = *Marcho*

…area:

MMC – The hills and plains btwn Dorthonion and the Ered Luin. = *March of Maedhros*

…man:

MMD – Dun. 1st Rlg Std. = *Mardil*

…hobbit:

MME – Of the Shire. Youngest Child of Hamfast. = *Marigold Cotton*

…area:

MMF – Fertile, boggy area in the EF btwn Stock and Rushey. = *The Marish*

...denomination:

MMG – Rohan in Westron. = *The Mark*

…hobbit:

MMH – Of the Shire. Son of Gorbulas B. = *Marmadas B.*

…hobbit:

MMI – Of the Shire. Son of Madoc B. = *Marmadoc 'Masterful' B.*

…name:

MMJ – Of Numenor once it sunk. = *Mar-nu-Falmar*

…hobbit:

MMK – Of the Shire. Youngest son of Gormadoc B. = *Marroc B.*

…area:

MML – Broad bogs around the shores of Linaewen. = *Marshes of Nevrast*

…title:

MMM – The Head of the Brandybuck Family. = *Master of Buckland*


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 5, 2007)

How did I not guess Manwe?

MMA is Marach. MMB is Marca. MMC is March of Maedhros. MMD is Mardil. MME is Marigold. MMF is the Marish. MMG is the Mark. MMJ is Mar-nu-Falmar. MMM is Master of Buckland.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 6, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 6, 2007)

MMH is Marmadas B., MMI is Marmadoc 'Masterful' B., MMK is Marroc B., and MML is Marshes of Nevrast(?).


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 6, 2007)

Well done, AF! u may continue.

…title:

MMN – In Westron of Morgoth (Melkor) = *Master of Lies*

…communications device:

MMO – The Chief One. = *Master Palantir*

…man:

MMP – Of Bree. Killed in a fight btwn Bree-landers and Bill Ferny and his friends. = *Matt Heathertoes*

…place of memorabilia:

MMQ – Of the Shire. = *Mathom House*

…orc:

MMR – Of Isengard. Probably an Uruk. Led a gang and failed in an attempt at breaking the siege of the Rohirrim. = *Mauhur*

…hobbit:

MMS – Of the Shire. 3rd child and 1st daughter of Hobson G. = *May Gamgee*

…hobbit:

MMT – Of the Shire. 4th child and 2nd daughter of Hamfast G. = *May Gamgee*

…title:

MMU – The only real official in the Shire at the time of WR. = *Mayor of Michel Delving*

…breed:

MMV – Horses Of Rohan. = *Mearas*

…building:

MMW – The palace of the Kings of the Mark. built by King Brego in TA 2569. = *Meduseld*

…spirit:

MMX – Quenya: love-gift. Maia. Married Elwe and founded Doriath. = *Melian*

…hobbit:

MMY – Of the Shire. Younger daughter of Marmadas B. = *Melilot Brandybuck*

…spirit:

MMZ – Quenya. He who arises in Might. The Chief Enemy of the Valar. = *Melkor/*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 6, 2007)

MMQ: Mathom House
MMT: Marigold?
MMU: Mayor
MMV: Mearas
MMW: Meduseld
MMX: Melian
MMZ: Melkor/Morgoth.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 6, 2007)

MMO is Master Palantir. MMP is Matt Heathertoes.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 7, 2007)

Well done, NR & Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 7, 2007)

MMR is Mauhur.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 8, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 8, 2007)

…folk:

MMMA – The Younger Children of Iluvatar. = *Men*

…hobbit:

MMMB – Of the Shire. Wife of Rorimac B. = *Menegilda Goold B*

…domicile:

MMMC – The underground halls of Thingol. = *Menegroth*

…name:

MMMD – Of the Heavens of Arda. = *Menel*

…man:

MMME – Quenya. Heaven-lover. Dun. Son of Anarion and 3rd King of Gdr. = *Meneldil*

…eagle:

MMMF – Of the Misty Mountains. One of the rescuers of Frodo and Sam. = *Meneldor*

…man:

MMMG – Dun. 5th King of Num. = *Meneldur*

…stellar constellation:

MMMH – Formed by Varda. Forebodes the Last Battle. = *Menelmacar*

…peak:

MMMI – The great mountain in central Numemor. The Tombs of the Kings were located at its foot. = *Meneltarma*

…name:

MMMJ – Another for MMMH. = *Menelvagor*


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 8, 2007)

MMMA is men. MMMC is Menegroth. MMMH is Menelcar, I think.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 9, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 9, 2007)

MMMB is Menegilda Goold B, MMMD is Menel, MMME is Meneldil, MMMF is Meneldor, MMMG is Meneldur, and MMMI is Meneltarma.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 9, 2007)

Well done, Af!  You may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

…name:

MMMK – In Westron of the Dunedain. = *Men of the West*

…name: 

MMML – In Westron of the Dunedain – pertaining to their country. = *Men of Westernesse*

…hobbit:

MMMM – Of the Shire. 2nd child of Marmadas B. = *Mentha B.*

…water:

MMMN – Containing the graves of Men and Elves killed in the Battle of Dagorlad. = *Mere of Dead Faces*

…name:

MMMO – In Westron of Aelin-uial. = *Meres of Twilight*

…feast:

MMMP – Sind. Of Reuniting. Great celebration held at Eithel Ivrin by Fingolfin in FA 21. = *Mereth Aderthad*

…room:

MMMQ – The greatest hall of feast in MT. = *Merethrond*

…hobbit:

MMMR – Of the Shire. One of the Nine Walkers. He became Master of Buckland btwn FO 12-64. = *Meriadoc B.*

…hobbit:

MMMS – Of the Shire. 2nd son of Rorimac B. = *Merimac B*

…hobbit:

MMMT – Of the Shire. Son of Marmadas B. = *Merimas B*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 10, 2007)

MMMR is Meriadoc and one of the other Hobbit names is Mormadoc I think, as well as Milo, although I can't be too sure.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Well done, NR! M3R is correct. U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 10, 2007)

OKay, I think MMMK is Men of the West and MMML is Men of Westernesse. MMMM is Mentha B., MMMN is Mere of Dead Faces, MMMO is Meres of Twilight, MMMP is Mereth Aderthad, MMMQ is Merethrond, MMMR is Merimac B., and MMMT is Merimas B.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Well done, AF! You may continue.

…watercourse:

MMMU – Flowing from the Ered Nimrais thru the Firien Wood and into the mouths of Entwash. = *Mering Stream*

…fictional ppl:

MMMV – Young hobbits pronounciation Mewlips transformed into a grownup expression. = *The Merlocks of the Merlock Mountains*

…hobbit:

MMMW – of the Shire. 4th child and second son of Sam. = *Merry*

…denomination:

MMMX – Of the Elves. Happy folk. = *Merry People*

…delivery job:

MMMY – The mail system of the Shire. = *The Messenger service*

…peak:

MMMZ – Sind. Last peak. The southernmost of the Misty mtns. = *Methedras*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, these are getting tough! MMMU is Mering Stream, MMMW is Merry, MMMX is Merry Folk or Merry People(?), and MMMZ is Methedras.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

- Well done, Af!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 10, 2007)

Is MMMY the Messenger service?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Indeed! Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 11, 2007)

…town:

MMMMA – Of the Shire. In the Westfarthing, located on the White Downs. The Mayor resides here. = *Michel Delving*

…term of a pair of periods:

MMMMB – The 2nd and 3rd Ages. = *Middle Ages*

…name:

MMMMC – For the Lands of Arda. = *Middle Earth*

…name:

MMMMD – For the Men of Twilight. = *Middle Peoples*

…area:

MMMME – N of the Great East Road btwn Bree and Weathertop. = *Midgewater Marshes*

…time:

MMMMF – The day before Mid-year’s day. = *Mid-year's Eve*

…term:

MMMMG – In Westron of the Valar. = *Mighty*

…productionfacility:

MMMMH – Located in Hobbiton. Run by the Sandymans. = *Mill*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay, a lot of these are guesses. M4A is Michel Delving, M4B is Middle Ages, M4C is Middle Earth, M4D is Middle Men, Folk, or People(?), M4E is Midgewater Marshes, M4F is Mid-year's Eve, M4G is Mighty something-Ones or Powers(?), and M4H is the Mill. That's all I got.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Well done, Af! u may continue.


...hobbit:

MMMMI – Of the Shire. Son of Rufus and Peony. = *Milo Burrows*

…dwarf:

MMMMJ – One of the last of Noegyth Nibin. = *Mim*

…hobbit:

MMMMK – Of the Shire. Wife of Ponto Baggins. = *Mimosa Bunce*

…name:

MMMML – Romendacil’s other. = *Minalcar*

…man:

MMMMM – Dun. 25th King of Gdr. = *Minardil*

…fortress:

MMMMN – Of the Sun. = *Minas Anor*

…fortress:

MMMMO – Of the Moon. = *Minas Ithil*

…fortress: 

MMMMP – Of Sorcery. = *Minas Morgul*

…man:

MMMMQ – Dun. of Gdr. 2nd son of Minardil. = *Minastan*

…man:

MMMMR – Dun. 11th King of Num. = *Minastir*

…fortress:

MMMMS – Of Guard. = *Minas Tirith*

...fortress:

MMMMT - Formerly M Anor. = *Minas Tirith*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 11, 2007)

M4I is Milo Burrows, M4J is Mim, M4K is Mimosa Bunce, M4L is Minalcar, M4M is Minardil, M4N is Minas Anor, M4O is Minas Ithil, M4P is Minas Morgul, M4Q is Minastan, M4R is Minastir, M4S is Minas Tirith, and M4T is Minas Tirith as well.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 12, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…watercourse:

MMMMU – Of East Beleriand. A tributary of Sirion. = *Mindeb*

…peak:

MMMMV – Sind. Towering-head-blue. The easternmost mtn of the Ered Nimrais. = *Mindolluin*

…spire:

MMMMW – The highest tower of Tirion. = *Mindon Eldalieva*

…name:

MMMMX – Khazad-Dum in Westron. Reflecting on its past production. = *Mines of Moria*

…area:

MMMMY – Region of Arnor (later Cardolan) btwn the Gwathlo and the Baranduin. = *Minhiriath*

…warning-signal:

MMMMZ – The 5th of the beacon-towers of Gondor. = *Min-Rimmon*

…hobbit:

MMMMMA – Of the Shire. Youngest son of Milo. = *Minto Burrows*

…man:

MMMMMB – Quenya. First Lord. Elros – other name for. = *Minyatur*

…hobbit:

MMMMMC – Of the Shire. Youngest daughter of Gerontius. = *Mirabella Brandybuck*

…elf:

MMMMMD – Perhaps of the Noldor. Wife of Finwe. = *Miriel*

…woman:

MMMMME – Dun of Num. Only child of Tar-Palantir. = *Miriel*

…greenery:

MMMMMF – Name given Greenwood the Great when the shadow of Dol Guldur fell on it about TA 1050. = *Mirkwood*


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 12, 2007)

MMMMU is Mindeb. MMMMV is Mindolluin. MMMMW is Mindon Eldalieva. MMMMX could be Mines of Moria. 5MD is Miriel. 5ME is Miriel. 5MF is Mirkwood.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 13, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 14, 2007)

M4Y is Minhiriath, M4Z is Min-Rimmon, M5A is Minto, M6B is Minyatur, and M6C is Mirabella Brandybuck.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 14, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.

…name:

MMMMMG – Westron for Kheled-Zaram. = *Mirrormere*

…”television set”:

MMMMMH – Of Lady of Lorien. = *Mirror of Galadriel*

…drink:

MMMMMI – Of Rivendell. = *Miruvor*

…drink:

MMMMMJ – Of the Valar. = *Miruvore*

…derogatory title:

MMMMMK – Of Galadriel’s. Called this by the Gondorians. = *Mistress of Magic*

…range:

MMMMML – Great range running 900 mls from the Northern Waste to the Gap of Rohan. = *Misty Mountains*

…watercourse:

MMMMMM – The outflow of the Shirebourn into the Baranduin. = *Mithe*

…watercourse:

MMMMMN – Sind Grey-spring. Flowing SW from the Ettenmoors. = *Mitheithel*

…name:

MMMMMO – Of Cirdan’s ports in Elvish. = *Mithlond*

…name:

MMMMMP – Of Gandalf’s in Elvish. = *Mithrandir*

…substance:

MMMMMQ – Of which lust for caused the downfall of the Dwarf Kingdome of Moria. = *Mithril*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 14, 2007)

M5G is Mirrormere, M5H is Mirror of Galadriel, M5I is miruvor, M5L is Misty Mountains, M5N is Mitheithel, M5O is Mithlond, M5P is Mithrandir, and M5Q is mithril.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 14, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 15, 2007)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 15, 2007)

5MR is mithril-coat, 5MY is Morgoth, 6MA is Morgul knife/blade, 6MB is Moria, 6MC is mithril and I can't remember any others.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 15, 2007)

Well done, NR! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 15, 2007)

5MS is Mithrim, I think. 5MT is Mithrim. 6MC is Moria silver. 6MD is Moriquendi. 6ME is Mormegil. 6MH is Morthond.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 16, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 16, 2007)

…protection:

MMMMMR – Given to Frodo by Bilbo. = *Mithril-coat*

…folk:

MMMMMS – Sind. Grey-folk. = *Mithrim*

…area:

MMMMMT – Dagor-nuin-Giliath was fought here. = *Mithrim*

…lamp: 

MMMMMU – The elder of the two lamps created by the Valar after the destruction of the Trees. = *Moon*

…entrance:

MMMMMV – To Mordor – the rampart across Cirith Gorgor. = *Morannon*

…land:

MMMMMW – East of the lower Anduin, bounded and protected on the north by the Ered Lihtui and Ephel Duath. = *Mordor*

…range:

MMMMMX – East of, and lower than, the Ephel Duath. = *Morgai*

…name:

MMMMMY – Given Melkor by Fëanor when he learnt of the theft of the Silmarils. = *Morgoth*

…watercourse:

MMMMMZ – Flowing into the Anduin from Imlad Morgul. = *Morgulduin*

...piece of hardware:

MMMMMMA – By which the Lord of the Nazgul wounded Frodo. = *Morgul knife*

…domicile:

MMMMMMB – Sind. Black Pit. New name for Khazad-Dum. = *Moria*

…product:

MMMMMMC – Of MMMMMMB. Specified by site-name. = *Moria silver*

…name:

MMMMMMD – Quenya. Dark Elves. Given this name by the Eldar of Eldmar. They never saw the light of the Two Trees. = *Moriquendi*

…name:

MMMMMME – Given to Turin – inspired by his black sword. = *Mormegil*

…hobbit:

MMMMMMF – Of the Shire. Second son of Milo. = *Moro Burrows*

…name:

MMMMMMG – Other for Tindome. = *Morrowdim*

…watercourse:

MMMMMMH – Sind. Black-root. Flowing from its source in the Paths of the Deat past Erech and south to the sea. = *Morthond*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 24, 2007)

M5U is Moon, M5V is Morannon, M5W is Mordor, M5X is Morgai, M5Z is Morgulduin, M6F is Moro Burrows.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 25, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…depression:

MMMMMMI – Of the Blackroot = *Morthond Vale*

…woman:

MMMMMMJ – Sind. Dark-lady. Adan of the First House. Daughter of Baragund. = *Morwen*

…woman:

MMMMMMK – Dun. of Gdr. Born in Lossarnach. In 2943 she married King Thengel of Rohan. = *Morwen*

…hobbit:

MMMMMML – Of the Shire. Eldest son of Milo B. = *Mosco Baggins*

…burial place:

MMMMMMM – Of the Rohirrim slain in the Battle of Pelennor Fields. = *Mounds of Mundburg*

…name:

MMMMMMN – Of the Taniquetil. = *The Mountain of Manwe*

…name:

MMMMMMO – Of Orodruin in Westron. Pertaining to the molten element in its center. = *Mountain of Fire*

…name:

MMMMMMP – Of the Pelori in Westron. = *Mountains of Aman*

…name:

MMMMMMQ – Of Ered Engrin in Westron = *Mountains of Iron*

…name: 

MMMMMMR – Of the Ered Wethrin in Westron = *Mountains of Shadow*

…name:

MMMMMMS – Of the Ephel Duath in Westron. = *Mountains of Shadow*

…name:

MMMMMMT – Of the Ered Gorgoroth in Westron = *Mountains of Terror*

…name:

MMMMMMU – Of the Orocarni in Westron. = *Mountains of the East*

…name:

MMMMMMV – Of Orodruin in Westron. = *Mount Doom*

…name:

MMMMMMW – Of Oiolosse in Westron = *Mount Everwhite*

…name:

MMMMMMX – Of Orthanc in Westron. = *Mount Fang*

...name:

MMMMMMY – Of one of the peaks in the Misty Mountains. Home to the Orcs that attacked the Shire in TA 2747. = *Mount Gram*

…name:

MMMMMMZ – Of a peak in Beleriand. Part of the northern spur of Ered Luin. It was fortified and held by the Noldor of Caranthir. But the fortress was taken in the aftermath of Dagor Bragollach. = *Mount Rerir*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 26, 2007)

Since I can't find anything else I'm going to say that M6I is Morthond, as well. M6J and M6K are both Morwen, M6L is Mosco Baggins, M6M is Mounds of Mundburg, M6N is Mountain of Manwe, M6O is Mountain of Fire, M6P is Mountains of Aman or Mountains of Defence, M6Q is Mountains of Iron, M6R and M6S is Mountains of Shadow, M6T is Mountains of Terror, M6U is Mountains of the East, M6V is Mount Doom, M6X is Mount Fang, and M6Z is Mount Rerir. Hope some of them are right.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 27, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…peak:

MMMMMMMA – In Beleriand on the shore of Belegaier at the southern boundary of Nevrast. = *Mount Taras*

…spokesman:

MMMMMMMB – Of the One-ring maker. = *Mouth of Sauron*

…name:

MMMMMMMC – Of a hobbit family in Bree. = *Mugwort*

…name:

MMMMMMMD – In Easterlingish of Oliphaunts = *Mumakil*

…name:

MMMMMMME – Of MT. Called this by the Rohirrim. = *Mundburg*

…hobbit:

MMMMMMMF – Of the Shire. eldest son of Balbo B. = *Mungo B*

…orc:

MMMMMMMG – Of C U. Killed in the battle over Frodo’s mithril-coat. = *Muzgash*

…hobbit:

MMMMMMMH – Of the Shire. Third child and only daughter of Milo. = *Myrtle B*

...and this concludes the *M*-session...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 27, 2007)

7MH Mouth of Sauron, 7MD Mumakil and I can't quite remember any others.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 27, 2007)

Well done, NR!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 29, 2007)

M7A is Mount Taras, M7C is Mugwort, M7E is Mundburg, M7F is Mungo B., M7G is Muzgash, and M7H is Myrtle B.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 30, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…mount:

NA – The White Horse of Orome. = *Nahar*

…dwarf:

NB – King of Durin’s Folk and KD 1980-1. He was slain by the Balrog. = *Nain I*

…dwarf:

NC – King of DF in Ered Mithrin. = *Nain II*

…dwarf:

ND – Of the House of Durin, son of Gror and father of Dain Ironfoot. = *Nain*

…piece of land:

NE – Btwn Celebrant and the Anduin. = *Naith of Lorien*

…dwarf:

NF – Of Erebor. Went to KD with Balin in 2989 – slain defending Durin’s Bridge in the 2nd Hall. = *Nali*

…non-denomination:

NG – Of Sauron – as not to say his name. = *Nameless One*

…non-denomination:

NH – Of Mordor – as not to say its name. = *Nameless Land*

…none-denomination:

NI – Of the Morgul entrance. = *Nameless Pass*

…name:

NJ - Personal of Mandos. = *Namo*

…valley:

NK – Of Saruman in Elvish. = *Nan Curunir*

…specific grouping:

NL – Of elves. Quenya. Those who turned back. Led by Lenwe. = *Nandor*

…name:

NM – In Sindarin, of the Valley of the Dark Streams. In dwarfish called Azanulbizar. = *Nanduhirion*

…name:

NN – In Sindarin. Of the Valley of dreadful death. At the feet of Ered Gorgoroth. = *Nan Dungortheb*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 30, 2007)

NA is Nahar, NB is Nain I, NC is Nain II, ND is Nain, NE is Naith of Lorien, NF is Nali, NG is Nameless One, NH is Nameless Land, NI is Nameless Pass, NJ is Namo, NK is Nan Curunir, NL is Nandor, NM is Nanduhirion, and NN is Nan Dungortheb.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 31, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…greenery:

NO – Sind. Valley of Star-dusk. Forest in East Beleriand. = *Nan Elmoth*

…name:

NP – Quenya. Valley of the Willows. = *Nan-tasarion*

…name:

NQ – Sind. Valley Willowy. Land in Beleriand around the confluence of Narog and Sirion. = *Nan-tathren*

…dwarf:

NR – Companion of Thror in his wanderings. Was used as a msgr by the Orcs of KD to tell the dwarves of the murder of Thror. = *Nar*

…name:

NS – Another for Firith. = *Narboleth*

…name:

NT – Of one of the Towers of the Teeth = *Narchost*

…beacon tower hill:

NU – The third of the Norhtern ones of Gondor. = *Nardol*

…realm:

NV – The Noldorin kingdom of Finrod in West Beleriand and the underground halls which were its chief fortress and palace. = *Nargothrond*

…man:

NW – Dun. 17th King of Gdr. = *Narmacil I*

…man:

NX – Dun. 29th King of Gdr. = *Narmacil II*

…watercourse:

NY – One of the great rivers of Beleriand, flowing S from its source in Eithel Ivrin = *Narog*

…piece of hardware:

NZ – The mighty sword of Elendil forged by Telchar of Nogrod in the 1st Age. The shards were kept by the decendants as an heirloom until it was reforged in time for the WR. = *Narsil*


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 31, 2007)

NO is Nan Elmoth. NV is Nargothrond. NY in Narog. NZ is Narsil.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jul 31, 2007)

NP is Nan-tasarion, NQ is Nan-tathren, NR is Nar, NS is Narboleth, NT is Narchost, NU is Nardol, NW is Narmacil I, and NX is Narmacil II.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 31, 2007)

Well done, both of u!  U may continue.
…dwarf:

NNA – Maker of the West Gate. = *Narvi*

…trinket:

NNB – The 3rd One. = *Narya*

…necklace:

NNC – Made for Finrod of the Dwarves of Ered Luin. = *Nauglamir*

…name:

NND – Sind. Stunted ppl. = *Naugrim*

…name:

NNE – Of the Ring-Wraiths in the Black Speech. = *Nazgul*

…name:

NNF – Summoner of the Dead. Of Sauron’s. = *Necromancer*

…village:

NNG – In the Westfarthing. Located on the Water N of Rushock Bog. = *Needlehole*

…insect:

NNH – Sam’s name of the noisy insects of the Midgewater Marshes. = *Neekerbreekers*

…name:

NNI – Sind. One who is deprived or Wronged. The first of the pseudonyms of Turin. = *Neithan*

…greenery:

NNJ – Forest of Beleriand, bounded by Esgalduin, Sirion and Nan Dungortheb. = *Neldoreth*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 1, 2007)

NNA is Narvi, NNB is Narya, NNC is Nauglamir, NND is Naugrim, NNE is Nazgul, NNF is Necromancer, NNH is Neekerbreekers, NNI is Neithan, and NNJ is Neldoreth.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 1, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…skyobject:

NNK – One of the stars wrought by Varda in preparation of the Awakening of the Elves. = *Nenar*
…name:

NNL – Given Dimrost at the Nienor’s premonitory shuddering. = *Nen Gerith*

…water:

NNM – A long pale lake on Anduin which N entrance was the Argonath. = *Nen Hithoel*

…watercourse:

NNN – Of West Beleriand, flowing S to Belegaer. = *Nenning*

…water:

NNO – Sind. Lake of Twilight. Located in Arnor – N of the Shire. On its shores was built Annuminas.= *Nenuial*

…trinket:

NNP – The Second of the Three. = *Nenya*

…elf:

NNQ – Nold. Daughter of Mahtan. Married Feänor. = *Nerdanel*

…spirit:

NNR – Ainu. One of the least of the Queens of the Valar. Sister of Orome. = *Nessa*

…area:

NNS – In the 1st and 2nd Ages the area of the far S Arda not lit by the Sun and Moon. = *Nether Darkness*

…coastline:

NNT – Of Beleriand. At first incl the Falas but later referring only to the land W of Ered Lomin btwn Drengist and Mt Taras. = *Nevrast*

…name:

NNU – Of the Fourth Age. Called this by Gandalf at the end of th Third. = * New Age*

…village:

NNV – In Buckland. N of Crickhollow. = *Newbury*

…time:

NNW – The calendar adopted by the Reunited Kingdoms under King Elessar in TA 3021. = *New Reckoning*

…construction:


NNX – Was joking called Sharkey’s End. = *New Row*

…spirit:

NNY – Ainu. Sister of Mandos and Lorien.= *Nienna*

…woman:

NNZ – Adan of the 3rd House. Daughter of Hurin and Morwen. = *Nienor*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 2, 2007)

NNK is Nenar NNL is Nen Gerith, NNM is Nen Hithoel, NNN is Nenning, NNO is Nenuial NNP is Nenya NNQ is Nerdanel, NNR is Nessa, NNT is Nevrast, NNU is New Age, NNW is New Reckoning, NNX is New Row NNY is Nienna, and NNZ is Nienor.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 2, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.

…name:

NNNA – Of Men – referring to their not liking darkness. = *Night fearers*

…greenery:

NNNB – Birchwoods in Arvenien = *Nimbrethil*

…elf:

NNNC – Sind. of Doriath, kinswoman of Celeborn. = Nimloth

…greenery:

NNND – The White Tree of Numenor. = Nimloth

…stone:

NNNE – A great pearl, the size of a dove’s egg found by the Falathrim off the Isle of Balar. = *Nimphelos*

…watercourse:

NNNF – Shallow stream flowing from the Misty Mtns into the Silverlode. = *Nimrodel*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 2, 2007)

NNNA is Night fearers, NNNB is Nimbrethil, NNNC is Nimloth, NNND is Nimloth, NNNE is Nimphelos, and NNNF is Nimrodel.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 3, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…elf:

NNNG – Of Lorien. Lover of Amroth. = *Nimrodel*

…area:

NNNH – Marshes E of Anduin and S of Emyn Muil. = *Nindalf*

…friends:

NNNI – Specifically numbered fellow travellers = *Nine Companions*

…group of mounted men:

NNNJ – Specifically numbered = *Nine Riders*

…trinkets:

NNNK – Specifically numbered = *Nine Rings of Men*

…foot-travellers:

NNNL – Specifically numbered. = *Nine Walkers*

…woman:

NNNM – Name given Nienor when Turin found her, dumb and witless, at haudh-en-elleth. = *Niniel*

…greenery:

NNNN – A small flower with a slender stem found in Neldoreth and Lorien. In the former it was white and in the latter it was white and pale green. = *Niphredil*

…battle:

NNNO – Of Tears Unnumbered. The 5th and most disastrous of the battles of Wars of Beleriand. = *Nirnaeth Arnoediad*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 3, 2007)

NNNG is Nimrodel NNNH is Nindalf, NNNI is the Nine, NNNJ is the Nine NNNK is the Nine Rings of Men, NNNL is the Nine Walkers, NNNM is Niniel, NNNN is Niphredil, and NNNO is Nirnaeth Arnoediad.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 3, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.

…area:

NNNP – The narrow strip of woodland west of Sirion incl within the Girdle of Melian. = *Nivrim*

…family:

NNNQ – Of working-class hobbits of the Shire. At the time of WR old **** lived in Bywater and frequented the Ivy Bush. = *Noakes*

…hobbit:

NNNR – Of Bree. Servant at the Prancing Pony. = *Nob*

…village:

NNNS – In the Westfarthing. = *Nobottle*

…group of dwarves:

NNNT – Which lived in Beleriand. Exiled. = *Noegyth Nibin*

…city:

NNNU – Of the Dwarves in the First Age, located in Ered Luin S of Mount Dolmed. = *Nogrod*

…elves:

NNNV - Quenya. Knowledgable. = *Noldor*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 3, 2007)

NNNP is Nivrim, NNNQ is Noakes, NNNR is Nob, NNNT is Noegyth Nibin, NNNU is Nogrod, and NNNV is Noldor.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 3, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…name:

NNNW – Given to Finrod by the Edain whom he instructed. = *Nom*

...name:

NNNX – Of the Brown Lands. = *Nomanlands*

…dwarf:

NNNY – Of the House of Durin. One of the Members of Thorin & Co. = *Nori*

…area:

NNNZ – A northern land of ME in the First Age. = *Norland*

…range:

NNNNA – High hills in Arnor about 150 mls NE of the Shire. = *North Downs*

…name:

NNNNB – Of Eriador for Boromir – phs even all lands N of Rhn = *Northerlands*

…force:

NNNNC – One of the two armies of Gdr in the days of its greatest power. = *Northern Army of Gdr*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 8, 2007)

NNNW is Nom or Nomin NNNX is Noman-lands(?) NNNY is Nori, NNNZ is Norland(?), N4A is North Downs and N4B is North Lands.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 8, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 9, 2007)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 9, 2007)

Is 3NI Northfarthing? and 3NF Numenoreans?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 9, 2007)

Well done, NR! correct on 4NI!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 9, 2007)

I think I've figured some out.
NNNND could be Northern Border. NNNNE could be Northern Kingdom. NNNNF would be Northern Line. NNNNJ could be North Gate. NNNNK could be North lands.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 10, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 10, 2007)

N4D is Northern Fences and N4M is Northmen, but I have no clue about the others. Sorry.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 10, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 11, 2007)

…border:

NNNND – Directionary such of Lorien = *Northern Fences*

…name:

NNNNE – Directionary of Arnor. = *Northern Kingdom*

…decendants

NNNNF – Directionarally named group of individuals. = *Northern Line*

…name:

NNNNG – Directionarally named realm and Legolas’ father's. = *Northern Mirkwood*

…area:

NNNNH – Directionary named area near the Misty Mtns and Ered Mithrin. = *Northern Waste*

…area:

NNNNI – Of the Shire. “Up on the compass” = *Northfarthing*

…name:

NNNNJ – Directional name of the Buckland Gate. = *North Gate*

…name:

NNNNK – A vague term for the lands above Beleriand which incl. Ardgalen, Ered Engrin and probably Hithlum. = *Northlands*

…area:

NNNNL – Directionally named area around Rauros. = *North March*

...folk:

NNNNM – Men related to the Rohirrim and the Edain. Originally they came from the upper part of Rhovanion. = *Northmen*

…area:

NNNNN – In the Northfarthing. Where Halfast saw an Ent in 3001. = *North Moors*

…way:

NNNNO – Running from below Tharbad to Fornost, crossing the Great East Road at Bree. = *North-South Road*

…way:

NNNNP – Of Portage leading from the southern end of Nen Hithoel to the foot of Rauros. = *North Stair*

…branch:

NNNNQ – Of the Took Family. Decendants of Bandobras Took. = *North Tooks*

…domicile:

NNNNR – The Caverns of Narog named thus by the Noegyth Nibin. = *Nulukkizdin*

…address:

NNNNS – Of the Gamgees in time of WR. = *Number 3 Bagshot Row*

…realm:

NNNNT – The rich and powerful kingdom of the Dunedain in the Second Age. = *Numenor*

…name:

NNNNU – Of the Adunaic. = *Numenorean Speech*

…folk:

NNNNV – Of NNNNT = *Numenoreans*

…area:

NNNNW – In SW Mordor which provided food for the armies of Mordor. = *Nurn*

…water:

NNNNX – Bitter inland sea in southern Mordor. = *Nurnen*

…severing:

NNNNY – The Hiding of Valinor. = *Natale Valinoreva*

...and this concludes the *N*-session...


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 11, 2007)

N4N is North Moors N4O is North-South Road, N4P is North Stair, N4Q is North Tooks, N4R is Nulukkizdin N4S is Number 3 Bagshot Row, N4T is Numenor, N4U is Numenorean Speech or Tongue, N4V is Numenoreans, N4W is Nurn, N4X is Nurnen, and N4Y is Nurtale Valinoreva.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 11, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 11, 2007)

So can you give me the rest of the N answers, please? Cos I really don't know them.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 11, 2007)

Indeed, Af! U may continue.

…village:

OA – In the Northfarthing. = *Oatbarton*

…inswearing:

OB – Done by Eorl the Young to Cirion the Steward of Gdr in TA 2510. Assistance in return for the gift of Calenardhon. = *Oath of Eorl*

…inswearing:

OC – Done by Feanor at the beginning of the Revolt of the Noldor. = *Oath of Feanor*

…hobbit:

OD – Of the Shire. Son of Bodo P and Linda Baggins. = *Odo Proudfoot*

…hobbit:

OE – Of the Shire. Fredegar’s father. = *Odovacar Bolger*

…story:

OF – Describing the history of the Rings of Power. = *Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age*

…assistant:

OG – Esquire of Isildur. = *Ohtar*
…dwarf:

OH – King of Durin’s Folk in Ered Mithrin. = *Oin*

…dwarf:

OI – Of the House of Durin. Elder son of Groin. = *Oin*

…name:

OJ – Quenya. Ever Snow-white. = *Oiolosse*

…area:

OK – Region of northern Araman near Helcaraxe. = *Oiomure*

…family:

OL – Of hobbits. Originally living in the Marish. Decended from Bucca it appears. = *Oldbuck*

…greenery:

OM – Between Buckland and the Barrow Downs. = *Old Forest*

…route:

ON – Leading E from the High Pass and, crossing Anduin at the Old Ford, going thru Mirkwood S of the Mountains. = *Old Forest Road*

…production facility:

OO – Granary on W side of the Hobbiton Road N of the Water. = *Old Grange*

…building:

OP – Large building in MT in Rath Celerdain. During WR the few boys remaining in the city stayed there. = *Old Guest House*

…tree:

OQ – Evilly magic. = *Old Man Willow*

…produce:

OR – A variant of pipe-weed named after Tobold Hornblower. = *Old Toby*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the answers. I was going to say Northern Mirkwood but it seemed too obvious. OB is Oath of Eorl OC is Oath of Feanor, OD is Odo, OF is Of the Rings of Power(?), OG is Ohtar, OH is Oin, OI is Oin, OJ is Oiolosse, OK is Oiomure, and OL is Oldbuck.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 13, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 15, 2007)

OM is the Old Forest, ON is the Old Road, OO is the Old Grange, OP is the Old Guest House, OQ is Old Man Willow, and OR is Old Man Willow.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 15, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 15, 2007)

OR is Old Toby.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 16, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…denomination:

OS – Age-derived. Of Gerontius. = *Old Took*

…produce:

OT – A Strong red hobbit wine made in the Southfarthing. = *Old Winyards*

…monsters:

OU – Used by the Haradrim as beasts of war. = *Oliphaunts*

…folk:

OV – Black speech. Troll-people. = *Olog-Hai*

…hobbit:

OW – Of the Shire. Son of Odo Proudfoot = *Olo Proudfoot*

…name:

OX – Of Gandalf’s in his youth in the West that is forgotten. = *Olorin*

…greenery:

OY – Quenya. Growing things with roots in the ground. = *Olvar*

…elf:

OZ – Elda of the Tereri. Brother of Elwe = *Olwe*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 16, 2007)

OS is The Old Took OT is Old Winyards, OU is Oliphaunt, OW is Olo Proudfoot, OX is Olorin, OY is Olvar, and OZ is Olwe.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 16, 2007)

Well done, Af!  U may continue.

…man:

OOA – Dun. 31st King of Gdr = *Ondoher*

…name:

OOB – Quenya. Rock-song. The original name of Gondolin. = *Ondolinde*

…name:

OOC – Numbered of Iluvatar = *the One*

…name:

OOD – Numbered of Sauron’s obsession. = *The One Ring*

…name:

OOE – In Sind. of the Ents = *Onodrim*


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 16, 2007)

Is OOD the One Ring?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 21, 2007)

OOA is Ondoher, OOB is Ondolinde, OOC is the One, and OOE is Onodrim.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 21, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.

…time:

OOF – The First Hour of the Two Trees. = *Opening Hour*

…name:

OOG – Mannish of Bombadil = *Orald*

…name:

OOH – Of Aranya = *Oranor*

…name:

OOI – Of Valanya = *Orbelain*

…piece of hardware:

OOJ – Of Thorin Oakenshield. = *Orcrist*

…folk:

OOK – The chief troops of the Enemy. = *Orcs*


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 21, 2007)

OOJ is Orcrist.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 22, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 22, 2007)

OOK is Orcs, duh. Don't know why I didn't catch that before.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 23, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 23, 2007)

OOF is Opening Hour and OOG is Orald.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 23, 2007)

Well done, Af!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm gonna need clues or something coz I have no idea what the last two are.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 24, 2007)

(well, af, i gave u them this time, hope the next ones along the same lines will prove easier)


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 24, 2007)

OOQ is Ori.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 25, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm guessing that OOL is a gate, but since I don't have the Fall of Gondolin with me I'll say Orfalch Echor so I don't have to leave it blank. OOP is Orgulas Brandybuck and OOS is Orkish. I don't know the names, sorry.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 25, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 26, 2007)

OOT is Ormal, OOV is Ornendil, OOW is Orocarni, OOX is Orodreth, OOY is Orodreth, and OOZ is Orodruin.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 26, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 27, 2007)

…hindrance:

OOL – The last barrier on the main entrance to Gondolin = *Orfalch Echor*

…name:

OOM – Sind. Day-tree. Aldea. = *Orgaladh*

…name:

OON – Sind. Day-trees. Alduya. = *Orgaladhad*

…name:

OOO – Sind Day-stars. Elenya. = *Orgilion*

…hobbit:

OOP – Of the Shire. Youngest child of Marmadoc = *Orgulas Brandybuck*

…dwarf:

OOQ – Of the House of Durin, member of Thorin & Co. = *Ori*

…name:

OOR – Sind. Day-moon. Isilya. = *Orithil*

…speech

OOS – Specific of the Main Troops of the Enemy. = *Orkish*

…lighting device:

OOT – The southern of the Two Lamps of Valar = *Ormal*

…name:

OOU – Sind. Day-heaven. Menelya = *Ormenel*

…man:

OOV – Dun of Gdr. Son of King Eldacar. = *Ornendil*

…range:

OOW – Quenya. Red Mtns. Of the First Age located in the E ME – east of Helcar. = *Orocarni*

…elf:

OOX – Noldo. Second son of Finarfin = *Orodreth*

…man:

OOY – Dun. 16th Rlg Std of Gondor. = *Orodreth*

…peak:

OOZ – Sind. Mtn of Red flame = *Orodruin*

…greenery:

OOOA – Rowan tree of Fangorn, cut down by Ors of Isengard at the end of WR = *Orofarnë*

…spirit:

OOOB – Quenya. Hornblower. Ainu, One of the Lords of the Valar and of the Aratar. = *Orome*

…peak:

OOOC – Quenya. Last Mtn. Hill in W Numenor. Near Andunie = *Oromet*

…elf:

OOOD – Silvan, of Lorien – brother of Haldir. = *Orophin*

…spire:

OOOE – Sind. Forked Height. Of Isengard. = *Orthanc*

…city:

OOOF – Sind. Citadel of the Stars. = *Osgiliath*

…spirit:

OOOG – Ainu, one of the Maiar of Ulmo. = *Osse*

…area:

OOOH – Of Beleriand – bounded by Ered Luin and the Rivers Ascar, Gelion and adurant. = *Ossiriand*

…city:

OOOI – Of the Gwaith-i-Mirdain. = *Ost-in-Edhil*

…man:

OOOJ – Quenya. Fortress-lord. Dun. 7th King of Gdr. = *Ostopher*

…hobbit:

OOOK – Of the Shire. son of Longo and Camelia. = *Otho Sackville-Baggins*

…name:

OOOL – In Westron. Also called the Dark Gate. = *Outer Gate*

…body of water:

OOOM – In opposition of the Inner Seas. = *Outer Sea*

…area:

OOON – The fiefs of Gdr at the time of WR coastal lands lying along the Bay of Belfalas S and W of Anorien = *Outlands*

…term:

OOOO – Hobbits who did not live in the Shire. = *Outsiders*

…wetlands:

OOOP – In the Southfarthing S of the lower Shirebourn. = *Overbourn Marshes*

…village:

OOOQ – In the Westfarthing N of Hobbiton Hill = *Overhill*

...and this concludes the *O*-session...


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay, here's the ones I know. OOOB is Orome, OOOC is Oromet, OOOD is Orophin, OOOE is Orthanc, and OOOF is Osgiliath.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 27, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Aug 29, 2007)

OOOG is Osse, OOOH is Ossiriand, OOOI is Ost-in-Edhil, OOOJ is Ostoher, OOOK is Otho Sackville-Baggins, OOOL is Outer Gate, OOOM is Outer Sea, OOON is Outlands, and OOOO is Outsiders.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 29, 2007)

well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 30, 2007)

OOR - Orithil
OON - Orgaladhad
OOO - Orgilion
OOM - Orgaladh
OOU - Ormenel
OOOA - Orofarnë
OOOP - Overbourn Marshes 
OOOQ - Overhill 

Took me a while to figure out the game, but this is fun! Long may it continue, Grey_Wolf!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 30, 2007)

Well done, Starflower!  U may continue.

And Welcome indeed! Always a pleasure to have new players come and play the game.

…hobbit:

PA – Of the Shire. Son of Adalgrim and father of Peregrin. = *Paladin*

…man:

PB – Quenya. Far-sighted. Dun. 21st King of Num. = *Palantir, Tar-*

…communications devices:

PC – Quenya. Far-seer. = *Palantiri*

…hobbit:

PD – Of the Shire. 2nd Child of Balbo. = *Pansy Bolger*

…green area:

PE – Fair lawn running from Nen Hithoel to slopes of Amon Hen. = Parth Galen

…area:

PF – Behind Bagshot Row. Site of the Farewell Party. = *Party Field*

…greenery:

PG – Wantonly cut down by Saruman’s goons and a Mallorn replanted in its place after WR. = *Party Tree*


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 30, 2007)

PA is Paladin. PB is Palantir. PC is palantiri. PE is Parth Gelion. PF is Party Field. PG is the Party Tree.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 31, 2007)

Well done,Starbrow! U may continue.

…route:

PH – Travelled by Aragorn and Co to get ot the sea and the capture of the ships
= *Paths of the Dead*

…time:

PI – The 3 ages of Melkor’s chaining. = *Peace of Arda*

…hobbit:

PJ – Of the Shire. Eldest child of Paladin Took. = *Pearl*

…port:

PK – Chief port of Gondor. = *Pelargir*

…area:

PL – Fenced in by Rammas Echor. = *Pelennor*

…man:

PM – Dun of the House of Hurin. Std of Gdr from before 1944 to his death. = *Pelendur*

…range:

PN – Quenya, Fenced heights. The great mtn chain of Aman – running in a long crescent eastward from Ekkaia and forming the boundaries of Valinor in the N, E and S. = *Pelori*


----------



## Starflower (Aug 31, 2007)

PH- Paths of the Dead
PJ - Pearl
PJ (2)- Pelargir - a hitch in the numbering there 
PK - Pelennor Fields
PL - Pelendur
PM - Pelori

but can't figure out the 3 ages of Melkor's Chaining...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 31, 2007)

Well done, SF!  You may continue!

Thanks, I have corrected the numbering.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 31, 2007)

Peace of Arda ... D'oh! Too simple, I was looking for something complicated and was trying to rack my brains for what it could possibly have been called! 


 well done Grey_Wolf - deviously simple!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 31, 2007)

yw, Starflower! 

here comes the next batch...


----------



## Starflower (Aug 31, 2007)

PO - Peony
PP - People of Haleth ???
PS- Peredhil
PT- Peregrin Took

maybe someone else wants to puzzle at the other ones.. I need to give my brain a rest!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 31, 2007)

Well done, SF! U may continue.

Thanks again for joining the game!!


----------



## Starflower (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll come back in a while - maybe when you get to S , but for now - see you later


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Aug 31, 2007)

P - R might take some time, SF! . U may continue.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 3, 2007)

PY is Phial (of Galadriel) and PX is Pharazon? Not sure really.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 3, 2007)

PU- Periannath
PW- Petty Dwarves


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 3, 2007)

Well done, NR & SF! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 3, 2007)

PQ - Perilous Journey
PR- People of the Stars
PV- Pervinca 

and
PZ - Pillars of the Kings

More!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 3, 2007)

Well done, SF!  U may continue.

…hobbit:

PO – Of the Shire. Youngest child of Posco Baggins. = *Peony*

…name:

PP – Possibly locational of the Haladin. = *People of Haleth*

…folk-name:

PQ – Of the Eldar pertaining to the crossing of Middle-Earth. = *People of the Great Journey*

…folk-name:

PR – Of the Eldar pertaining to their love of nightly sky objects. = *People of the Stars*

…name: 

PS – Sind. Half-eleven. Term for the brothers. = *Peredhil*

…hobbit:

PT – Of the Shire. the 32nd Thain and Counsellor of the North-Kingdom. He was also a M o F o R. = *Peregrin Took*

…name:

PU – Of the hobbits in MT. = *Periannath*

…hobbit:

PV – Of the Shire. 3rd Daughter of Paladin = *Pervinca*

…group:

PW – The Westron name for Noegyth Nibin. = *Petty Dwarves*

…man:

PX – Dun, 24th King and last one of Numenor. = *Pharazon, Tar-*

…gift:

PY – To Frodo. Produces Illuminescence = *Phial (of Galadriel)*

…pair of monuments:

PZ – The Argonath in Westron. = *Pillars of the Kings*

…hobbit:

PPA – Of the Shire. Second Daughter of Paladin. = *Pimpernel*

…village:

PPB – In the Southfarthing in the Green Hill Country = *Pincup*

…series of elevations:

PPC – Sind. Slopes Green. In SW Gondor N of Anfalas. = *Pinnath Gelin*

…produce:

PPD – Especially like by the Hobbits – causes an addictive habit. = *Pipeweed*

…nickname:

PPE – Of Mr Took of he C o R. = *Pippin*

…hobbit:

PPF – Of the Shire. 5th Child of Sam. = *Pippin Gamgee*

…hobbit:

PPG – Of the Shire. Son of Ponto. = *Polo Baggins*

…hobbit:

PPH – Of the Shire. 3rd Child of Balbo. = *Ponto Baggins*

…hobbit:

PPI – Of the Shire. 1st Child of Posco. = *Ponto Baggins*

…water:

PPJ – Wide rounded gathering of water near the Water. = *The Pool of Bywater*

…part of a road:

PPK – Along the Hobbiton Road nead PPJ. = *Pool Side*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Sep 3, 2007)

PPA is Pervinca Took, PPC is Pinnath Gelin, PPD is pipeweed, PPE is Pippen or Pip, PPF is Pippen Gamgee, PPG is Polo Baggins, PPH is Ponto Baggins, and PPI is Ponto Baggins.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 3, 2007)

Well done, Af!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 3, 2007)

PPJ is the Pond.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 4, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 4, 2007)

PQ - hmmm... still stumps me. 

anyway:

PPA - Pimpernel
PPB - Pincup
PPK - Pool Side


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 4, 2007)

Well done, Starflower!  U may continue.

...hobbit:

PPL – Of the Shire. Daughter of Falco Chubb-Baggins = *Poppy Baggins Bolger*

…watercourse:

PPM – Flowing from S Ephel Duath into Anduin just above its delta. = *Poros*

…hobbit:

PPN – Of the Shire. 2nd son of Posco. = *Porto Baggins*

…hobbit:

PPO – Of the Shire. son of Polo = *Posco Baggins*

…title:

PPP – Head of the Messenger Service. = *Postmaster*

…term of the high spirits:

PPQ – The Valar authoritative Westron denomination. = *The Powers of Arda*

…inn:

PPR – Of Bree. = *The Prancing Pony*

…hobbit:

PPS – Of the Shire. 9th Child of Sam. = *Primrose Gamgee*

…hobbit:

PPT – Of the Shire. youngest child of Gorbadoc. = *Primula Brandybuck Baggins*

…hobbit:

PPU – Of the Shire. 2nd child of Polo. = *Prisca Baggins Bolger*

…hobbit-family:

PPV – A member of which had his extremely large lower extremities commented on during the Birthday Party.= *Proudfoot*

…hobbit-family:

PPW – Of which at least one branch lived in Stock. = *Puddifoot*

…group of statues:

PPX – On the road from Edoras to Dunharrow. = *Pukel-men*

...and this concludes the *P*-session...


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Sep 4, 2007)

PPL is Poppy Baggins Bolger, PPM is Poros, PPN is Porto Baggins, PPO is Posco Baggins, PPP is Postmaster, PPQ is Powers(?), PPR is the Prancing Pony, PPS is Primrose Gamgee, PPT is Primula Brandybuck Baggins, PPU is Prisca Baggins Bolger, PPV is Proudfoot, PPW is Puddifoot, and PPX is Pukel-men.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 4, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…village:

QA – In the Eastfarthing, near Scary. = *Quarry*

…group of spirits:

QB – Mayor Female ones. In Westron. = *Queens of the Valar*

…folk:

QC – Sind. The Speakers. = *Quendi*

...story :

QD – Quenya. History of the Silmarils. = *Quenta Silmarillion*

…speech:

QE – language of the Eldar of Valar. = *Quenya*

…name:

QF – Of Sauron’s torturer. An Inquiring one. = *The Questioner *

…job:

QG – Frodo’s. Place-specified. = *Quest of Mount Doom*

…job:

QH – Beren and Luthien’s. Product-specified. = *Quest for the Silmarils*

…name:

QI – Of Bregalad’s in Westron. = *Quickbeam*

…speedy mail:

QJ – Part of the Messneger Service. Lotho used it for his own pps during his brief control of the Shire. = *Quick Post*

...and this concludes the *Q*-session...


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 4, 2007)

Would QA be Quarry? QC is Quendi. QD is Quenta Silmarillion. QE is Quenya.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 5, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 5, 2007)

QB - queens of the Valar
QG - quest of Mount Doom ?
QH - Quest for the Silmarils
QI - Quickbeam


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 5, 2007)

Well done, Sf! U may continue. The *R*-session is being prepared.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 5, 2007)

Is QJ the Quick Post?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 6, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 6, 2007)

hmmm..

QF - could this be *The Questioner* ?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 6, 2007)

Well done, Sf! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 7, 2007)

RA is Radagast. RB is Radbug.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 8, 2007)

RF- Rána
RC - Ragna 
RG - Rangers of Ithilien


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Well done, Sf! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 9, 2007)

…wizard:

RA – One of the Istari. Master of Herb and Beast-lore. = *Radagast*

…orc:

RB – Of the Tower of Cirith Ungol. Was killed by Shagrat after refusing an order, had his eyes squeezed out.= *Radbug*

…man:

RC – Adan of the 1st House. One of 12 companions of Barahir. = *Radhruin*

…man:

RD – Adan of the 1st House. One of the last of the 12 companions of Barahir. = *Ragnor*

…elevation:

RE – Sind. Wall-end. Hill or hills in E Belerian. the E end of the Andram. = *Ramdal*

...sky object:

RF – Quenya – Wanderer. A Nold. name for the Moon. = *Rána*

…group of men:

RG – Soldiers of Gdr. Faramir was their Captain. = *Rangers of Ithilien*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Sep 9, 2007)

RC is Radhruin, RD is Ragnor, and RE is Ramdal.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 10, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 10, 2007)

…group of men:

RH – Those of the Dunedain of the N who guarded Eriador from Orcs. = *Rangers of the North*

…name:

RI – Generic Hobbit. Stay-at-home. For Hamfast. = *Ranugad*

…street:

RJ – Of the Lampwrights. On MT’s First Level. = *Rath Celerdain*

…street:

RK – Silent. The Main of the Hallows. = *Rath Dinen*

…watercoarse:

RL – Sind. Way-golden, goldenbed. Name given the river Ascar after the treasure taken from Doriath by the Dwarves of Nogrod was drowned in its depths. = *Rathloriel*

…waterfall:

RM – On the Anduin, S of Nen Hithoel. = *Rauros*

…elevation:

RN – Near Erebor at the end of the great southern spur of that mtn. = *Raven Hill*

….group of avians:

RO – Friendly with the Dwarves and spoke Westron. = *Ravens*

…name:

RP – In Westron of Cadeb-en-Aras. = *Ravines of Teiglin*

…signal:

RQ – Request for armed help. = *Red Arrow*

…collection of notes on the past:

RR – Written by Bilbo, Frodo and Sam and contained additions and notes by other hands. = *Red Book of Westmarch*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Sep 10, 2007)

RH is Rangers of the North, RJ is Rath Celerdain, RK is Rath Dinen, RL is Rathloriel, RM is the Rainy Stair, RQ is Red Arrow, and RR is Red Arrow.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 10, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 10, 2007)

RN could be Raven Hill. RO is ravens. RR is the Red Book of Westmarch.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 11, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…name:

RS – In Westron of Barazinbar. = *Redhorn*

…passageway: 

RT – The Company tried this but was baulked. = *Redhorn Pass*

…trinket:

RU – Westron for Narya. = *Red Ring*

…watercourse:

RV – Westron for Carnen. = *Redwater*

…hobbit:

RW – Of the Shire. Eldest son of Adelard. = *Reginard Took*

…area:

RX – Sind. Thorn, Holly. Dense forest of E Beleriand. = *Region*

…group of sky objects:

RY – The Pleiades in Sindarin. = *The Reunited Realm*

...realm:

RZ – The area ruled by Elessar and the Telcontari succeeding him. = *Remmirath*


----------



## Starflower (Sep 11, 2007)

RS - Redhorn
RT- Redhorn Pass
RU - Red Ring
RV- Redwater


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 11, 2007)

Well done, Starflower! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Sep 12, 2007)

RW is Reginard Took, RX is Region, RY is Remmirath, and RZ is the Reunited Realm(?).


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 12, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…domicile:

RRA – Of Radagast’s = *Rhosgobel*

…area:

RRB – General name for the lands btwn the Misty mtsn and the River Running. = *Rhovanion*

…area:

RRC – Region of Eriador and name of the Kingdom founded by one of the sons of King Earendu in TA 361.= *Rhudaur*

…area:

RRD – Its name given by the Dun of Gdr to the area E of this Sea. = *Rhun*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Sep 14, 2007)

RRA is Rhosgobel, RRB is Rhovanion, RRC is Rhudar, and RRD is Rhun.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 14, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 14, 2007)

RRH is Riddermark. RRI is riddles. I think RRE is Rian.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 15, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

(I figured u just made a slight mistake and Ive now corrected it. U meant to post RRF for Riddermark, right?)


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanx, Grey Wolf for fixing my mistake. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 17, 2007)

You're most welcome, Starbrow! U may continue.

…woman:

RRE – Adan of the 1st House. Daughter of Belegund. = *Rian*

…area:

RRF – Of King Theoden’s and now King Eomer. = *Riddermark*

…mystical figure:

RRG – Who captured Elves who strayed from Cuivienen. = *The Rider*

…troops:

RRH – General name for Theoden’s men. = *Riders of Rohan*

…questions:

RRI – Asked by Gollum to Bilbo. = *Riddle-game*

…peak:

RRJ – In the Northern Ered Nimrais upon which was built a beacon. = *Rimmon*

…trinket:

RRK – The specific kind that the One is. = *The Ring*

…piece of hardware:

RRL – Sind. Cold-star. Of Fingolfin’s. = *Ringil*

…text:

RRM – On the Trinket. = *Ring-Inscription*

…watercourse:

RRN – In Lamedon, Gondor. The largest tributary of the Mortond. = *Ringlo*

…trinketname:

RRO – Specific to the stone. Westron for Nenya. = *Ring of Adamant*

…trinket:

RRP – Given to this person by Finrod during Dagor Bragollach. = *Ring of Barahir*


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 17, 2007)

Is RRH the Riders of Rohan? I think RRJ is Rimmon. RRI is the Ring. RRM could be Ring Lore. RRN is Ringlo. RRO is Ring of Adamant. RRP is Ring of Barahir.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 18, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…name:

RRQ – In Westron of Mahanaxar = *Ring of Doom*

…name:

RRR – In Westron of Narya. Derived of one of the Four Substances. = *Ring of Fire*

…name:

RRS – In Westron of Vilya. Derived of its stone. = *Ring of Sapphire*

…groupname:

RRT – Of all the mighty Trinkets. = *Rings of Power*

…watercourse:

RRU – Of W Beleriand, flowing E thru the Taur-en-Faroth and plunging into the Narog at Nargothrond. = *Ringwil*

…name:

RRV – Of the Nazgul in Westron. = *Ringwraith*

…valley:

RRW – Of Elrond’s. = *Rivendell*

…name:

RRX – Watercourse derived. Of Goldberry. = *The River Daughter*

…watercourse:

RRY – Flowing from the Front Gate of Erebor to the Sea of Rhun. = *River Running*

…name:

RRZ – Mother of Goldberry. = *Riverwoman*

…watercourse:

RRRA – Flowing NW from W Dorthonion into Sirion which it joined in the Fen of Serech = *Rivil*

…pool:

RRRB – Springs in W Dorthonion. Source of RRRA = *Rivil's Well*

…avian:

RRRC – Son of Carc. = *Roac*

…hobbit:

RRRD – Of the Shire. 12th Child of Sam. = *Robin Gamgee*

…hobbit:

RRRE – Of the Shire. Living in Hobbiton he became a Shirriff before the WR because it was an easy job and when Lotho made his powergrab he became, unwillingly, a part of the First Eastfarthing Troop. = *Robin Smallburrow*


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 18, 2007)

RRR is Ring of Fire. RRS is Ring of Sapphire? RRT is Rings of Power. RRV is Ringwraith. RRW is Rivendell. RRY is River Running. RRZ is Riverwoman? RRRE is Robin Smallburrow?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 19, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Sep 19, 2007)

RRQ is Ring of Doom, RRU is Ringwil, RRRA is Rivil, RRRB is Rivil's Well, RRRC is Roac, and RRRD is Robin Gamgee.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 19, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…mount:

RRRF – Of Fingolfin’s. = *Rochallor*

…name:

RRRG – Other for Valanya. = *Rodyn*

…realm:

RRRH – Of Theoden’s. = *Rohan*

…mount:

RRRI – Of Aragorn’s. = *Roheryn*

…speech:

RRRJ – Of Eomer and his folk. = *Rohirric*

…folk:

RRRK – Descended from Eotheod. = *Rohirrim*


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 19, 2007)

RRRH is Rohan. RRRJ is Rohirric? RRRK is Rohirrim.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 20, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Sep 20, 2007)

RRRF is Rochallor and RRRI is Roheryn.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 20, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I can guess some. RRRM is Romendacil. RRRN is Romendacil II. RRRQ is Roper. RRRR is Rory (I think that's his nickname though). RRRV is Rose. RRRW is Rose. RRRRF is Rules. RRRRG is the Ruling Ring. RRRRH is the Ruling Stewards. RRRRI is Rumble. RRRRL is Rushy.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 21, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…man:

RRRM – Quenya. East-victor. Dun. 8th King of Gdr. = *Romendacil I*

…man:

RRRN – Dun. 19th King of Gdr. = *Romendacil II*

…city:

RRRO – Harbour and port in E Numenor. Centre for the Faithful after about SA 3100. = *Romenna*

…hobbitfamily:

RRRP – Descended from Andwine. = *Roper*

…name:

RRRQ – Of Hobson Gamgee. = *Roper Gamgee*

…hobbit:

RRRR – Of the Shire. Master of Buckland 2963-3008 = *Rorimac Brandybuck*

…hobbit:

RRRS – Of the Shire. Daughter of Ponto. = *Rosa Baggins Took*

…hobbit:

RRRT – Of the Shire. Daughter of Sigismund. = *Rosamunda Took Bolger*

…hobbit:

RRRU – Of the Shire. Youngest child of Holman the Greenhanded. = *Rose*

…hobbit:

RRRV – Of the Shire. 2nd D of Tolman. = *Rose Gamgee*

…hobbit:

RRRW – Of the Shire. 3rd Child of Sam. = *Rose Gamgee*

…name:

RRRX – Quenya. Foam-flower. Other for Vingilot. = *Rothinzil*

…hobbit:

RRRY – Of the Shire. Eldest child of Holman the greenhanded. = *Rowan Gammidge*

…man:

RRRZ – Of Bree. Fell casualty to fighting btwn Bree-ppl and Ferny and his men. = *Rowlie Appledore*

…hobbit:

RRRRA – Of the Shire. Wife of Fosco. = *Ruby Bolger Baggins*

…hobbit:

RRRRB – Of the Shire. 11th child of Sam. = *Ruby Gamgee*

…hobbit:

RRRRC – Of the Shire. He married Belba Baggins. = *Rudigar Bolger*

…hobbit:

RRRRD – Of the Shire. He married Asphodel Brandybuck. = *Rufus Burrows*

…group of spirit authorities:

RRRRE – The Good Ones. = *The Rulers of Arda*

…set of instructions:

RRRRF – Laws of the Shire. = *The Rules*

…name:

RRRRG – Of the Trinket. Pertains to its commanding quality over the other trinkets. = *The Ruling Ring*

…title:

RRRRH – Of the non-kingly titled men of Gondor – replacing the extint line of royalty. = *The Ruling Stewards*

…familyname:

RRRRI – Of a working class hobbit family. The widow looked after Hamfast when Sam got married. = *Rumble*
…elf:

RRRRJ – Nold. Of Tirion. A scholar and sage. = *Rumil*

…elf:

RRRRK – Silvan. Of Lorien. Brother of Haldir. = *Rumil*

…village:

RRRRL – In the Marish, on the Causeway. = *Rushey*

…familyname:

RRRRM – Of Men of Bree. = *Rushlight*

…soggy place:

RRRRN – In the Westfarthing on the Water, S of Needlehole. = *Rushock Bog*

...and this concludes the *R*-session


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Sep 24, 2007)

RRRO is Romenna, RRRS is Rosa Baggins Took, RRRT is Rosamunda Took Bolger, RRRU is Rose, RRRX is Rothinzil,RRRY is Rowan Gammidge, R4A is Ruby Bolger Baggins, R4B is Ruby Gamgee, R4C is Rudigar Bolger, R4D is Rufus Burrows, R4J and R4K are Rumil, and R4M is Rushlight.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 24, 2007)

Could RRRRE be the Rulers?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 25, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 25, 2007)

…hobbitfamily:

SA – Of the Shire. Probably Upper Class. = *Sackville*

…hobbitfamily:

SB – Founded by Otho. = *Sackville-Baggins*

…hobbit:

SC – Of the Shire. 2nd son of Gormadoc. = *Sadoc B*

…elf:

SD – Nand. elf living in Doriath, one of the Chief Councellors of Thingol. = *Saeros*

…man:

SE – Dun. 21st King of Numenor. = *Sakalthor, Ar-*

…spirit:

SF – Maia of the following of Ulmo. Maker of th Ulumuri. = *Salmar*

…hobbit:

SG – of the Shire. 3rd child of Sadoc. = *Salvia Bolger Brandybuck*

…group of rooms:

SH – Was reached by Sauron’s Road. Contained the Cracks of Doom. = *Sammath Naur*

…hobbit:

SI – Of the Shire. Youngest son of Hamfast. Gardener. = *Sam*

…hobbit:

SJ – Of the Shire. Son of Olo. = *Sancho Baggins*

…hobbitfamily:

SK – Of working-class from Bree. = *Sandheaver*

…hobbitfamily:

SL – One branch owned and operated the Hobbiton Mill before the WR. = *Sandyman*

…man:

SM – Qunya. Throng-cleaver. Dun. great-grandson of Castamir the Usurper. = *Sangahyando*

…hobbit:

SN – Of the Shire. 3rd Child of Gorbadoc. = *Saradas Brandybuck*

…crossing-place:

SO – Sind. Stone ford. On the Dwarf-road in E Beleriand. = *Sarn Athrad*

…crossing-place:

SP – On the Brandywine S of the Shire. = *Sarn Ford*

…crossing-place:

SQ – Sind. Stone spikes. Unnavigable rapids on the Anduin above the Argonath. = *San Gebir*

…name:

SR – One of the Istari. Turned traitor. = *Saruman*


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 25, 2007)

SA is Sackville. SB is Sackville-Baggins. SI is Sam!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 26, 2007)

Promised I'd be back when you reach S 


SH- Sammath Naur
SG- Salvia Brandybuck
SC- Sadoc
SF- Salmar


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Indeed u did. Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Sep 26, 2007)

SD is Saeros. Is SE Sakalthor?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 26, 2007)

SL is Sandyman. SO is San Ford. SQ is San Gerbir. SR is Saruman.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 27, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Sep 28, 2007)

SJ is Sancho Baggins, SK is Sandheaver, SM is Sangahyando, SN is Saradas Took, SO is Sarn Athrad, and SP is Sarn Ford.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Sep 30, 2007)

Well done, AF! You may continue.

…enemy:

SS – The instigator of War of the Ring. = *Sauron*

…route:

ST – Btwn Mt Doom and Barad-Dur. = *Sauron's Road*

…village:

SU – In the Eastfarthing. The site of quarries. = *Scary*

…reptile:

SV – Of the Ered Mithrin. Was slain by Fram. = *Scatha the Worm*

…symbol:

SW – Silver rod of the Lords of Andunie. = *Sceptre of Annuminas*

…list:

SX – Of *male* royalty of Numenor. Old word for rolled up paper. = *Scroll of Kings*

…name:

SY – Of the Teleri in Westron. Derived of their marine interests. = *Sea elves*

…name:

SZ – Of the royal Numenorians in Westron. Derived from their marine connection. = *Sea Kings*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Oct 2, 2007)

SS is Sauron, ST is Sauron's Road, SU is Scary, SV is Scatha the Worm, and SW is the Sceptre of Annuminas.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, you're going to have to give me a hint cos I don't know the last three.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 5, 2007)

Af! hope these additional clues will help.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Oct 5, 2007)

SX must be Scroll of something (kings, perhaps?), SY is Sea elves, and SZ is Sea Kings. At least I think that's right.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 5, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 6, 2007)

…water:

SSA – Great inland sea NE of Mordor. = *Sea of Rhun*

…chair:

SSB – Optical in Westron. = *Seat of Seeing*

…period:

SSC – Began after the Great Battle, the casting-out of Melkor and the destruction of Beleriand etc. = *The Second Age*

…period

SSD – The awakening of growing and mortal things, incl Men, from the Sleep of Yavanna at the first rising of the Moon and Sun. = *Second Spring of Arda*

…power:

SSE – Gandald was its servant. = *Secret Fire*

…communications devices:

SSF – The Palantiri in Westron = *The Seeing Stones*

…hobbit:

SSG – Of the Shire. Son of Saradas Brandybuck. = *Seredic Brandybuck*

…greenery:

SSH – Grows on the rocky summit of Amon Rudh. = *Seregon*

…name:

SSI – Quenya, Broideress. Given to Miriel, wife of Finwe. = *Serinde*

…watercourse:

SSJ – In Lebennin, Gdr, flowing into the Gilrain above Linhir. = *Serni*

…groupname:

SSK – A septet. Creation of Aule and was later blessed by Iluvatar. = *Seven Fathers of the Dwarves*

…number of entrances:

SSL – In the Orfalch Echor. = *Seven Gates*

…number of entrances:

SSM – In the levels of MT. = *Seven Gates*

…number of treasures:

SSN – Gathered around the First Dwarves. = *Seven Hoards*

…number of trinkets:

SSO – Given to the Dwarves. Later destroyed or recovered by the Enemy. = *Seven Rings*

…number of watercourses:

SSP – Major ones of Gondor. = *Seven Rivers*

…name:

SSQ – The six-pointed sky-objects that served as an emblem of Elendil and his heirs. = *Seven Stars*

…floor:

SSR – Of KD that contains the Chamber of Mazarbul etc. = *Seventh Level*


----------



## Starflower (Oct 6, 2007)

SSA – sea of Nurnen.
SSC – The Second Age
SSD – Spring of Arda
SSE – Secret Fire
SSF – The Seeing Stones
SSH – Seregon
SSK – Seven Fathers of the Dwarves


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 6, 2007)

Well done, Starflower!  U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Oct 6, 2007)

SSA is Sea of Rhun, SSB is Deat of Seeing, SSG is Seredic Brandybuck, SSI is Serinde, SSJ is Serni, SSL is Seven Gates, SSM is Seven Gates, SSN is Seven Hoards, SSO is Seven Rings, SSP is Seven Rivers, SSQ is Seven Stars, and SSR is Seventh Level.

Enjoy your trip, GW!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks & Well done, Af!  U may continue. 

…lights-off:

SSS – The Darkness of Morgoth. His prescence and the extent of his evil. = *Shadow*

…lights-off:

SST – The Unlight of Ungoliant. = *Shadow*

…lights-off:

SSU – The Darkness of Sauron. his prescence and the extent of his evil. = *Shadow*

…lights-off:

SSV – The evil that befell Numenor. = *Shadow*

…ligths-off:

SSW – The Influence or prescence of the Nazgul. = *Shadow*

…lights-off:

SSX – According to Gandalf, where the Balrog should return. = *Shadow*

…lights-off:

SSY – The Storm of Mordor, the Darkness covering Mordor, Gondor and Rohan in the days before the Siege of Gondor. = *Shadow*

…mount:

SSZ – Of Gandalf’s. Given to him by Theoden in 3018. = *Shadowfax*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 7, 2007)

SSZ is Shadowfax and that's all I remember from the top of my head.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm not sure about my answers, but this is what I found in my research. SSV is the shadow. SSW is the Shadows. SSX is the shadows. SSY is the creeping shadow?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 11, 2007)

Well done, NR & Starbrow!  U may continue.

(Im back from my fourday visit to Germany)


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 12, 2007)

…orc:

SSSA – Uruk, Captain of the Tower of CU. = *Shagrat*

…nickname:

SSSB – Of Saruman’s. = *Sharku* (Sharkey)

…mount:

SSSC – One of the ponies provided by Merry for the journey from Buckland to Imladris. = *Sharp-Ears*

…monster:

SSSD – Hiding in Cirith Ungol. = *Shelob*

…domicile:

SSSE – Of that monster. = *Shelob's Lair*

…denomination:

SSSF – Of the Ents in Westron. = *Shepherds of the Trees*

…denomination:

SSSG – Of the Rulers of Gondor when it reached its height of power. In Westron. = *Ship-Kings*

…country:

SSSH – Of the Hobbits. = *The Shire*


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 13, 2007)

SSSA is Shagrat. SSSB is Sharku. SSSC is Sharp Eyes. SSSD is Shelob. SSSE is Shelob's Lair. SSSF is Shepherds of the Trees. SSSG is Shipbuilders. SSSH is the Shire. 

I hope I got them all right.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 13, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…watercourse:

SSSI – In the Shire. Flowing from its course in the Green Hills south and then east to the Brandywine, which it entered south of Deephollow. = *Shirebourn*

…gathering:

SSSJ – Presided by the Thain. In times of need and emergency. = *Shire-moot*

…gathering:

SSSK – Up of armed Hobbits. = *Shire-muster*

…chronology:

SSSL – Of the Shire. = *Shire Reckoning*

…change:

SSSM – Of SSL so that the year got exactly 52 weeks. = *Shire-reform*

…domicile:

SSSN – For the temporarily expanded police of the Shire during Lotho’s and Saruman’s reign of terror. = *Shirrif-house*

…group of guardians:

SSSO – Another name for the Watch. = *Shirriffs*

…skyobject:

SSSP – Westron for the Valacirca. = *Sickle of the Valar*

…escape-route:

SSSQ – For Thror and Thrain from Smaug. = *Side Door*

…keeping-in:

SSSR – A period of nearly 400 years when Morgoth remained in his domicile closely watched by the Noldor. = *The Siege of Angmar*

…keeping-in:

SSSS – Of the citizen’s of MT. = *The Siege of Gondor*

…keeping-in:

SSST – The Final phase of the war btwn Sauron and the Last Alliance. Lasted 7 yrs. = *The Siege of Mordor*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Oct 14, 2007)

SSJ is Shire-moot, SSK is Shire-muster, SSL is Shire Reckoning, SSM is Shire-reform, SSN is Shirrif-house, SSO is Shirriffs, and SSP is Sickle of the Valar.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 14, 2007)

SSSI is Shirebourne. SSSQ is Side entrance. SSSS is the Siege of Minas Tirith. SSST is the Siege of Mordor?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 15, 2007)

Well done, AF & Starbrow! U may continue.

…hobbit:

SSSU – Of the Shire. Son of Hildibrand. = *Sigismond Took*

…pair of signallers:

SSSV – At the entrance of Tower of CU. = *Silent Watchers*

…substance:

SSSW – Used by Feanor to fashion his jewels. = *Silima*

…man:

SSSX – Dun of Num. Eldest child of Tar-Elendil. = *Silmarien*

…trio of stones:

SSSY – The three Jewels in Quenya. = *Silmarilli*

…greenery:

SSSZ – One of the names of Telparion. = *Silpion*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Oct 15, 2007)

SSU is Sigismond Took, SSV is Silent Watchers, SSX is Silmarien, SSY is Silmarils, and SSZ is Silpion.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 16, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.

…variant:

SSSSA – Other name for Wood-Elves or East-Elves. = *Silvan Elves*

…head-piece:

SSSSB – For Chief Royalty of Gondor. = *The Silver Crown*

…name:

SSSSC – In Westron of Celebrant. = *Silverlode*

…name:

SSSSD – In Westron of Zirak-zigil. = *Silvertine*

…greenery:

SSSSE – Rhn. Evermind. Small white flower that grew on the burial mounds of the Kings of Rohan. = *Simbelmyne*

…name:

SSSSF – Quenya, Grey Ones. Name given by the Noldor to the elves who didnt complete the Great Journey. = *Sindar*

…speech:

SSSSG – The language of SSSF. = *Sindarin*


----------



## Starflower (Oct 16, 2007)

SSSA- Silvan Elves
SSSB- the Silver Crown
SSSC- Silverlode
SSSD- Silvertine
SSSE - Simbelmyne
SSSF - Sindar
SSSG- Sindarin


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 16, 2007)

Well done, SF! U may continue.

…name:

SSSSH – The Quenya form of Elwe’s name in Beleriand. = *Singollo* (Sindacollo)

…watercourse:

SSSSI – Sind. Stream-gate. Flowing from its source near the West-Gate of KD. The ancient road from Ost-in-Edhil to KD ran along it. = *Sirannon*

…watercourse:

SSSSJ – The great river of Beleriand. = *Sirion*

…man: 

SSSSK – Dun. 11th King of Gdr. = *Siriondil*

…man:

SSSSL – Dun of Gdr. Father of King Earnil II. = *Siriondil*

…watercourse:

SSSSM – In Lebennin, Gdr. Flowing from its sources in Ered Nimrais S to Pelargil. = *Sirith*

…name:

SSSSN – In Westron of Fladrif. = *Skinbark*

…waste:

SSSSO – Result of the Desolation of the Morannon left by the Orcs. = *Slag-Hills*

…zombies:

SSSSP – Nightrest diprived inhabitants of the Dunharrow. = *Sleepless Dead*

…period:

SSSSQ – Btwn the destruction of the Lamps and the rising of the Moon and the Sun. = *Sleep of Yavanna*

…name:

SSSSR – Rhyming such which was given to Gollum by Sam. = *Slinker*

…familyname:

SSSSS – Of working-class hobbits of the Shire. At the time of WR at least one branch was living in Hobbiton. = *Smallburrow*

…reptile:

SSSST – Of Ered Mithrin. The greatest of his time. Ran the Dwarves off their hoard. = *Smaug*

…name:

SSSSU – What Gollum was called before. = *Smeagol* 

…domicile:

SSSSV – Of well-to-do hobbits. Bag End was one. = *Smials*


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 16, 2007)

SSSJ is Sirion. SSSM is Skinbark? SSSP is sleep? SSSQ is Slinker. SSST is Smeagol. SSSU is smial.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 17, 2007)

SSSH - Sindacollo


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 18, 2007)

SSSS - Smaug


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Oct 18, 2007)

SSSI is the Silverlode, SSSJ2 is Siriondil, SSSK is Siriondil, SSSL is Sirith, and SSSR is Smallburrow.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Apologises yet again for missing -I clue on this portion of the session. It has been rectified now, dear players.

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…orc:

SSSSW – Black Speech meaning Slave – name given lesser Orcs especially by Uruk-Hai. = *Snaga*

…orc:

SSSSX – Of Isengard. One of Ugluk’s band. He was slain by Eomer’s Eored. = *Snaga*

…orc:

SSSSY – Of the Tower of CU. One of the few survivors of the battle. = *Snaga*

...watercourse:

SSSSZ – In Rhn. Flowing from Dunharrow to Edoras. = *Snowbourn*

…mount:

SSSSSA – Meara. Of Theoden’s. Slain by the Lord of the Nazgul and his fall injured Theoden. = *Snowmane*

…burial place:

SSSSSB – Of SSSSSA. = *Snowmane's Howe*

…name:

SSSSSC – Varda. A transl. of the epithet Fanuilos. = *Snow-white*

…name:

SSSSSD – In Westron. Of Sauron – when he still resided in Mirkwood. = *The Sorceror of Dol Goldur*

…name:

SSSSSE – In Quenya, Lofty or Noble. Of the Head Eagle = *Sorontar*

…skyobject:

SSSSSF – Fashioned by Varda in preparation for the Awakening of the Elves. Phs the equivalent of Aquila. = *Soronúmë*

…group of elevations:

SSSSSG – Dreary, partly wooded such S of the Great East Road btwn Bree and the Mitheithel. = *South Downs*

…force:

SSSSSH – One of the two Armies of Gondor. The one who fought in Harad. = *Southern Army*

…produce:

SSSSSI – A variety of pipe-weed grown in the Southfarthing. = *Southern Star*

…area:

SSSSSJ – Of the Shire. = *Southfarthing*

…area:

SSSSSK – Of the eastern part of Gondor which lies S of the Morgulduin. Land of the Moon. = *South Ithilien*

…realm:

SSSSSL – Gondor in contrast to Arnor. = *South kingdom*

…way:

SSSSSM – Road in the Shire. Leading S from Bywater. The Cottons lived here at the time of WR. = *South Lane*

…produce:

SSSSSN – A variety of pipe-weed grown in Bree. = *Southlinch*

…way:

SSSSSO – One of the main ones of Gdr, running from MT to Pelargir. = *South Road*

…derogatory description:

SSSSSP – Name given the Eldar of Tol Eressaea by the King’s Men of Numenor in the days of their depravity. = *Spies of the Valar*

…period:

SSSSSQ – Of the Lamps of the Valar when they lived at Almaren and green things flourished in their first growth. = *Spring of Arda*

…dance:

SSSSSR – Tr. Hobb. War-Horse-Ring. A vigorous H. dance. The participants gathered in a circle and did a lot of leaping about. = *Springle-Ring*

…village:

SSSSSS – Of Men and hobbits in the Bree-land on the SE side of Bree Hill. = *Staddle*

…waterfall:

SSSSST – In the rushing water near the West-Gate – Next to a flight of stairs in the road from Eregion to KD. = *Stair Falls*

…ascent:

SSSSSU – Steep switchback road in Rhn, leading from Edoras to Dunharrow. = *Stair of the Hold*

…ascent:

SSSSSV – Leading from Imlad Morgul to CU. = *Stairs*

…village:

SSSSSW – In S Buckland. = *Standelf*

…period:

SSSSSX – Observed in Gdr before meals. The diners stood and looked towards the West, towards Mar-nu-Falmar and Aman. = *Standing Silence*

…peak:

SSSSSY – In Ered Nimrais. Overlooking the S end of Dunharrow. = *Starkhorn*

…name:

SSSSSZ – Of Morwen of Lossarnach. = *Steelsheen*


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 18, 2007)

SSSY is Snaga. SSSSA is Snowmane. SSSSB is Snowmane's Howe. SSSSD is Sorceror. SSSSH is southern army. SSSSI is Southern Star. SSSSJ is Southfarthing. SSSSL is South kingdom. SSSSO is South Road. SSSSQ is Spring of Arda. SSSSR is Springerle. 5S is Staddle.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 19, 2007)

SSSSF - Soronúmë
SSSSC- Snow-white?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 19, 2007)

this I had to actually dig out from Silmarillion itself! 
SSSSP - Spies of the Valar


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm guessin' that SSSW and SSSX are Snaga as well. SSSZ is Snowbourn, S4G is South Downs, S4H is South Gondor, S4M is South Lane, S4N is Southlinch, and S4T is Stair Falls.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 20, 2007)

SSSSV is stairs. SSSSX is the Standing Silence.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 21, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 22, 2007)

4SZ- Steelsheen


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 22, 2007)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 22, 2007)

SSSSK is South Ithilien. SSSSU is stair. SSSSY is Starkhorn.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…name:

SSSSSSA – In Westron of Fen Hollen. = *Steward’s Door*

…title:

SSSSSSB – In Westron of the Chief Officials of Gondor – Head of the King’s Council. = *Stewards of the House of Anarion*

…time:

SSSSSSC – A calendar made by Mardil in TA 2100. = *Steward's Reckoning*

…piece of hardware:

SSSSSSD – Long-bladed knife found by Bilbo in his adventure and then given to Frodo for his. = *Sting*

…name:

SSSSSSE – Odory derogatory such for Gollum – given him by Sam. = *Stinker*

…village:

SSSSSSF – In the N Marish. S of the Brandywine Bridge. = *Stock*

…watercourse:

SSSSSSG – In the Eastfarthing. Flowing from its source in the Woody End. = *Stockbrook*

…way:

SSSSSSH – In the Shire. Leaving the Great East Road. W of Bywater and running through the Green Hills. = *Stock Road*


----------



## Starflower (Oct 23, 2007)

5SD - Sting
5SE - Stinker


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 23, 2007)

5SB is stewards. 5SC is Steward's Reckoning.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 24, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 27, 2007)

SSR is the Siege of Angband.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 27, 2007)

First of all - I sincerely apologise for the mess up with the coding of the S's - which began with SSI. 

I have now corrected it so the current group is 6S - I will keep a tight reign from now on, promise.

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 29, 2007)

…group of beings:

SSSSSSI – Creatures of great size and strength living in the high passes of the northern Misty Mtsn. Named after their size. = *Stone-Giants*

…name:

SSSSSSJ – The Woses gave to MT. = *Stone Houses*

…name:

SSSSSSK – Of the comunications device of Gil-Galad’s fellow commander in the Alliance. His palantir in Westron, Isildur's father. = *Stone of Elendil*

…monument:

SSSSSSL – Where Aragorn resvorn the Dead into servive. = *Stone of Erech*

…monument:

SSSSSSM – Over Turin’s burial mound at Cabed Naeramarth. = *Stone of the Hapless*

…name:

SSSSSSN – What the Palantiri were called in Westron. = *The Stones*

…group of beings:

SSSSSSO – Bert, Tom and William Huggins were probably of this kind. = *Stone Trolls*

…depression:

SSSSSSP – Through Druadan Forest near the Rammas Echor to the quarries in Ered Nimrais = *Stonewain Valley*


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 29, 2007)

6SJ could be Stone City. 6SK is Stone of Minas Tirith? 6SL is Stone of Erech. 6SN is Stones of Seeing. 6SO is Stone Trolls. 6SP is Stonewain Valley.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Oct 30, 2007)

Is S6I Stone Trolls? S6K is Stone of Elendil (or of Emyn Beraid) and S6M is Stone of the Hapless.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…strain:

SSSSSSQ – Southernmost of the Hobbits. = *Stoors*

…denomination:

SSSSSSR – Of the dark weather that preceded the Siege of Gondor. = *Storm of Mordor*

…route:

SSSSSSS – The way which the Eldar sailed to Aman after it was removed from the Circles of the World. = *Straight Road*

…ascent:

SSSSSST – The first one on the ascent to Cirith Ungol from Imlad Morgul. = *Straight stair*

…name:

SSSSSSU – Given Men by the Eldar because of their immortality. = *Strangers*

…name:

SSSSSSV – Of Aragorn’s. In Bree. = *Strider*

…name:

SSSSSSW – Of the pony that bore Frodo from MT to the Shire after the WR. = *Strider*

…mount:

SSSSSSX – Pony of Rhn. Given to Merry by Theoden. = *Stybba*

…name:

SSSSSSY – Quenya. Breather, One of Wind. The Surname of Manwe. = *Sulimo*

…one of two:

SSSSSSZ – The younger, brighter and hotter of the two lamps of heaven created by the Valar after the poisoning of the Two Trees. = *The Sun*

…name:

SSSSSSSA – Belegaer in Westron. = *Sundering Seas*

…term:

SSSSSSSB – Shire-term referring to the southern lands of ME – roughly equivalent of Harad. = *Sunlands*

…name:

SSSSSSSC – Rohirric for Anorien. = *Sunlending*

…man: 

SSSSSSSD – Dun. 9th King of Numenor. = *Surion, Tar-*

…name:

SSSSSSSE – Surname of Donald and Keither (sorry the only I could come up with) refers to Harad. = *Sutherlands*

…name:

SSSSSSSF – Of the Shire in Hobittish. = *Suza*

…name:

SSSSSSSG – Of the Glanduin in Westron. = *Swanfleet*

…name:

SSSSSSSH – Skin-coloured derived of the Easterlings. In Westron. = *Swarthy Men*

…produce:

SSSSSSSI – Tobacco. Has taste-derived name. = *Sweet Galenas*


…name:

SSSSSSSJ – Of the Haradrim in Westron in the Shire. = *Swertings*

…mount:

SSSSSSSK – One of Merry’s ponys that was driven off in Bree and later recovered by Butterbur. = *Swish-tail*

…piece of hardware:

SSSSSSSL – In Westron – term of piece and who owned it at first. Isildur’s father. = *Sword of Elendil*

…piece of hardware:

SSSSSSSM – In Westron – term for SSSSSSSL when redone. = *The Sword That Was Broken*

...and this concludes the *S*-session...


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 30, 2007)

6SQ is Stoors. 6SR could be Storm of Mordor. 7S is the Straight Road. 6ST is Straight stair. 6SV is Strider. 6SX is Stybba. 6SZ is the Sun. 7SE is Sutherland. 7SH could be swarthy. 7SJ is Swertings. 7SL is Sword of Elendil. 7SM may be Sword of the West.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Oct 31, 2007)

S6U is Strangers, S6W is Strider, S6Y is Sulimo, S7A is Sundering Sea(?), S7B is Sunlands, S7C is Sunlending, S7D is Surion S7G is Swanfleet, S7I is sweet galenas or maybe sweet leaf, and S7K is Swish-tail.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done, AF!  U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 31, 2007)

…restingplace:

TA – In the trees of Lorien. = *Talan*

…area:

TB – Sind. Guarded Plain. The forested plain of the realm of Nargothrond. = *Talath Dirnen*

…area:

TC – Sind. Eastern Plain. The early name for the area later called Thargelion. = *Talath Rhunen*

…peak:

TD – The highest peak of the Pelori. = *Taniquetil*

…hobbit:

TE – Of the Shire. Wife of Largo Baggins. = *Tanta Hornblower Baggins*

…pre-name:

TF – Royal prefix of kings and ruling queens of Numenor who took their names in Quenya. = *Tar*

…entrance:

TG – Quenya. Royal gate. Also called Falastur. = *Tarannon*


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 31, 2007)

TF is Tar.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 1, 2007)

I think TA is talan.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Nov 2, 2007)

TB is Talath Dirnen, TC is Talath Rhunen, TD is Taniquetil, TE is Tanta Hornblower Baggins, and is TG Tarannon?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…man:

TH – Dun. 6th King of Arnor. = *Tarcil*

…man:

TI – Dun of Gdr. Brother of King Falastur. = *Tarciryan*

…group of elves:

TJ – The equivalent f Calaquendi – those of the Eldar who dwelt in Aman before the Poisoing of the Trees. = *Tareldar*

…man:

TK – Of Gdr. Cook for the 3rd comp of the Guards of the Citadel. = *Targon*

…name:

TL – Of Valanya. = *Tarion*

…projecting piece of land:

TM – A southern spur of the Ered Nirmrais. = *Tarlang's Neck*

…source:

TN – Of the wind of power that blew Earendil to Aman. = *Tarmenel*

…man:

TO – Quenya. Royal Rock. Dun. 7th King of Arnor. = *Tarondor*

…name:

TP – Quenya. Royal Fortress. Of Romendacil I. = *Tarostar*

…name:

TQ – Other Of the Willow Valley. Nan-Tathren. = *Tasarinan*

…name:

TR – Quenya. Forest black. Epithet applied by Fangorn the Ent to Fangorn Forest – phs part of the Forest’s long name. = *Tauremorna*

…name:

TS – Quenya. Forest-black-shadowed. see TR. = *Tauremornalome*

…greenery:

TT – Sind. Forest of the Great Fear aka Mirkwood. = *Taur-e-Ndaedelos*

…greenry:

TU – Sind. Forest of the Hunters. = *Taur-en-Faroth*

…greenery:

TV – Sind. Forest Btwn Rivers. = *Taur-im-Duinath*

…greenery

TW – Sind. Forest beneath night. = *Taur-nu-Fuin*

…name:

TX – Sind. Lord of the Forests. An epithet of Orome. = *Tauron*

…hobbit:

TY – Of the Shire. Was associated with Lotho during his take-over of the Shire. = *Ted Sandyman*

…watercourse:

TZ – Of W Beleriand. Flowing from sources in Ered Wethrin S and then E into Sirion. = *Teiglin*


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Nov 4, 2007)

TH is Tarcil, TI is Tarciryan, TJ is Tareldar, TK is Targon, TM is Tarlang's Neck, TN is Tarmenel, TO is Tarondor, TP is Tarostar, TQ is Tasarinan, TR is Taurelilomea(?), and is TS Taur-nu-Fuin?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Nov 6, 2007)

TT is Taur-e-Ndaedelos, TU is Taur-en-Faroth, TV is Taur-im-Duinath, TW is Taur-nu-Fuin, TX is Tauron, TY is Ted Sandyman, and TZ is Teiglin.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Well done, Af! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 6, 2007)

…dwarf:

TTA – The most renowned smith of Nogrod. = *Telchar*

…name:

TTB – Of the House of Elessar. = *Telcontar*

…man:

TTC – Dun. 15th King of Numenor. = *Telemmaite*

…man:

TTD – Dun. 26th King of Gdr. = *Telemnar*

…group of elves:

TTE – Quenya. Last, Hindmost.The 3rd and largest of the Three Kindred of the Eldar. = *Teleri*

…woman:

TTF – Dun. 10th Ruler of Numenor and 2nd Ruling Queen. = *Telperien*

...name:

TTG – Quenya. Silverfist. The original name of Celebrimbor. = *Telperinquar*

…greenery:

TTH – The elder of the Two Trees of Valinor. = *Telperion*

…name:

TTI – Of Menelmacar. = *Telumehtar*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 6, 2007)

TTH is Telperion and I'm gonna kill myself for not remembering TTG and TTA as well.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Well done, NR! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 6, 2007)

TTA is Telchar. TTB is Telcontar. TTC is Telemmaite. TTD is Telemnar. TTE is Teleri. TTF is Telperien. TTI is Telumendil.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…man:

TTJ – Quenya. Orion Umbar-victor. Dun. 28th King of Gdr. = *Telumehtar Umbardacil*

…constellation:

TTK – Quenya. Lover of the heavens. One of the constellations shaped by Varda in preparation for the Awakening of th Elves. = *Telumendil*

…place of worship:

TTL – Built by Sauron in Armenelos for the worship of Melkor. = *The Temple*

…system:

TTM – Of writing – first developed by Rumil and later reworked by Feanor. = *Tengwar*

…title:

TTN – The ruler of the Shire. = *Thain*

…name:

TTO – Epithet for Hurin. = *Thalion*

…watercourse:

TTP – Of Ossiriand. The 2nd most northerly of the tributaries of Gelion. = *Thalos*

…range:

TTQ – Sind. Oppression-mtn-group. The three-peaked mtn raised above Angband by Melkor. = *Thangorodrim*

…city:

TTR – In S Eriador. At the meeting of the Glanduin and Mitheithel. = *Tharbad*

…area:

TTS – Flat wooded area of E Beleriand btwn the River Gelion and Ered Luin. = *Thargelion*


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 7, 2007)

TTN is Thane. TTQ is Thangordrim. TTR is Tharbad. TTO is on the tip of my tongue. I'm sure I'll remember it when it's too late.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 8, 2007)

Is TTL Temple? For some reason I'm thinking the temple has a special name...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 8, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow & NR! U may continue.

NR, according to the guide im using its called the Temple, but perhaps it does have a special name, but not one the author of the guide had found out.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah it might just be me that thinks it has a name...I'm happy to stay with temple anyway lol.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 9, 2007)

oki - u may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Nov 9, 2007)

TTJ is Telumehtar, TTK is Telumendil, TTM is Tengwar, TTO is Thalion, TTP is Thalos, and TTS is Thargelion.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 10, 2007)

Well done, AF! U may continue.

…name:

TTT – Gandalf in Dwarfish. = *Tharkun*

…name:

TTU – Quenya. Abominable. Early one of Sauron. = *Thauron*

…man:

TTV – 16th King of Rhn. = *Thengel*

…man:

TTW – 17th King of Rhn. = *Theoden*

…man:

TTX – Only child of TTW. Slain in the First B o Fords of Isen. = *Theodred*

…woman:

TTY – Of Rhn. Youngest child of TTV. = *Theodwyn*

…name:

TTZ – Sind. Greycloak. Of Elwe’s. = *Thingol*

…period:

TTTA – Btwn the first downfall of Sauron, the death of Gil-Galad and the final riding of the Keepers of the Rings. = *Third Age*

…family-title:

TTTB – Those of the Edain led by Marach. = *The Third House of Men*


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 10, 2007)

Would TTU be Thu? TTW is Theoden. TTX is Theodred. TTY is Theodwyn. TTZ is Thingle.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 11, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Nov 11, 2007)

TTT is Tharkun, TTU is Thauron, TTV is Thengel, TTTA is The Second Age(?), and TTTB is The Third Host or House of Men.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi, AF. You probably mean the Third Age for TTTA, don't you?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Well done, AF & Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 12, 2007)

TTTL: Thorondor
TTTC: Theodrim? No idea where that came from
TTTH: Thorin
TTTG: Thrain? Or his father...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Well done, NR! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 12, 2007)

TTTG is Thorin I. TTTI could be Thorin Stonehelm. TTTM is Thorongil.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 13, 2007)

I suppose TTTJ could be Thorin and company.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 14, 2007)

Welld done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 20, 2007)

…group of decendants:

TTTC – Specific term for a group of Rohan Royals of which Eomer was the first. = *Third Line*

…music:

TTTD – The last part of the Ainulindae – conceived and uttered by Iluvatar alone. = *Third Theme*

…watercourse:

TTTE – Flowing into the Shirebourn near Willowbottom. = *Thistle Brook*

…familyname:

TTTF – Of men of Bree. = *Thistlewool*

…dwarf:

TTTG – KoDF. He led a large number of his folk from Erebor to Ered Mithrin. = *Thorin I*

…dwarf:

TTTH – KoDF in exile. Asked for help to reclaim Erebor from the Dragon. = *Thorin II*

…dwarf:

TTTI – KoDF in Erebor. After the df of Sauron he and Bard II of Dale routed an army of Easterlings besieging Erebor. = *Thorin III Stonehelm*

…dwarf and fellows:

TTTJ – Of a business concern and expedition (of which Bilbo was a part). The object being the recovering of the hoard kept under the vigilant eye of Smaug. = *Thorin and company*

…man:

TTTK – Sind. Eagle-sight. Dun. 22 Rlg Std of Gdr. = *Thorondir*

…noble bird:

TTTL – Lord of the Eagles of Crissaegrim. = *Thorondor*

…name:

TTTM – By which Aragorn was known in Gdr when he served Ecthelion II. = *Thorongil*

…name:

TTTN – Westron for Menegroth 

…dwarf:

TTTO – KoDF 1981-2190. Finder of Arkenstone. = *Thrain I*

…dwarf:

TTTP – KoDF 2790-2850. Lost an eye in the Battle of Azanulbizar. = *Thrain II*

…elf:

TTTQ – King of the Woodland Realm and father of Legolas. = *Thranduil*

…marking:

TTTR – On the Great East Road marking where the East, West and South-farthing met. = *Three-farthing Stone*

…denomination:

TTTS – In Westron of the Families of the Edain. = *Three Houses of Men*

…name:

TTTT – Of the trio comprised of Aragorn, Legolas and Gimli on their epic journey to save Merry and Pippin. = *Three Hunters*

…denomination:

TTTU – *Safeholders* (of the trinkets). In Westron of Galadriel, Elrond and Gandalf. = *Three Keepers*

…number:

TTTV – Of the Families of the Elves. = *Three Kindreds*

…number:

TTTW – Of trinkets. At first all elven but then one went to Gandalf. = *Three Rings*

…trio of peaks:

TTTX – Of Ered Nimrais = *Thrihyrne*


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 20, 2007)

TTTO is Thrain I. TTTP is Thrain II. TTTQ is Thranduil. TTTR is Three-farthing Stone. TTTT is Three Kindreds. TTTTU is Three Ringbearers. TTTW is Three Rings.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 24, 2007)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 25, 2007)

TTTY must be Throne of something or other. TTTZ is Thror.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 26, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 26, 2007)

TTTTA is the thrush.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 27, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm back!



TTTTB - Thuringwethil
TTTTH - Tintalle


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome back, Sf, and well done! U may continue.

…seat:

TTTY – Of Morgoth in the nethermost hall of Angband, a place of great dread. = *Throne of Morgoth*

…dwarf:

TTTZ – KoDF. Led his ppl from Ered Mithrin bcz of the danger of dragons. He and his ppl were driven from Erebor in 2770 by Smaug. = *Thror*


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 1, 2007)

TTTTC is Tighfield, I think. TTTTD is Tilion.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 2, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 8, 2007)

…bird:

TTTTA – Of Erebor and Dale were capable of understanding Westron. = *the Thrush*

…being:

TTTTB – Sind. Woman of secret shadow. A creature of evil, phs one of the corrupted Maiar. Msgr of Sauron in Tol-in Gaurhoth. = *Thuringwethil*

…village:

TTTTC – In the Shire where the Gamwiches, Gammidges and Ropers lived. = *Tighfield*

…spirit:

TTTTD – Quenya. Horned. Ainu, one of the Maiar of Orome. A lover of silver and of the silverlight of Telperion, he became the pilot of the Moon. = *Tilion*

…place:

TTTTE – Of Iluvatar. = *Timeless Halls*

…period:

TTTTF – Of the day near dawn when the stars faded. = *Tindome*

…name:

TTTTG – Quenya form of Tinueviel. = *Tindomerel*

…name:

TTTTH – Quenya. Kindler. One of the oldest names of Varda. = *Tintalle*

…name:

TTTTI – Sind. Twilight-Maiden. A poetic name for the Lomelinde. = *Tinuviel*

…city:

TTTTJ – Main one of Eldamar, built in the Calacirya on the hill of Tuna. = *Tirion the Fair*

…building:

TTTTK – The Sea-Ward Tower in Sindarin. = *Tirith Aear*

…hobbit:

TTTTL – Of the Shire. A resident of Longbottom and the first grow pipe-weed in the Shire. = *Toby Hornblower*

…hobbit:

TTTTM – Of the Shire. He married Lily Baggins. = *Togo Goodbody*

…rock in the water:

TTTTN – Sheer-sided mtn-island jutting out of the waters at the southern end of Nen Hithoel. = *Tol Brandir*

…rock in the water:

TTTTO – Quenya. Island Lonely. created by the upheavals of the destruction of the Lamps of 
the Valar. = *Tol Eressea*

…rock in the water:

TTTTP – Sind. Coastal Island. In the Bay of Belfalas – near Ethir Anduin. = *Tolfalas*

…rock in the water:

TTTTQ – Sind. green island. In the River Adurant in Ossiriand. Beren and Luthien dwelt here
after their return from the Houses of the Dead. = *Tol Galen*

…rock in the water:

TTTTR – Sind. Island-of-the-werewolves. Name given the place when it was controlled by 
Sauron. = *Tol-in-Gaurhoth*

…name:

TTTTS – Of hobbits. Version of Tom. = *Tolma*

…hobbit:

TTTTT – Of the Shire. A farmer of Bywater. Known as Farmer Cotton. = *Tolman Cotton*

…hobbit:

TTTTU – Of the Shire. Eldest son of Tolman Cotton. Known as Young to distinguish him 
from his father. = *Tolman (Tom) Cotton*

…hobbit:

TTTTV – Of the Shire. Youngest son of Samwise Gamgee. = *Tolman Gamgee*

…rock in the water:

TTTTW – Small island in Belegaer off the coast of Lindon. The center of it was the site of the Stone of the Hapless. = *Tol Morwen*

…rock in the water:

TTTTX – Fair. green island of the River Sirion. Finrod dwelt here when the Noldor first returned to ME. = *Tol Sirion*

…name:

TTTTY – Of the Troll of the Trollshaws, one of the three encountered by Thorin and Co. = *Tom*

…magical man:

TTTTZ – A being, Lord and Master of the Old Forest. = *Tom Bombadil*


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, where did everyone else go? I can't answer these all by myself.

TTTTL is Toby Hornblower. I think TTTTP is Tol Eressa. TTTTS is Tolman. 5T is Tolman Cotton. TTTTV is Tolman Gamgee. TTTTY is Tom. TTTTZ is Tom Bombadil.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 9, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 10, 2007)

TTTTR - Tol-in-Gaurhoth
TTTTG- Tindomerel
TTTTJ - Tirion the Fair
TTTTO - Tol Eressea
TTTTX - Tol Sirion


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 11, 2007)

OK - let's see if we can tackle the rest and move on 

TTTTW - Tol Morwen
TTTTI - Tinuviel
TTTTE - Timeless Halls
TTTTF - Tindome
TTTTK - Tirith Aear
TTTTM - Togo Goodbody
TTTTN - Tol Brandir
TTTTP - Tolfalas
TTTTQ - Tol Galen

And 
TTTTU - Tolman (Tom) Cotton


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Well done, SF! U may continue.

…burial place:

TTTTTA – Another name for the Hallows. = *the Tombs*

...man:

TTTTTB – Of Bree-land. Killed in the fight btwn the Breelanders and Bill Ferny and his Friends. = *Tom Pickthorn*

…piece of land:

TTTTTC – The lawn at the southernmost tip of Lorien. = *the Tongue*

…hobbitfamily:

TTTTTD – Influential. Living in their area in the Westfarthing. = *Took*

…familyhead:

TTTTTE – Named after the family – definite Article. = *The Took*

…village:

TTTTTF – In the Westfarthing, in the W Green Hills. = *Tookbank*

…country:

TTTTTG – Of the hobbits of T5D. = *Tookland*

…abode:

TTTTTH – Shelob’s Lair in Sindarin. = *Torech Ungol*

…name:

TTTTTI – Of the Trolls in Sindarin. = *Torog*

…range of elevations:

TTTTTJ – In W Eriador. Until the end of the 3rd Age a palantir was kept at Elostirion. = *Tower Hills*

…spire:

TTTTTK – Now a ruin and the elevation is called Weathertop. = *Tower of Amun Sul*

…spire:

TTTTTL – Where the Master Stone was kept. = *Tower of Avallone*

…spire:

TTTTTM – Of the Enemy of Aragorn II and the Free Peoples. = *Tower of Baradur*

…spire: 

TTTTTN – Guarded by the Two Watchers. = *Tower of Cirith Ungol*

…spire:

TTTTTO – In the Citadel of MT. = *Tower of Ecthelion*


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 11, 2007)

5TA is the Tombs. 5TC is the Tongue. 5TD is the Tooks. 5TE is The Took. 5TF is Tookborough. 5TG is Tookland. 5TH is Torech Ungol. 5TJ is Tower Hills, I think. 5TK is Tower of Amun Sol.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow!  U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 12, 2007)

5TM is Tower of Baradur. 5TN is Tower of Cirith Ungol. 5TO is Tower of Ecthelion. 5TS is Towers of the Teeth. 5TU is the Travelers. 5TV is Treebeard. 5TZ is Trolls.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 13, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 15, 2007)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 16, 2007)

6TB is Truesilver. 6TD is Tuk, I think. 6TE is Tulkas. 6TG could be Tumladen. 6TJ is Tuna. 6TL is Tuor.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 17, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 29, 2007)

…spire:

TTTTTP – Mindon Eldalieva = *Tower of King Ingwe*

…spire:

TTTTTQ – Of Turgon’s in Gondolin. = *Tower of the King*

…spire:

TTTTTR – The Dome of Stars. = *Tower of the Stone of Osgiliath*

…pair of spires:

TTTTTS – At the gates of Mordor. = *Towers of the Teeth*

…residence:

TTTTTT – In Michel Delving where the Major lived. = *Town Hole*

…term:

TTTTTU – Frodo. Sam, Merry and Pippin due to their far-reaching journeys where called this by the Hobbits of the Shire. = *The Travelers*

…name:

TTTTTV – Of Fangorn in Westron. = *Treebeard*

…remodelation:

TTTTTW – Of Saruman’s courtyard by the Ents. = *Treegarth*

…greenery:

TTTTTX – The emblem of the Eldar. = *Tree of the High Elves*

…name:

TTTTTY – Galathilion in Westron. = *Tree of Tirion*

…folk:

TTTTTZ – Huge evil ones. Bred by Morgoth as an evil copy of the Ents. = *Trolls*

…greenery:

TTTTTTA – Woods in the Angle N of the Great E Road. Rhudaur built castles there. = *Trollshaws*

…name:

TTTTTTB – Westron for Mithril. = *Truesilver*

…town:

TTTTTTC – In the Westfarthing in the Green Hills, site of the Great Smials. = *Tuckborough*

…name:

TTTTTTD – Hobbitish for Took. = *Tuk*

…spirit:

TTTTTTE – Ainu, Last of the Valar to enter Ea. Loving deeds of prowess he came to Arda to oppose Melkor. = *Tulkas*

…area:

TTTTTTF – Field in Nargothrond, located at the angle of the Rivers Ginglith and Narog. = *Tumhalad*

…area:

TTTTTTG – Broad, fertal plain hidden in the Echoriath, site of Gondolin. = *Tumladen*

…area:

TTTTTTH – Valley in Gdr – SW of MT – near Lossarnach. = *Tumladen*

…name:

TTTTTTI – The Dwarves’ name for their city of Nogrod. = *Tumunzahar*

…elevation:

TTTTTTJ – The high green hill raised in the Calacirya when Aman was prepared for the Eldar. = *Tuna*

…name:

TTTTTTK – Surname of hobbits of Bree. = *Tunnelly*

…man:

TTTTTTL – Adan and hero of the 3rd House. Only son of Huor and Rian. = *Tuor*

…name:

TTTTTTM – Sind. form of Turambar. = *Turamarth*

…name:

TTTTTTN – Quenya – Master of Doom. The pseudonym adopted by Turin. = *Turambar*

…man:

TTTTTTO – Dun. 9th King of Gdr. = *Turambar*

…elf:

TTTTTTP – Sind. Commander of Power. Nold. 2nd son of Fingolfin and in ME King of Gondolin (104-511). = *Turgon*

…man:

TTTTTTQ – Dun. 24th Rlg Std of Gdr = *Turgon*

…elevation:

TTTTTTR – Quenya – Borrow of the Lady. Burial mound of Haleth in Brethil. = *Tur Haretha*

…man:

TTTTTTS – Adan of the 3rd House, son of Hurin and Morwen. Fostered by Thingol in Doriath. = *Turin*

…man:

TTTTTTT – Dun. 6th Rlg Std of Gdr. = *Turin I*

…man:

TTTTTTU – Dun. 23rd Rld Std of Gdr = *Turin II*

…room:

TTTTTTV – Numbered and placed, in Westron. The Chamber of Mazarbul. = *Twenty-first hall of the North-end*

…period:

TTTTTTW – Of shadow when the trolls where bred by Morgoth. = *The Twilight*

…water:

TTTTTTX – Aelin-uial in Westron. = *Twilight Meres*

…name:

TTTTTTY – Of Turin and Beleg during the time when they hunted Orcs in Dor-Cuarthol. = *The Two Captains*

…hobbitfamily:

TTTTTTZ – Of the Shire. Daddy ***** lived at Bagshot Row at the time of the Party. = *Twofoot*

...this concludes the *T*-session...


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 30, 2007)

Someome please help me. I can't answer all of these. A-F, where are you?

5TP is Tower of the Eldalie.
5TX might be the Two Trees.
5TY is the Tree of Tirion.
6TF is Tumhalad.
6TI is Tumunzahar.
6TN is Turambar.
6TP is Turgon.
6TR is Tur Haretha.
6TS is Turin.
6TX is the Twilight Meres.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 31, 2007)

> 5TP is Tower of the Eldalie.


I think this is actually Tower of King Ingwe

5TQ - Tower of the King
6T - Town Hole
5TW - Treegarth
6TA - Trollshaws
6TC - Tuckborough
6TH - Tumladen
6TK - Tunnelly


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Well done, Starbrow and SF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Starflower. It's nice to see someone else on this thread.

6TO is Turambar.
6TQ is Turgon.
7T is Turin I.
6TU is Turin II.
6TZ is Twofoot.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 1, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 1, 2008)

Would 6TV be the Twenty-first hall of the North-end?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Indeed! Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…source:

UA – Of the dark flame of the Balrogs = (Flame of) *Udûn*

…area:

UB – The circular plain in Mordor btwn Isenmouthe and Cirith Gorgor. = (Valley of) *Udûn*

…orc:

UC – Of the Tower of CU. Was captured by Shelob and left w her out of fear for the monster. = *Ufthak*

…orc:

UD – Uruk-hai of Isengard. Captain of the band that captured Merry and Pippin. = *Ugluk*

…name of periods:

UE – Of dawn and dusk. = *Uial*

…name:

UF – The Sind. form of Oiolosse. = (Amon) *Uilos*

…spirit:

UG – Ainu, one of the Maiar of Ulmo, spouse of Osse. = *Uinen*

…name:

UH – Phs Quenya term for the Nazgul. = *Ulairi*

…man:

UI – Easterling. Son of Ulfang. W. The Chief of the three brothers. Also called the Accursed. = *Uldor*


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 2, 2008)

UD is Ugluk.
UG is Uinen.
UH is Ulairi.
UI is Uldor.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 7, 2008)

UA - Flame of Udûn
UB - Valley of Udûn
UC - Ufthak
UE - are you looking for _uial_? that is *strictly speaking* not a word on its own, but appears as a suffix... 
UF - Amon Uilos


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 7, 2008)

Well done, SF! U may continue.

(yes that might be so, sf my friend, but according to the guide im using the term uial was describing the twilight of dawn and dusk.  )

…man:

UJ – With his three sons he took service with Caranthir. = *Ulfang*

…man:

UK – Was slain by the by sons of Bor in the Nirnaeth Arnoediad. = *Ulfast*

…spirit:

UL – Second greatest of the Lords of the Valar and one of the Aratar. = *Ulmo*

…pair of instruments:

UM – Of UL. = *Ulumúri*

…man:

UN – Brother of UI and UK. = *Ulwarth*

…group of elves:

UO – Also called the Forsaken Elves. = *Úmanyar*

…name:

UP – Given his father by Turin when he named himself Agarwaen to the Elves of Nargothrond. = *Úmarth*

…land:

UQ – Inhabited by pirates. = *Umbar*


----------



## Starflower (Jan 7, 2008)

UJ - Ulfgar the Black
UK - Ulfast 
UL - Ulmo
UM - Ulumúri
UN - Ulfarth
UO - Úmanyar
UP- Úmarth - although this was not given to Turin by his father, but taken upon himself - Agarwaen, son of Úmarth he called himself. 
UQ - Umbar


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 7, 2008)

Well done, SF! U may continue.

(sorry about the mistake on UP  )

…name:

UR – Of King Telumehtar of Gondor. = *Umbardacil*

…area:

US – S of the Brown Lands = *Undeeps*

…entrance:

UT – The lower gate of the Tower of CU – entered by a tunnel going thru Shelob’s Lair. = *Undergate*

…village:

UU – In Rhn. Located in Harrowdale. = *Underharrow*

…neighbourhood:

UV – In Hobbiton comprising those holes which, like Bag End, were built in Hobbiton Hill. = *Underhill*

…home:

UW – Of the Fairbairns of the Tower, built onor in the Tower Hills by Warden Fastred in FO 35. = *Undertowers*

…path:

UX – For Orcs in Shelob’s Lair – probably the tunnel btwn UT and the stone-door blocking SL from approaching TCU. = *Underway*

…place:

UY – Hell, in opposition to Me and Over-heaven. Sind. Udun. = *Underworld*

…period:

UZ – Of the day near evening when the stars first began to shine. = *Undómë*

…name:

UUA – Quenya. Evening-Maiden. Given Arwen because she was the most beautiful Elven-lady of the fading years of the Eldar in ME. = *Undomiel*
= 
…area;

UUB – Comprising Valinor, Eldamar and Tol Eressea. = *Undying Lands*


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 7, 2008)

UR could be Umbardacil.
UV is Underhill.
UW is Undertowers.
UUA is Undomiel(sp?).
UUB is Undying Lands.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 8, 2008)

UU is Underharrow.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 9, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm going to make a couple of guesses here.
UT could be Underdoor.
UX could be Underway.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 10, 2008)

UY - Un-West? 
UZ - Undómë 
UR- Undeeps


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow and SF! I will post new clues later today!


----------



## Starflower (Jan 10, 2008)

UUM - Utumno


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Well done, Sf! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 10, 2008)

UUC is Ungoliant.
UUD could be United armies.
UUE could be Unlight.
UUJ is Uruk or Uruk-hai.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 11, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 12, 2008)

Could UUH be Upbourn?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 14, 2008)

UUK- Urulóki
UUD - Union of Maedhros
UUF- Unnamed 
UUL - Undying Lands


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 14, 2008)

Is UUL the Uttermost West?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 15, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

…spirit:

UUC – Of evil. Perhaps one who Morgoth corrupted – but in ME she served only herself. = *Ungoliant*

…gathering of two armies:

UUD – The Western which was led by Fingon and the Eastern included the remainder of the sons of Feanor. The name of this unit tied to the Eldest son of Feanor. = *Union of Maedhros*

…power:

UUE – Of UUC. An impenetrable darkness which engulfed and destroyed all light. = *Unlight*

…denomination:

UUF – Of Sauron – then not actually speaing of him. = *Unnamed*

…world:

UUG – In opposition of the material seen world. = *Unseen*

…village:

UUH – In Rhn. Located in the Snowbourn btwn Dunharrow and Edoras. = *Upbourn*

man:

UUI – Adan of the 3rd House – one of the last twelve of Barahir’s outlaw companions in Dorthonion. = *Urthel*

…group of orcs:

UUJ – Bred by Sauron in the 3rd Age in Mordor. They first appeared about TA 2475 when they overran Ithilien and took Osgiliath. = *Uruk-hai*

…species of reptiles:

UUK – Quenya. Hot serpents. The first of the three kinds of dragons bred by Morgoth and Sauron. = *Urulóki*

…land:

UUL – Where the Valar lived. Extemely directional. = *Uttermost West*

…abode:

UUM – The first one of Morgoth’s. A great underground fortress built in N ME during the Spring of Arda. = *Utumno*

...and this concludes the *U*-session...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 15, 2008)

…spirit:

VA – Ainu, one of the Valier, the Spouse of Mandos. Also called the Weaver. = *Vairë*

…man:

VB – Dun. 20 King of Gondor. = *Valacar*

…sky object:

VC – The constellation of seven stars shaped by Varda in preparation for the awakening of the Elves. Is called The Great Bear in Westron. = *Valacirca*


…man:

VD – Dun of Num. Son of Silmarien and First Lord of Andunie. = *Valandil of Númenor*

…man:

VE – Dun. 3rd King of Arnor. = *Valandil of Arnor*

…name:

VF – An early one of Valinor. = *Valandor*

…man:

VG – Dun. 8th King of Arnor. = *Valandur*

…group of spirits:

VH – The Main Ones. = *Valar*


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2008)

VA- Varda
VC- Valacirca


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 15, 2008)

Well done, SF!  U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2008)

oops, misread the clue!

VA is of course *Vairë*



VB- Valacar
VD - Valandil of Númenor
VE - Valandil of Arnor
VF- Valandor
VG- Valandur
VH- Valar


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 15, 2008)

Well done, Sf! U may continue.

...name:

VI – Quenya – Demons of might, that is the Balrogs. = *Valaraukar*

…mucical equipment:

VJ – Orome. = *Valaroma*

…depression:

VK – Of the River Narog. = *Valley of Narog*

…depression:

VL – Of the River Sirion. = *Valley of Sirion*

…depression:

VM – Of the Great River. = *Valleys of the Anduin*

…number of depressions:

VN –Of Anduin. = *Valleys of Anduin*

…female royalty:

VO – Of the Valar. = *Valier*

…city:

VP – In central Valinor. = *Valimar*


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll take a few guesses.
VK is Valley of Narog.
VL is Valley of Sirion.
VN is Valleys of Anduin.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 16, 2008)

VI is Valaraukar.
VJ is Valaroma.
VO is Valier.
VP is Valimar.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 17, 2008)

VX- Vanyar
VY- Varda


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 17, 2008)

VQ is Valinor.
VT is Valmar.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 18, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Starflower (Jan 20, 2008)

VVI Vinyamar
VVJ Vinyarion
VVK Vision of Ilúvatar
VVL Void
VVM Vorondil
VVN Voronwë


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 21, 2008)

VVA is Variag.
VVF is Vilya.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow and Sf! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 21, 2008)

hmm.. I don't get what are you looking for in VR? Maybe Valinore?

VS - Valinorean??

VU Vána
VV Vanimelde
VZ Vardamir
VVB Vása
VVD -Vidugavia


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

…land:

VQ – of the Valar. = *Valinor*

…original name:

VR – Of VQ. = *Valinore*

…speech:

VS – Of VR. = *Valinorean*

…alternate name:

VT – Of Valimar. = *Valmar*

…spirit:

VU – Ainu, one of the Valier, the younger sister of Yavanna and Spouse of Orome. She cares for the flowers and birds. = *Vána*

…man:

VV – Dun. 16th Ruler of Numenor. = *Vanimelde*, Tar-

…group of elves:

VX – The First and smallest of the Kindreds of the Eldar. = *Vanyar*

…spirit:

VY – Ainu, the mightiest of the Valier and one of the Aratar. = *Varda*

…man:

VZ – Dun. 2nd King of Numenor. = *Vardamir*

…folk:

VVA – Dwelling in Khand – allied to Sauron. = *Variags*

…name:

VVB – Eldarin. Of the Sun. = *Vása*

…denomination:

VVC – Of the skies. In Westron. = *Veil of Arda*

…man:

VVD – Northman. Self-styled King of Rhovanion. = *Vidugavia*

…woman:

VVE – Northman. Daughter of VVD – married Valacar of Gondor. = *Vidumavi*

…trinket:

VVF – The Mightiest of the Three. Passed from Gil-Galad to Elrond. = *Vilya*

…vessel:

VVG – Of Eärendil’s. Built of birchwood from Nimbrethil with the aid of Cirdan. = *Vingilot*

…name:

VVH – Of Eldacar by the Northmen in his youth. = *Vinitharya*

…city:

VVI – Quenya. new-home. Built by Turgon on his return to Middle-Earth, located beneath Mt Taras in Nevrast. = *Vinyamar*

…name:

VVJ – Of Hyarmendacil II. = *Vinyarion*

…image:

VVK – Of the One Creator. In Westron. = *Vision of Ilúvatar*

…place:

VVL – In Westron. Where Ea was set. Also called the Outer or the Timeless. = *Void*

…man:

VVM – Quenya. faithful friend or Lover of steadfastness. Dun. Std from 1998 to 2029 of Earnil II of Gondor. = *Vorondil*

…elf:

VVN – Of Gondolin. Son of Aranwe. = *Voronwë*

...and this concludes the *V*-session...


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 21, 2008)

VVC might have something to do with Vast.
WI is Wandlimb.
WK is Wargs.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 22, 2008)

VVE - Vidumavi
VVG - Vingilot
VVH - Vinitharya

WA - Wain


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Well done, SF! U may continue.

…skyobject:

WA – Another name for the Sickle. = *Wain*

…folk:

WB – Who first ventured W of the Sea of Rhunin TA 1851, stirred up by Sauron, they attacked Gondor, taking Rhovanion and killing King Narmacil II. = *The Wainriders*

…man:

WC – 12th King of Rhn. = *Walda*

…cliffs:

WD – Rising above the West-gate. = *Walls of Moria*

…boundary:

WE – In the 1st and 2nd Ages when Arda was flat this was the outer rim of the World encircling Ekkaia. = *Walls of the Night*

…boundary:

WF – Btwn Ea and the Void breached by the Door of the Night. = *Walls of the World*

…group of elves:

WG – Homeless and walked around forever. = *The Wandering Companies*

…time:

WH – Of migratory habits of the Hobbits. = *The Wandering Days*

…ent:

WI – Fimbrethil. In Westron. = *Wandlimb*

…title:

WJ – Created by Thain Peregin in FO 35 for Fastred of Greenholm and held by his descendants, the Fairbairns of the Tower Hills. = *Warden of Westmarch*

…group of beings:

WK – Evil wolves of Rhovanion. = *Wargs*

…conflict:

WL – Fought btwn TA 2793 amd 2799 btwn the Orcs of the Misty mtns and the Dwarves. = *The War of the Dwarves and the Orcs*


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 22, 2008)

WB is the Wainriders.
I'm going to take a few guesses here.
WG could be Wanderers.
WH could be the Wandering.
WJ I think is Wardens of Westmarch.
WL could be War of the Dwarves and the Orcs.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 23, 2008)

WC- Walda
WD- Walls of Moria
WE - Walls of Night
WF - Walls of the World


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Well done, Sf! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 23, 2008)

WO is War of the Ring.
Ws is the Watcher in the Water.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 24, 2008)

WQ - Wasteland


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 25, 2008)

…conflict:

WM – Fought SA 1693 to 1701 btwn the Eldar of Eregion and Lindon and Sauron and his allies. = *War of the Elves and Sauron*

…conflict:

WN – The major phase of the Wars of Beleriand fought btwn the Noldor, aided at times by the Sindar, the Edain, the Easterlings and Dwarves and finally the vast armies of Morgoth. It began with Dagor-nuin-Giliath. = *War of the Great Jewels*

…conflict:

WO – Fought at the end of the Third Age. = *War of the Ring*

…number of conflicts:

WP – Six major battles fought btwn the Elves, Edain and the Dwarves and Morgoth and his allies. = *Wars of Beleriand* 

…area:

WQ – The Desolation of Smaug might have been called this. = *Waste*

…constablery:

WR – Of the Shire. In Westron. = *The Watch*

…creature:

WS – Near the Hollin Gate. = *Watcher in the Water*

…group:

WT – Keeping an eye on the Shire. = *The Watchers*

…period:

WU – When Sauron remained hidden and the Nazgul kept quiet in Minas Morgul. = *The Watchful Peace*

…greenery:

WV – Composed of Ents and Huorns in the Ring of Isengard keeping an eye on Saruman. = *Watchwood*

…watercourse:

WW – In the Shire. Running thru Needlehole and Bywater. = *The Water*

…depression:

WX – Of WW. = *The Water Valley*

…food:

WY – Called Lembas by the Elves. = *Waybread*

…village:

WZ – In the Westfarthing on the Great East Road. 15 mls W of Bywater. = *Waymeet*


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 25, 2008)

WT is the Watchers.
WU is the Watchful Peace.
WV is the Watchful Wood.
WW is the Water.
WX is the Water Valley.
WY is Waybread.
WZ is Waymeet.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 26, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 26, 2008)

WM is the War of the Elves and Sauron.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 27, 2008)

WR could be the Watch.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 28, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 28, 2008)

WN - War of the Jewels ?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 28, 2008)

Well done, Sf! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jan 28, 2008)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Starflower (Feb 7, 2008)

WWE - Wells of Varda


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 7, 2008)

WWC - Weathertop
WWF - Wolves
WWI - Westernesse


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 7, 2008)

WWB could be the Weathe hills.
WWD could be Wellinghall.
WWG could be West elves.
WWJ is Westfarthing.
WWK is Westfold.
WWL could be West Gate.
WWM could be Westman's weed.
WWN could be West Road.
WWO is Westron.
WWR is the White Council.
WWT is the White Downs.
WWU is the White Hand.
WWV is the White Horse.
WWW is the White Lady.
WWX is the White Lady of Gondolin.
WWY is the White Lady of Rohan.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 8, 2008)

…entrance:

WWA – Probably the original main entrance to Gondolin, following the Dry River upstream through an arched gate into a subterranean course which led into Tumladen. = *Way of Escape*

…range:

WWB – Of elevations N of the Great East Rd btwn Bree and Mitheithel. At one time the boundary btwn Artheduin and Rhudaur. = *The Weather hills*

…elevation:

WWC – Where Aragorn and the hobbits were attacked and Frodo stabbed. = *Weathertop*

…home:

WWD – Of Fangorn’s. Merry and Pippin was taken there. = *Wellinghall*

…source:

WWE – Of light and refreshment from the dews of the Two Trees which was drank dry Ungoliant. = *Wells of Varda*

…beasts:

WWF – Of which species Draugluin and Carcharoth were the greatest. = *Werewolves*

…directional denomination:

WWG – Of the Eldar. = *West elves*

…area:

WWH – Of Rhn. W of the Entwash. = *Westemnet*

…name:

WWI – In Westron of Numenor. = *Westernesse*

…area:

WWJ – Of the Shire where the capital, Michel Delving, lies. = *Westfarthing*

…area:

WWK – Of Rhn. Running along the Ered Nirmrais from the Isen. The defensive centre of this area was Helm’s Deep. = *Westfold*

…entrance:

WWL – Were Gandalf was stuck for a while before remembering the word. Specifically directionally named. = *West Gate of Moria*

…produce: 

WWM – Directionally named pipe-weed. = *Westman's weed*

…route:

WWN – Leading from MT to Edoras. = *West Road*

…language:

WWO – Native of Arnor and Gondor. Of men and hobbits. = *Westron*

…name:

WWP – Of Nindalf. = *Wetwang*

…unit:

WWQ – The guard of the Princes of Ithilien in the Fourth Age, formed by Elessar to server Faramir. = *White company*

…gathering:

WWR – Of the Wise formed at the summons of Galadriel to plan the strategy to be used against Sauron. = *The White Council*

…headpiece:

WWS – Colourful name of the crown of the Kings of Gondor. = *White Crown*

…this group of elevations:

WWT – In the Westfarthing on which Michel Delving was built. = *The White Downs*

…symbol:

WWU – Of Saruman’s. = *The White Hand*

…symbol:

WWV – Of Rohan’s. = *The White Horse On Green*

…name:

WWW – Epithet given Galadriel by Faramir. = *The White Lady*

…name:

WWX – Of Aredhel. Connected to the Hidden Kingdom. = *The White Lady of Gondolin*

…name:

WWY – Of Eowyn. Connected to her homecountry. = *The White Lady of Rohan*

…name:

WWZ – Of Galadriel. Blanc. More specifically of her ppl. = White Lady of the Noldor


----------



## Starflower (Feb 8, 2008)

hmmm...

WWA - Weathered Way? This one is giving me a headache!



Sf


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry, didnt meant to give you a headache, dear Sf!

Ive edited in the answer. 

U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 8, 2008)

oh!

Well that never occurred to me...

well, here goes some of the other ones:

WWQ - White company
WWWA - The White Mountain
WWWJ - White Tree of Númenor
WWWI - White Tree of Valinor
WWWK - White Tree of Minas Tirith


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 9, 2008)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 9, 2008)

WWWB is White Mountains.
WWWD could be White Ships.
WWWF is White-Socks.
WWWG is White Tower.
WWWH is White Towers.
WWWL could be White Wolves.
WWWM is Whitfoot.
WWWP is Widfara.
WWWS is Wildlands.
WWWU is Wildmen.
WWWX is Will.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 10, 2008)

WWWE would be White Skins.

Trolls had full names? I never knew it. I'll have to read my Hobbit more carefully.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 11, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 11, 2008)

…peak:

WWWA – Pale name for Taniquetil in Westron. = *The White Mountain*

…name:

WWWB – In Westron for Ered Nimrais. = *White Mountains*

…name:

WWWC – Of Gandalf’s after his return. = *White Rider*

…denomination:

WWWD – Of the vessels which sailed from ME to Eldamar. = *White Ships*

…derogatory name:

WWWE – Of the Rohirrim by the Orcs. = *White Skins*

…name:

WWWF – Of one of Merry’s ponies, later claimed by Butterbur. = *White-Socks*

…spire:

WWWG – Of MT. = *White Tower*

…trio of spires:

WWWH – Probably built by GG for Elendil after the founding of Arnor. = *White Towers*

…name:

WWWI – In Westron of Telperion. = *White Tree of Valinor*

…name:

WWWJ – In Westron of Nimloth. = *White Tree of Númenor*

…name:

WWWK – Of any decendants of Nimloth growing in Gondor. = *White Tree of Minas Tirith*

…group of predators:

WWWL – Which invaded Erador in the Fell Winter of TA 2911. = *White Wolves*

…hobbitfamily:

WWWM – Of the Shire. Not of the Upper Class but of some prominence. = *Whitfoot*

…village:

WWWN – In the Eastfarthing. On the Great East Road. = *Whitfurrows*

…village:

WWWO – In the Shire. Near Tuckborough. Paladin Took owned farmlands in it. = *Whitwell*

…man:

WWWP – Of Rhn. From the Wold. = *Widfara*

…hobbit:

WWWQ – Of the Shire. 2nd child of Tolman Cotton. = *Wilcome Cotton*

…hobbit:

WWWR – Of the Shire. 3rd child of Tolman Cotton. = *Wilcome Cotton*

…area:

WWWS – In Westron. Also called Rhovanion. = *Wilderlands*

…name:

WWWT – Turin called himself this when he first encountered the Haladin of Brethil. He soon renamed himself Turambar. = *Wildman of the Woods*.

…name:

WWWU – Of the Woses in Westron. = *Wild men*

…denomination:

WWWV – Of the forest around Cuivienen whence came the first Elf-Children. In Westron. = *Wild Wood*

…hobbit:

WWWW – Of the Shire. He married Prisca Baggins. = *Willibald Bolger*

…troll:

WWWX – One of the three encountered by Gandalf, the dwarves and Bilbo. = *William Huggins*

…hobbit:

WWWY – Of Bree-land. Killed in a fight btwn Breelanders and Bill F and his friends. = *Willie Banks*

…village:

WWWZ – In the Eastfarthing. Near the place where Thistlebrook flowed into the Shirebourn. = *Willowbottom*


----------



## Starflower (Feb 11, 2008)

WWWC - White Rider
WWWN - Whitfurrows


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 11, 2008)

Well done, SF! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 12, 2008)

WWWQ is Wilcome.
WWWR is Wilcome (Jolly).
WWWW is Wilibald.
WWWY is Willie Banks.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 13, 2008)

WWWT is Wildman of the Woods.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 14, 2008)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Starflower (Feb 14, 2008)

WWWWI - Window of the West


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Well done, sf! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 14, 2008)

WWWWA is Willow.
WWWWB is Will Whitfoot.
WWWWE is the Winding Stair.
WWWWK is Winged Riders.
WWWWL is the Wise.
WWWWN is Wise-Nose.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 21, 2008)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 21, 2008)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 21, 2008)

WOW! I can't believe the end is here. I'm sorry this is at an end.
Thank you so much for all of your hard work Grey_Wolf. I enjoyed the challenge.

WWWWO is the Witch King of Angmar.
WWWWP is the Withered Heath.
WWWWS is the Withywindle.
WWWWT are the Wizards.
WWWWU is the Wizard's Vale.
WWWWV is the Wold.
5W is wolf.
WWWWX is Wolf.
WWWWY is Wolfriders.
5WA is Wood elves.
5WB is Woodhall.
5WC is Woodland Realm.
5WD is Woodmen.
5WE is Woody End.
5WF could be the world.
5WG could be World's End.
5WH is Worm
5WI is Wormtongue.
5WJ is Woses.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 22, 2008)

You are most welcome, Starbrow! But, as it is said "All good things must come to and end."

Starbrow, Sf, Af and NR! Thanks all for participating! 

Starflower has suggested that I begin a regular Do You know This game here (I tried that once before but it didnt work out that well, though.). But if you are interested, please give me your thougths on such a variant of the game.

Well done, Starbrow. U may continue.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 22, 2008)

…tree:

WWWWA – In the Middle of the Old Forest, of unusual cunning. = *Willow, Old Man*

…hobbit:

WWWWB – Of the Shire. Mayor of MD from TA 3013 or earlier FO 7. = *Will Whitfoot*

…skyobject:

WWWWC – Quenya. Butterfly. = *Wilwarin*

…mount:

WWWWD – Ridden by Eowyn and Merry to the Battle of Pelennor Fields. = *Windfola*

…ascent:

WWWWE – The Second one in the ascent from Imlad Morgul to CU. = *The Winding Stair*

…watercourse:

WWWWF – Straight portion of the lower Winthywindle btwn Grindwall and the Withy-weir. = *Windle-Reach*

…waterfall:

WWWWG – Behind which Henneth Annun was built. In Westron. Also called the Curtain. Covering the entrance to the inner rooms of Henneth Annun. = *Window-curtain*

…viewpoint:

WWWWH – For Sauron from the Dark Tower. = *Window of the Eye*

…viewpoint:

WWWWI – For the inhabitants of Henneth Annun onto the pool. In Westron. = *Window of the West*

…headgear:

WWWWJ – Elaborately decorated one for the Kings of Gondor. Alluding to the Sea. = *Winged Helm*

…flyer:

WWWWK – Nazgul was called this when they took to the air. = *Winged Messenger*

…group:

WWWWL – The Wizards. Alluding to their knowledge. = *The Wise*

…hobbit:

WWWWM – Of the Shire. Son of Hamfast Of Gamwich. = *Wiseman Gamwich*

…mount:

WWWWN – One of the ponies provided by Merry for Frodo’s flight to Rivendell. Buttebur recovered him after the attack on the inn. = *Wise-Nose*

…name:

WWWWO – By which the Lord of the Nazgul was known in Angmar. = *The Witch King of Angmar*

…area:

WWWWP – In the Eastern Ered Mithrin whence came the dragons and othe evil creatures that plagued the Dwarves. = *The Withered Heath*

…denomination:

WWWWQ – Of the dead tree which remained in the Court of the Fountain from TA 2852 to 3019 since no new sapling could be found. = *the Withered Tree*

…construction:

WWWWR – By the hobbits in the Withywindle above Windle-reach – made by the hobbits of Buckland. = *Withy-weir*

…watercourse:

WWWWS – Flowing from its source in the Barrow-Downs thru the Old Forest. = *The Withywindle*

…group:

WWWWT – The Istari in Westron. = *The Wizards*

…depression:

WWWWU – Nan Curunir in Westron. = *The Wizard's Vale*

…area:

WWWWV – Of Rhn. The grassy upland plain of the NE Rhn – lying btwn Anduin and the Entwash. = *The Wold*

…species:

WWWWW – Of which Carcharoth was. = *Wolf*

…name:

WWWWX – Of one of Farmer Maggot’s dogs. = *Wolf*

…group of mounted:

WWWWY – Evil beings who rode on wolves of some sort, first used by Morgoth in the First Age. In the B.o.F.A. they were clearly orcs riding Wargs but the indentity of the ones employed by Saruman in WR is less known. = *Wolfriders*

…form:

WWWWZ – Assumed by Sauron to fight Huan during the Quest of the Silmalril. = *Wolf-Sauron*

…group of elder:

WWWWWA – The Silvan in Westron. = *Wood elves*

…village:

WWWWWB – In the Eastfarthing on the N eaves of Woody End. = *Woodhall*

…land:

WWWWWC – The elven-realm of Thranduil. = *Woodland Realm*

…folk:

WWWWWD – Men, related to the Edain, who inhabited the W portion of central Mirkwood in the 3rd Age – them and the Beornings were given their area of the forest after the cleansing of the forest. = *Woodmen of Western Mirkwood*

…area:

WWWWWE – Forest in the Eastfarthing of the Shire. = *Woody End*

…name:

WWWWWF – Ea in Westron. = *The world*

…boundery:

WWWWWG – The Western such of Arda in the First Age – perhaps the Doors of Night. = *World's End*

…beast:

WWWWWH – Glaurung as named of being of the First Enemy in Westron. = *Worm of Morgoth*

…name:

WWWWWI – Grima’s surname. = *Wormtongue*

…folk:

WWWWWJ – Primitive Men living in the Druadan Forest at the time of the WR. They had resided there for at least the Second Age and although they didn’t dare to oppose Sauron openly they hated and feared him. They assisted the Rohirrim in their journey past an Orc army. = *Woses*

…man:

WWWWWK – Of Rhn. Son of Freca. After his father’s death in 2754 he fled to Dunland and in 2758 he invaded Rhn w an army of Dunlendings. = *Wulf*

...and this concludes the *W*-session...

…area:

YA – Lowland in the Eastfarthing – W of Stock. = *Yale*

…spirit:

YB – Ainu, one of the Aratar and the 2nd greatest of the Valier. = *Yavanna*

…name:

YC – Of the Yellowskin in Westron. It’s a text on Chronology. = *Yearbook of Tuckborough*

…denomination:

YD – Of the time when Nirnaeth Arnoediad occurred. = *Year of lamentation*

…denomination:

YE – Of the time when the when the Two green sources of life still existed. = *Years of the Trees*

…name:

YF – Given the sun by Gollum = *Yellow-face*

…denomination:

YG – Of a book kept by the Tooks for recording births, deaths, marriages, landsales and various other events in the Shire. Names after the colour of its cover. = *the Yellow Book*

...and this concludes the *Y*-session...


...name:

ZA – In Hobbitish of the Oldbucks. = *Zaragamba*


…name:

ZB – Forced upon Tar-Miriel by Ar-Pharazon. = *Ar-Zimraphel*

…man:

ZC – Dun. 20th King of Numenor. = *Ar-Zimrathon*

…peak:

ZD – Called Silvertine in Westron. = *Zirak-zigil*

...and this concludes the *Z*-session


----------



## Starflower (Feb 22, 2008)

4WC - Wilwarin
4WD - Windfola
4WF - Windle-Reach
4WH - Window of the Eye


It would be lovely if you would host a regular DYKT thread here, I promise to participate!

x


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Well done, Sf! U may continue.

Thanks, Sf!


----------



## Starflower (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmmm..

a little confused about 4WG. Both the refuge and the waterfall are called Window of the West, so give a hint waht you are looking for here?

x


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Sf, hope this will do.

Btw, the Window of the West was the one from which Frodo and Faramir looked down onto the pool.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 22, 2008)

4WG could be Window of the Sunset or Window-curtain.
4WJ could be Winged Helm.
YB is Yavanna.
YF is Yellow-eye or Yellow-face.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 23, 2008)

ZD is Zirak-zigal.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 26, 2008)

4WQ - the Withered Tree
4WZ- Wolf- Sauron
5WK = Wulf 
YA - The Yale


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Well done, Sf! U may continue.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 26, 2008)

ZC- Ar-Zimrathon

and ZD is Zirak-*zigil*


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Indeed, Sf! Thanks for the correction.

and well done, u may continue.

Left to do:

W4M, W4R

YB - YE, YG

ZA and ZB


----------



## Starflower (Feb 26, 2008)

Maybe these will help?

ZB - Ar-Zimraphel
ZA - Zaragamba
YG- Yearbook of Tuckborough
4WS- Withy-weir
YB- Yavanna


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Well done, SF! U may continue.

Try again on YG.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 27, 2008)

YG- the Yellow Book


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done, Sf! U may continue.

Left to do:

W4M, YC - YE


----------



## Starflower (Feb 27, 2008)

hmm..
i will offer Yearbook of Tuckborough for YC then

YD - Years of the Sun
YE - Years of the Trees

4WM.... Samwise the Wise?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done, Sf! 

That concludes this game. Thanks all of you for participating. Its been fun.

Lets see what we can come up with for the next one.

Best gw


----------

